# RG for Off to War



## HolyMan

Since we will need a place to go over characters and to level them up I 'll set that up in this thread and post a link to here.

Go here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/308120-off-war-always-recruiting-occ-year-3-a.html

To learn more about the campaign. (everyone gets in)

*ROLL CALL!!!*


		Code:
	

[U]Character                 Player                Class                    XP[/U]
Marko                     Deskjob               Paladin               1,485
Trinham Woods             ghostcat              Battle Sorcerer      24,080
Loreen Winmer             Myth and Legend       Wizard               12,170
Athos Jasanian            wysiwyg               Monk                    690 
Hralfgar Bjorngard        Erwinfoxjj            Fighter               1,285
Aidan Burke               Theroc                Monk                  6,175
Damon Valnor              Galphanore            Druid Avenger           555
Claude Francois Grignard  Frozen Messiah        Paladin               5,865
Jareth Kyras              Dragonwriter          Duskblade            24,545
Onesimus                  Sphyh                 Fighter               2,345
Lurik                     Gondsman              Cleric/Wizard         1,415
Malaroc                   Fangor the Fierce     Dragon Shaman        11,430
Elms                      Scratched_back        Ranger                  980
Darling                   Sugar Silk            Bard                  2,910
Cedric Chindler           Lughart               Transmuter            2,050
[COLOR=#ff8c00][COLOR=white]Averillian Quintharian    Aldern Foxglove       Rogue/Wizard          3,165
Ernestine Thankirk        jackslate45           Conjurer              8,315
Gareth Silander           Spade                 Fighter                 580
[/COLOR][/COLOR]Lord Alexander            Zerith                Beguiler              3,050
Alden Jahl                Axel                  Rogue                 4,775
Tiagio Anangale           Herobizkit            Divine Bard           1,195
Hera                      Megan Voss            Paladin                 505

Adventure Threads:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/258748-search-dark.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/267151-spiders-path.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/272541-battle-harkon-manor.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/292129-key-victory.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/303571-con-con-man.html


----------



## Deskjob

*Shinn Profile*

[sblock=Shinn]





*Appearance:*  A strong young man with dark hair and a curious smirk.  He favors the clothes of a lowly merchant in the colors of blue, green, and white.



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Shinn
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] M
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] none

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 12 (1d10+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/0
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1 (05p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +6        [B]Spell Save:[/B] n/a
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -4         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex   DB   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +2    +2    +0    +0    +0    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +2          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Shortspear                 +4     1d6+3      20/x2
Shortspear(thrown)         +3     1d6+3      20/x2    20'

[B]Languages:[/B] Common,Elf

[B]Feats:[/B] Dodge,Mobility,Improved Intv,Animal Affinity

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Ride                       4    +2    +2    +8
Handle                     4    +0    +2    +6
Craft(weaver)              4    +1          +5
History                    2    +1          +3
Swim                       4    +3    -8    -1
Climb                      2    +3    -4    +1
Jump                       2    +3    -4    +1

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Chainshirt              100gp   25lb
Shield (hv,stl)          20gp   15lb
Shortspear                1gp    3lb
Backpack                  2gp    2lb
Bedroll                   1sp    5lb
Waterskin                 1gp    4lb
x2 Beltpouch              2gp    1lb
Travelers clothes

Donkey                    8gp

[B]Total Weight:[/B]56lb      [B]Money:[/B] 15gp 9sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               76   153   230   230   460

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 152lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] green
[B]Hair:[/B] black
[B]Skin:[/B] white

[B]Feats by Level:
[/B]lv01= Dodge, Mobility, Animal affinity, Impv Intv
lv02= Weapon Focus(Spear)
lv04= Spring atk, Weapon spec
lv06= Impv Shd bash
lv08= Mounted combat,Rideby atk
lv10= Spirited charge
lv12= Grtr Wp Focus,Grtr Wp Spec
lv14= Impv crit
lv16= Combat expert, Whirl atk
lv18= Blind fight
lv20= Endurance, Die hard


*Background:* Shinn.  His occupation before the war was as a basket weaver. Commonly making fishing baskets and sandals for farmers. He has received schooling because his father held a minor office in local politics and his twin uncles where teachers. He has receiving education in reading, writing, mathematics, horsemanship, fencing, and shoemaking. Due to the early death of his father his family invites him to enlist and gain political office through military service.[/sblock]


----------



## wysiwyg

*Athos d'Mari*

*Athos Jasanian*

*BACKGROUND*
_I was bred for war. My father, may he rest in peace, was an officer in king Haspen’s army. He fell in the Battle of the Meadows, when the king fought against earl Bronsk at the valley of Killion. I was four at the time. The king’s gratitude allowed me to be sponsored by the state treasury in the officers’ barracks. All my life I have known nothing but what the army has taught me. And now, my country calls for duty. I am marching with the fourth brigade. Some of these men I have known all of my life. Some are friends, others are scum to be avoided like the plague. But when the fronts will clash and the beast of war will tear with its ugly fangs, even they will be like blood brothers unto me, and I will sacrifice my last drop of life for them – Journal of Athos, page 16._

*APPEARANCE*
Athos is a tall, handsome, clean shaven male of about six foot in height and an athletic build. He has shoulder length blond hair and steel grey eyes. He is dressed in plain traveller’s clothing and a dark blue cloak around his shoulders. He carries a short sword at his side and a throwing spear.

*GENERAL*
*Race*: Human, *Gender*: Male, *Classes*: Monk (1st), *Alignment*: Lawful Good
*Age*: 17, *Height*: 6”0, *Weight*: 160lb, *Hair*: Blond, *Eyes*: Grey
*STR*: 16, *DEX*: 14, *CON*: 14, *INT*: 12, *WIS*: 14, *CHA*: 11

*AC & SAVES*
*HP*: 10
*AC*: 16, *Touch*: 12, *Flat Footed*: 14
*Fort*: +4, *Reflex*: +4, *Will*: +4

*COMBAT*
*Initiative:* +6
*Short sword (Standard): *+3 (1d6+3, 19-20/x2)
*Flurry of Short Swords: *+1/+1 (1d6+3, 19-20/x2)
*Spear (Throwing): *+2 (1d6+3, 20/x2, 20’)
*Spear (Melee):* +3 (1d6+3, 20/x2)

*FEATS*
*1st Level: **Endurance, Improved Initiative, Stealthy, (Shield Proficiency, Light Armor Proficiency), Diehard.*

*SKILLS*
*Hide* +8, *Move Silently* +8, *Balance* +6, *Climb* +7, *Jump* +7, *Swim* +7, *Listen* +6, *Spot* +6.

*ABILTIES*
*Exchanged: *Unarmed combat damage for short sword damage
*Exchanged: *Flurry of blows to Flurry of strikes with short sword
*Exchanged: *AC bonus for light armor & shield proficiencies

*EQUIPMENT*
*T*ravellers’ outfit, short sword, bedroll, winter blanket, 2x fishhooks, water-skin, chain shirt
Money: 7sp

*EXPERIENCE POINTS*
480 

**Speaks in this color**


----------



## ghostcat

*Trinham Woods*



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Trinham
[B]Class:[/B] Battle Sorcerer(7)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B]  None
 
[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 7        [B]XP:[/B] 21,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 43 (7d8+21)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (05p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/0
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 14 + spell lvl

[B]Cha:[/B] 18 +4 (16p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] +0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%
 
                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex   DB    Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13
 
                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2    +0    +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2    +0    +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      5    +0    +0    +5
  
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Crossbow, Light           +7     1d8        19-20/x2 80'
Longsword +1, Dragonbane  +7     1d8+2      19-20/x2
Masterwork Dagger         +7     1d4+1      19-20/x2
Masterwork Dagger (Thrown)+8     1d4        19-20/x2 10'
 
[b]Languages:[/b] Common
 
[B]Abilities:[/B] Summon Familiar, [color="green"]Alertness[/color], Spellcasting
 
[B]Feats:[/B] Armor Proficiency (Light), Combat Casting, Combat Reflexes,
       Martial Weapon Proficiency (all light and one-handed martial weapons), 
       Toughness (Pathfinder), Simple Weapon Proficiency, Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Stealthy. 

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 50       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 10/5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              10   +2    +0    +12
	(Cast defensively) "     "    +4    +16
Hide (cc)                  3    +2    +2    +7
Diplomacy                  1    +4    +0    +5
Intimidate                 8    +4    +0    +12
Listen (cc)                0    +0  +0/[color="green"]+2[/color]#  +0/[color="green"]+2[/color]
Knowledge (Arcana)         10   +0    +0    +10
Move Silently (cc)         2    +2  +2/[color="yellow"]+5[/color]*  +6/[color="yellow"]+9[/color]
Spellcraft                 10   +0    +5    +15
Spot (cc)                  0    +0  +0/[color="green"]+2[/color]#  +0/[color="green"]+2[/color]#

*Cat Familiar (+3 bonus to Move Silently)
#Cat Familiar (+2 bonus due to Alertness)
  
[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                 2gp    2lbs
- Bedroll                1sp    5lbs
- Blanket (Winter)       5sp    3lbs
- Skazul Wand            -        -
Masterwork Bolts (Crossbow/10)  1lbs
Masterwork Dagger               1lbs
Masterwork Studded Leather      20lbs
Crossbow, Light          35gp   4Ils
Dagger                   2gp    1Ibs
Longsword +1, Dragonbane -      4lbs
Explorer's Outfit        0cp    0lbs
Ring of Sustenance/      -      0lbs
- with Pearl of Power
Pouch (Belt)             1gp    0.5lbs
- Flint and Steel        1gp    0lbs
- Sewing Needle          5sp    0lbs
- Soap (1lb)             5sp    1lbs
- Whetstone              2cp    1lbs
[B]Total Weight:[/B] 42.5 lbs.      [B]Money:[/B] 30gp 03sp 08cp
 
                           [B]Lgt   Med  Hvy  Lift(O.H./O.G.)  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 43    86  130  130/260     650
 
[B]Age:[/B] 18
[B]Height:[/B] 5' 10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 218 lbs.
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair

[sblock=Extended Skills]Appraise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int]  
Balance +2 = +0 [ranks] +2 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Bluff +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Cha]  
Climb +1 = +0 [ranks] +1 [Str] -0 [ACP]
Concentration +12 = +10 [ranks] +2 [Con]  
Craft (Untrained) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int] 
Decipher Script +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int]  
Diplomacy +5 = +1 [ranks] +4 [Cha]  
Disable Device +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int]  
Disguise +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Cha]  
Escape Artist +2 = +0 [ranks] +2 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Forgery +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int]  
Gather Information +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Cha]  
Handle Animal +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Cha]  
Heal +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Wis]  
Hide (cc) +7 = +3 [ranks] +2 [Dex] +2[Stealthy] +2[STAT] -0 [ACP]
Intimidate +12 = +8 [ranks] +4 [Cha]  
Jump +1 = +0 [ranks] +1 [Str] -0 [ACP]
Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int]  
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int]  
Knowledge (Geography) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int]  
Knowledge (History) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int]  
Knowledge (Arcana) +10 = +10 [ranks] +0 [Int]  
Knowledge (The Planes) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int]  
Knowledge (Religion) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int]  
Knowledge (Local) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int]  
Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int]  
Knowledge (Nature) +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int]  
Listen (cc) +0/+2# = +0 [ranks] +0 [Wis] +0/+2#[Alertness] 
Move Silently (cc) +6/+9* = +2 [ranks] +2 [Dex] +2 [Stealthy] -0 [ACP]
Open Lock +2 = +0 [ranks] +2 [Dex] 
Perform +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Cha] 
Profession +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Wis] 
Ride +2 = +0 [ranks] +2 [Dex]  
Search +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Int]  
Sleight of Hand +2 = +0 [ranks] +2 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Spot (cc) +0/+2# = +0 [ranks] +0 [Wis] +2#[Alertness] 
Sense Motive +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Wis]  
Speak Language +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 []  
Spellcraft +15 = +10 [ranks] +0 [Int] +2[KNOWLEDGE(ARCANA)] +3[Skill Focus]
Survival +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [Wis]  
Swim +1 = +0 [ranks] +1 [Str] [ACPç]
Tumble +2 = +0 [ranks] +2 [Dex] -0 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +4 = +0 [ranks] +4 [Cha]  
Use Rope +2 = +0 [ranks] +2 [Dex]  
ç double ACP penalty[/sblock]


		Code:
	

[B]Known Spells:[/B]

Sorcerer Level 0 Spells
- Daze
- Detect Magic
- Flare
- Ghost Sound
- Mage Hand

Sorcerer Level 1 Spells:
- Feather Fall
- Grease
- Magic Missle
- Sleep

Sorcerer Level 2 Spells:
- Gliterdust
- Protection from Arrows

Sorcerer Level 3 Spells:
- Fireball

[B]Level:		 0   1   2   3   4   5   6   7   8   9[/B]
[b]Known Spells:[/b]    6   4   2   1
[B]Spells Per Day:[/B]	 5   6   6   4   -   -   -   -   -   -

*Appearance:*
 A male human, slightly over average height and grossly overweight. However, with all the exercise he has been getting since he joined the army he has been slowly loosing weight.

He has short blond hair and brown eyes. However his most prominent feature is a almost permanent grin.

*Background:* 
Trinham was the only son of Aliphons Wood, carpenter for the village of Hazley Bottom. Although his father wanted him to follow in his footstep, Trinham had no particular aptitude for working wood and unlike his father, no particular love of working wood.

As Trinham grow up he learned stealth skills, to try to avoid his obnoxious chore. However while he became reasonably successful at hiding, he always re-appeared come mealtimes and it did not take his father long to come up with a no-work, no meals rule. Therefore, as soon as the local lord started recruiting for the war, Trinham said good bye to his parent and went off to enrol in the army.

Shortly after Trinham had completed basic training, his barracks was subjected to strange poltergeist and ghostly apparitions. A short and speedy investigation concluded that Trinham was starting to manifest sorcerous powers. Trinham was placed under the tutelage of Archimedes, the lord's advisor. Archimedes managed to teach Trinham how to control his powers. However, when he was returned to his unit, no one had any idea what to do with him or how to use him.



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Mogins
[B]Class:[/B] 
[B]Race:[/B] Cat
[B]Size:[/B] Tiny
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] True Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] 
 
[B]Str:[/B] 03 -4 (XXp.)     [B]Level:[/B] 0        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 15 +2 (XXp.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 18 
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 (XXp.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] -12    [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 
[B]Int:[/B] 09 -1 (XXp.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (XXp.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 07 -2 (XXp.)     [B]ACP:[/B] +0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%
 
                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +2    +4    +2    +0    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 18              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16
 
                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +0    +0    +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2    +0    +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      5    +1    +0    +6
  
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Claw                      +7     1
Bite                      +7     1

[B]Abilities:[/B] Deliver touch spells, [color="yellow"]Empathic Link[/color], Improved Evasion, Scent, [color="green"]Share Spells[/color], Speak with Master, Speak with Animals of Its Kind (Feline) 
 
[B]Feats:[/B]  Stealthy, Weapon Finesse
 
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 0       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 0/0
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                                     +10
Climb                                       +6
Hide                                        +16*
Jump                                        +10
Listen                                       +3
Move Silently                               +8
Spot                                        +3


Color Code:
Familiar within 1 mile of master.
Familiar within 5' of master


----------



## Myth and Legend

*NPCs*

[sblock=Fallon]This old, thin man is of average height(5-10) and always has a ready grin. He is polite and curious of all those he meets taking the time to listen to their story. He is making his way as a camp follower and spends most his time cooking. With thick white hair to his shoulders, a hundred wrinkles on his face he looks nothing more than a wizen man who has seen a little of the world in his time.[/sblock]

[sblock=Martomum Stonebreaker] Son of the Eridor dwarves under the mountain Faslaw. Scout and warrior, but most recently quartermaster of Lord Bairan's encampment. And he was put both in charge of the Outriders and Irregulars just recently.

He wears a studded jerkin and padded pants all in shades of brown. A nose the size of a potato dominates his face and a dark beard streaked through with gray lays on his chest down too his stomach. The handle
of a large sword can be seen over one of his shoulders and his metal helm has two long horns on the sides.

He has all the traits of a typical dwarf dour, rude, and mean.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend

[sblock=Loreen Winmer]Loreen Winmer

*Lora*

*Chaotic Good* Female Human Domain (Witchcraft) Wizard 5

*Patron Deity*: Sannaya (Intermediate Deity, Goddess of Redemption, Forgiveness and Purification. Depicted as a white blond, skinny girl, with water and purifying light streaming fort from her outstretched palms)

EXP: 12,170

*Strength 8* (-1)
*Dexterity 15* (+2)
*Constitution 16 *(+3)
*Intelligence 19* (+4) [18 base] + [1 - lvl up]
*Wisdom 8* (-1)
*Charisma 9* (-1)


*Size:* Medium
*Age:* 17
*Height:* 5' 4"
*Weight:* 129 lb
*Eyes:* Azure Blue
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* White

[sblock=Appearance]Lora is a short girl with a healthy body: curved hips and full, rounded breasts, but with a slender waist and thin wrists and ankles. She has a cute, button-nose sitting atop a delicate face, wide, deep blue eyes and delicate pink lips. Her skin is fair and smooth, and her hair is straight, shiny and black, usually worn tied in a ponytail.

She wears black, blue and white as colours her attire, usually preferring dresses and sometimes a white shirt on top. Her smile is charming, although seldom seen, as her usual disposition is that of a distant, unhappy girl that has shut herself away from the world.[/sblock]


*Total Hit Points: 31*

*Speed:* 30 feet

*Armor Class:* 13 = 10 + 2 [dexterity] + 1 [ring]
*Touch AC:* 12
*Flat-footed:* 10

*Caster Level:* *5*
*Spell DC: 10 + Spell Level + 4 (Int)*

*Initiative modifier:* + 2 = + 2 [dexterity]
*Fortitude save:* + 6 = 1 [base] + 3 [constitution] + 2 [Rat familiar]
*Reflex save:* + 3 = 1 [base] + 2 [dexterity]
*Will save:* + 3 = 4 [base] - 1 [wisdom]
*Attack (handheld):* + 1 = 2 [base] - 1 [strength]
*Attack (missile):* + 4 = 2 [base] + 2 [dexterity]
*Grapple check:*  + 1 = 2 [base] - 1 [strength]

*Weapon proficiency:* club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, and quarterstaff

Light load: 26 lb. or less
Medium load: 27-53 lb.
Heavy load: 54-80 lb.
Lift over head: - 80 lb.
Lift off ground: - 160 lb.
Push or drag: - 400 lb.


*Languages:* Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Orc


[sblock=Feats]
Scribe Scroll _(Wizard bonus feat)_
Acrobatic _(house rule bonus feat)_
Level 1: Extend Spell, Alacritous Cogitation _(Human Bonus Feat)_
Level 3: Sculpt Spell[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]Skill points: 54 (4base + 4Int mod.)x4 + 4 (human bonus)
 Skill points per level: 9 (4base + 4Int mod. + 1human bonus)
 Skill points max ranks: Class: 8  Cross-class: 4

*Appraise + 4* = 4 [Int]
*Balance + 4* = 2 [Dex] + 2 [Synergy]
*Bluff - 1* = -1 [Cha]
*Climb - 1* = -1 [Str]
*Concentration + 11* = + 8 [base] + 3 [Con]
*Craft + 4* = 4 [Int]
*Craft (Drawing) + 12* = 8 [base] + 4 [Int]
*Diplomacy - 1* = -1 [Cha] + 2 [Synergy]
*Disguise - 1* = -1 [Cha]
*Escape Artist + 2* = 2 [Dex]
*Forgery + 4* = 4 [Int]
*Gather Information + 1* = -1 [Cha] + 2 [Synergy]
*Heal - 1* = - 1 [Wis]
*Hide + 2* = 2 [Dex]
*Intimidate - 1* = -1 [Cha]
*Jump + 6* = 2 [Str] + 2 [Acrobatic feat] + 2 [Synergy]
*Knowledge (Arcana) + 12* = 8 [base] + 4 [Int]
*Knowledge (History) + 12* = 8 [base] + 4 [Int]
*Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) + 12* = 8 [base] + 4 [Int]
*Knowledge (Religion) + 12 *= 8 [base] + 4 [Int]
*Knowledge (Local) + 12* = 8 [base] + 4 [Int]
*Listen - 1* = - 1 [Wis]
*Move Silently + 2* = 2 [Dex]
*Ride + 2* = 2 [Dex]
*Search + 4* = + 4 [Int]
*Spot - 1* = - 1 [Wis]
*Sense Motive - 1* = - 1 [Wis]
*Spellcraft + 13* = 7 [base] + 4 [Int] + 2 [Synergy]
*Survival - 1* = - 1 [Wis]
*Swim + 2* = 2 [Str]
*Use Rope + 2* = 2 [Dex]
*Tumble + 8* = + 4 [base/cross class] + 2 [Dex] + 2 [Acrobatic feat]
[/sblock]


[sblock=Spells]*Known Spells:*
*0 level:* (all) 19 SRD + 9 SpC = 28 pages used

*1 level:* (3+4 Int) Shield, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person, Magic Missiles, True Strike, Sleep, Alarm, Benign Transposition, Backbiter, Speak with Animals

*2 level:* Glitterdust, Cloud of Bewilderment, Create Magic Tattoo, Ray of Stupidity, Alter Self

*3 level:* Stinking Cloud, Wind Wall, Phantom Broom

*Spells/Day*
*0 level:* 5 = 4 + 1 [Domain]
*1 level:* 5 = 3 + 1 [Int] + 1 [Domain]
*2 level:* 4 = 2 + 1 [Int] + 1 [Domain]
*3 level:* 3 = 1 + 1 [Int] + 1 [Domain]

Prepared spells:

*0 level:* Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water
*1 level:* Sleep, Benign Transposition, Backbiter, Magic Missiles,  Speak with Animals
*2 level:* Glitterdust, Cloud of Bewilderment, Ray of Stupidity, [Extended] Mage Armor, Alter Self
*3 level:* Stinking Cloud, *open slot for AC*, Phantom Broom
[/sblock]


[sblock=Level Advancement]1: Wizard 

HP: 6

Concentration + 4, Tumble + 2/cc, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Knowledge (local) +4, Knowledge (History) + 4, Spelllcraft + 4, Craft: Draw + 4 

gain Scribe Scroll, summon familiar, Wizard spellcasting

*Feats:* Extend Spell, Alacritous Cogitation, Acrobatic, Scribe Scroll

2: Wizard


HP: 4

Concentration + 5, Tumble + 2.5/cc, Knowledge (arcana) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5, Knowledge (local) +5, Knowledge (History) + 5, Spelllcraft +5, Craft: Draw +5

*Learned Spells:* Benign Transposition, Backbiter

3: Wizard


HP: 7

Concentration + 6, Tumble + 3/cc, Knowledge (arcana) +6, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +56, Knowledge (religion) +6, Knowledge (local) +6, Knowledge (History) + 6, Spelllcraft +6, Craft: Draw +6

*Learned Spells:* Glitterdust, Cloud of Bewilderment

*Feats:* Sculpt Spell

4: Wizard

HP: 6

Concentration + 7, Tumble + 3.5/cc, Knowledge (arcana) +7, Knowledge  (Nobility and Royalty) +7, Knowledge (religion) +7, Knowledge (local)  +7, Knowledge (History) + 7, Spelllcraft +7, Craft: Draw +7

*Learned Spells:* Create Magic Tattoo, Ray of Stupidity

*Attribute:* + 1 INT

[/sblock]

[sblock=Human]*  Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.     
* Human base land speed is 30 feet.     
* 1 extra feat at 1st level.     
* 4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.     
* Automatic Language: Common. 
Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). 
* Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass human takes an experience point penalty, his or her highest-level class does not count.
[/sblock]


*Familiar:* A female, orange furred rat, named Ginger

[sblock=Equipment]
Ring of Protection + 1
Glaive 10 lb 8 gp

Backpack 2 lb 2 gp
Bedroll 5 lb 1 sp 
Blanket, winter 3 lb 5 sp 

Canvas (sq. yd.) x 9 5 lb 5 sp 
Case 1/2lb 1 gp
Artisan's Tools 9/10 5 lb 5 gp

Ink (1 oz. vial) 8 gp
Inkpen 1 sp
Paper (sheet) x 4 2 gp

Pouch, belt 1/2 lb 1 gp
Rations, trail 5 lb  2 gp (6 days left)
Flint and steel 1 gp

Sewing needle 5 sp
Beauty Kit 10/10 2 lb 2 gp
Waterskin 4 lb 1 gp

Spellbook 3 lb 15 gp
Spell component pouch 2 lb 5 gp

Blue brooch - -
_____
Total: 54 gp 7 sp 45.5 lb


*GP on person: 40 gp 3 sp*

Holds party's gold, 10-20 gp.

Starting gold 75
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Loreen (Lora for short), a young bright girl of age 17, with exceptional intellect, a sound dexterous body and a natural beauty. She is what some would call a genius, one who is adept at both physical and mental exercises.

Born in a farm in the rural regions of Pesh, Lora had always surpassed her age in mental celerity and intellect. Her inquisitive nature and incredible memory made the girl stand out amongst the other children from their small farming community.

Lora's youth passed in games and chores around the farm, as with most agricultural communities she had to help her family in the toil during the summer, but had ample free time during the cold months of winter. As soon as she was old enough, the local Priest was able to teach the bright girl how to read with amazing success. She quickly gobbled down the family's very limited library of tomes, and by the age of thirteen, Lora had read everything worth reading in their small community, ranging from folklore legends, history, right to books on religion or ones on courtly manners, kings and their regalia.

The girl also had a remarkable talent for drawing, be it portraits, landscapes or fantastic scenes from the books of legends. She was so good, in fact, that even as a young adolescent girl, some had already paid for Lora's services as an artist, much to the pride of her parents.

Lora has an older brother - Arthur, who is six years her elder. When the shadow of war threatened their kingdom, one of the larger cities sent over experienced soldiers to establish and train the local men of age in to a potent militia force. Arthur, being strong of arm and not much adept at things like reading and writing, decided to enroll. At that time Loreen was fourteen years old, and just blossoming in to womanhood.

She would regularly accompany her brother when there were no chores to do, bringing him lunch after training practice or bringing over washed clothes and taking his laundry back to the farm. A quick learner and naturally adept at anything she undertook, Lora was allowed to sometimes practice with the men, and so she followed trough with the basic militia training nicely, despite her frail age.

Lora was a happy and carefree child, until she caught the eye of one of the senior soldiers, who took her by force one evening as she was going home from practice. The trail headed off trough a nearby glen, where she got jumped by the frenzied man.

Since this day, Lora had been blaming herself for lacking the precaution to foresee the event, and did not accuse her brother, since he had to sleep in the barracks and could not escort her that night. After the incident the local community was outraged, both Lora's father and brother wanted to exact personal revenge.

The transgressor, however, was a professional soldier of the King, and thus he was whipped, removed from the militia and sent off to be trialed by the regional magistrate. Lora, however, was never quite the same. She locked herself in and became distant, silent and lost all desire to talk and play.

Still an able child, she would continue to draw and bring fantastical landscapes and magical creatures to life on the canvas, her art a means of escaping the cruelty of reality. Lora's parents and brother were thoroughly concerned for her however, and sought out the aid of a local wise woman. The woman was both a healer and alchemist, as well as (reputedly, although never proven) a witch.

She told them that nothing short of time would heal the wound, but offered the parents to take on Lora as an apprentice.

The girl reluctantly accepted, and for several years she learned much of history, religion, ancient texts, and even magic, for it turned out that the old wise woman was an able spellcaster. Lora's bright mind helped expand her horizons beyond what was available trough reading the books her parents borrowed from the neighboring farms, and she became a full fledged Wizard, albeit without defining herself as one.

Loreen gradually became more open towards the world, as the memory of her trauma faded away, but never truly disappearing. Now aged seventeen, she had blossomed in to a fine young woman, but her shy and closed off personality put an impossible obstacle before the lads whom she interested. 

One afternoon, when her mistress was away, Lora received a letter from her brother:

_"Dear Lora,

I have been conscripted along with much of the militia force, to go and defend our kingdom in the upcoming war. I wish you to be brave and obedient, and ask of you to take care of our parents. Do not worry yourself about me, for we shall see each other soon, baby sister.

Love, 
Arthur"

_The girl panicked, as she loved her brother and couldn't let him go off to war alone, knowing he would need someone of her cunning to watch his back. Despite having read numerous historical accounts of bloody battles, that were horrendous and a very undesirable place to be, as soon as she got the letter, Lora packed her meager belongings and ran away from her tutor's house, leaving her a small note for the witch and Lora's parents...

Now, traveling trough the small community, a long Glavie strapped to her back and a large backpack stuffed with necessities, the short girl raised many an eyebrow as she made her way trough with a determined look on her frozen face.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Erwinfoxjj

*Here from the Ole BE*

*[sblock] *
*Name:* Hralfgar
*Class:* Fighter
*Race:* Human
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Level: *1
*Hit Points: *12
*XP: *455
*Age: *40
*Height: *5'11"
*Weight:* 220 lbs.
*Languages:* Common

*Str:* 18 +4
*Dex:* 13 +1
*Con:*14 +2
*Int:*10 +0
*Wis:*12 +1
*Cha:*10 +0

*Speed:* 20' *Initiative: *+4 *Grapple:* +4
*Base Attack Bonus:* +1 *ACP: *-6 
*Carrying Capacity: *
*Light: *>100 lbs. 
*Medium: *101-200 lbs. 
*Heavy: *201-300 lbs.

*Base Armor Shield Dex Natural Misc*
*Armor:* 17 = 10 4 2 1

Dmg(S) Dmg(M) Critical Weight Type
*Longsword *1d6 1d8 19-20/×2 4 lb. Slashing
*Handaxe *1d4 1d6 ×3 3 lb.Slashing

*Base Mod*
*Fort:* +4 *=* 2 + 2
*Ref: *+1* =* 0 + 1
*Will:* +0 *=* 0 + 0

*Skills:*
Ride = 7 4 + 1 + 2
Handle Animal = 6 4 + 0 + 2
Craft (Brewery) = 4 4 + 0
Intimidate = 6 4 + 0 + 2 
Perform (oratory) = 4 4 + 0

*Feats:*
Improved Initiative
Mounted Combat
Persuasive
Animal Affinity

Ancestors Fire: 10' line that effects all enemies it contacts, Damage= 1d4 + CON mod. Reflex save for half damage.

If used to scare/intimidate you need to make no save, but if used to attack you need to make a Fort Save DC12 or take half damge.

*Equipment/Cost/Weight:* 
Scale Mail/50gp/30 lbs.
Heavy Steel Shield/20gp/15 lbs.
Longsword/15gp/4 lbs.
Bjorngard Helmet/heirloom/6 lbs.

Belt and Pouch/1sp/1 lb.
Money: 16gp 5sp 6cp
Flint and Steel/1gp/ -
signal whistle/8s/- 

Back Pack/2gp/2 lbs.
Blanket, winter/5gp/3 lbs.
Flask (Filled, water)/3cp/3 lbs.
Fish Net/4gp/5 lbs.
Waterskin (Filled, Water)/1gp/4 lbs.
Spade/2gp/8 lbs.
Bottle of Bjorngard Mead/homemade/2 lbs.
Tent/10gp/20lbs.
10 torches/1s/10 lbs.
bowl, plate, mug, utensils(wood)/6gp/2 lbs.
Handaxe/6gp/4 lbs. 

Foreigners Garments/5gp/4 lbs.

*Total GP/lbs.:*120gp 1s/ 125 lbs.
*[/sblock]*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Hralfgar Bjorngard is an older man who has waited for his time to serve his kingdom. He has run a distellery of fine Bjorngard Mead and Beer and a small inn attached to it. His son has taken over while he leaves to fight for his king. Originally from Kurkland, his Great Grandfather resettled in Pesh when more family arrived from a ditsant land in a distant time. Hralfgar stands tall over his peers and wears odd garments that resemble modern day Vikings. His long blonde beard and hair is broken up by the silver that has come as he has aged. His dark blue eyes can be both friendly and harsh, sometimes having to persuade drunken locals out of his inn after a night of hard liquor. He is armored unlike his fellow soldiers, instead wearing the Norse style armor and helmet that has been engraved and designed as a mans face. He has a saying he learned from his fathers father, "When the gods give you beer, you give half to your king." He has a strong sense of loyalty and will die for his king, seeing it as the noble thing to do. He wears blues and golds in his clothing, as it is his houses colors. His age shows through as he has fought before for his king and family, and he believes he will not be coming home after this. Having to walk by foot, and getting the news late, Hralfgar has finally arrived to the mustering point just in time.


----------



## Theroc

Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Aidan Burke
[B]Class:[/B] Monk
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good[COLOR=red]

[/COLOR] [B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 4,770
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 20 (3d8+06)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] None
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1 (05p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] N/A
[B]Cha:[/B] 15 +2 (08p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] N/A
                                          
                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  DB   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +3    +1    +0    +2    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 16              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12
 
                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +2          =5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +3          =6
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +0          =3
 
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical      [COLOR=White]Range[/COLOR][/B]
Unarmed                   +3     1d6+1      20-20x2        [COLOR=White]--[/COLOR]
Sickle                    +3     1d6+1      20-20x2        [COLOR=White]--[/COLOR]
Javelin(x3)               +5     1d6+1      20-20x3         [COLOR=White]30'[/COLOR]

 
[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Halfling
 
[B]Abilities:[/B]
Extra feat at first level
+4 extra skillpoints at first level
+1 skillpoint at every level
Extra +2/+2 feat
Adds Charisma bonus to AC
Flurry of Blows (0,0)
Unarmed Strike progression
[COLOR=White]Unarmed Damage (1d6)
[/COLOR] [COLOR=White]AC Bonus +0
[/COLOR] [COLOR=White]Unarmored Speed Bonus +10ft
Evasion
[/COLOR]  
[B]Feats:[/B]
Acrobatic(Bonus +2/+2)
Stunning Fist[Keyed to Charisma](Bonus Monk Feat)
Combat Expertise(Level 1 Feat)
Improved Trip (Bonus Human Feat)
Combat Reflexes(Level 2 bonus Monk Feat)
Dodge(Level 3 feat)
Defensive Throw(Swapped instead of Still Mind)
 
 
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 45       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Jump                       2    +1     +4    =7
Balance                    2    +2     +2    =6
Climb                      2    +1     +0    =3
Concentration              2    +2     +0    =4
Craft(Bowmaking)           4    +1     +0    =5
Hide                       2    +2     +0    =4
Knwdge(Geography)          1    +1     +0    =2
Bluff                      2    +2     +0    =3
Listen                     6    +1     +0    =7
Move Silently              2    +2     +0    =4
Sense Motive               3    +1     +0    =4
Spot                       6    +1     +0    =7
Swim                       2    +1     +0    =3
Tumble                     5    +2     +2    =9
Diplomacy                  2    +2     +0    =4
knwdge(Arcana)             2    +1      +0   =3

 
 
[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Sickle                   06gp   02lb
Javelin(x3)              03gp   06lb
Backpack                 02gp   02lb
Bear Head Brooch         ??gp   --lb
Peasant Outfit           00gp   --lb
Bedroll                  --gp   05lb
Handaxe                  --gp   03lb
Belt Pouch               --gp   .5lb
Hempen rope              --gp   10lb
Tent*                    --gp   20lb

*Aidan does not take his tent along while adventuring, he uses it solely in camp.
 
[B]Total Weight:[/B]28.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 24gp 5sp 00cp
 
                           [B]Light   Medium   Heavy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               43   44-86   87-130   260   650
 
[B]Age:[/B] 18
[B]Height:[/B] 5'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 120lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Farmer's Tan, clear complexion

*Appearance:* Aidan is a handsome young man, despite wearing nothing but peasant's clothes.  His eyes are a clear blue which are almost always squinted slightly with his broad, pleasant smile.  He has an aura of confidence about him which can sometimes come off as nearly arrogant or nearly imperceptible at times.  His skin is tanned, though his complection is clear, and his dark black hair is tired back in a ponytail behind him.  His sickle rests on his left hip, and his javelin's rest strapped to his back to make them easy to pull out with his left hand.

*Background:* 
Aidan Burke was born into a line of farmers, living near the northern borders of Pesh.  His mother had distant ties to Pesh nobility, but it was so distant that she had no reason to concern herself directly with such affairs, and fell for a simple farmer.  Aidan was the first child, and was raised with love and care.  When he was about 8, his mother gave birth to twins, and around that time Aidan was given more work on the farm, so that his mother could devote more time to care for his two younger siblings.  At first he was jealous of this, but as they grew older, his parents taught him to watch over them, and he took this to heart.

They lived well for a time, until there was trouble with the crops.  It seemed creatures were roaming out of the forests and eating some of the families crops.  To avoid his children going hungry, Aidan's father skimped on his own meals.  After a few years, the farmer became ill, and the local healer knew not how to fix what ailed him... but knew that the more knowledgeable Priests in the Pesh Noble court would likely know, but unfortunately the cost to enlist that aid was beyond his family's means.  Determined to heal his ailing father, and perhaps enable his family a better life, Aidan struck out on his own to strike up a fortune however he could, so that he might be able to repay his parents, and give his siblings a better life.

After a time, Aidan had taken to little brawls incited by bets of the winner at taverns and caravan resting points.  He didn't win often, and ended up breaking even almost constantly.  He was beginning to get a bit discouraged, when he discovered a sign discussing enlistment into the Great King's army.  Seeing this as his chance to win glory and wealth for his family, Aidan eagerly made his way to the nearest encampment, with hardly a penny to his name, and not an ounce of protection save his own wit and agility.  He'd make his father proud, or die trying.

Craft Roll:
1d20+3=6/2=3g

Crunch Swaps:
Knowledge(Arcana) for Bluff
KNowledge(Religion) for Knowledge(Geography)
Weapon Proficiencies: dagger, sickle, club, quarterstaff, javelin, sling, throwing axe, handaxe, battleaxe, greataxe, scythe, long and short bows (but NOT composites), spiked chain. All the simple melee weapons can be used with the flurry of blows ability.
Keyed Monk abilities (And stunning fist) to Charisma instead of wisdom


----------



## Galphanore

Damon Valnor, Druidic Avenger


		Code:
	

Name: Damon Valnor		Age: 26
Class: [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/variantCharacterClasses.htm#druidVariantDruidicAvenger"]Druidic Avenger[/URL]		Height: 6'4"
Race: Human			Weight: 242lb
Size: M				Eyes: Gray
Gender: M			Hair: Red
Alignment: CN			Skin: Tanned
Deity: none

Str: 16 +3 (10p.)	Level: 1	XP: 0
Dex: 16 +2 (10p.)	BAB: +0		HP: 10 (1d8+2)
Con: 14 +2 (06p.)	Grapple: +3	Dmg Red: 0/0
Int: 10 +0 (02p.)	Speed: 30'	Spell Res: 0
Wis: 14 +2 (06p.)	Init: +3	Spell Save: 12+sp lvl
Cha: 9  -1 (01p.)	ACP: -3		Spell Fail: n/a

		Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	DB	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:		10	+3	+0	+3	+0	+0	+0	16
Touch: 12	Flatfooted: 16

	Base	Mod	Misc	Total
Fort:	2	+2	0	+4
Ref:	0	+3	0	+3
Will:	2	+2	0	+4

Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range
Shortspear		+3	1d6+4	20/x2
Shortspear (Thrown)	+3	1d6+3	20/x2		20'
Spear			+3	1d8+4	20/x3
Spear (Thrown)		+3	1d8+3	20/x3		20'
Club 			+3	1d6+4	20/x2	
Club (Thrown) 		+3	1d6+3	20/x2		10'
Club, Shillelagh	+4	2d6+5	20/x2
Club, Shillelagh (Thr)	+4	2d6+4	20/x2		10'


Languages: Common, Druidic

Feats: Self-Sufficient, Track, Run, Endurance
Class Abilities : 	
	Rage 1/day, Fast Movement, Wild Empathy (1d20-4)
Proficiencies : 
	club, dagger, dart, quarterstaff, scimitar, sickle, shortspear, sling,
	spear and natural weapons, padded, leather, or hide armor or any
	light or medium armor altered with the Ironwood spell.

Skill Points: 28	Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills			Ranks	Mod	Misc	Total
Concentration 		4	+2	+0	+6
Intimidate		4	-1	+0	+3
Knowledge (Nature)	4	+0	+0	+4
Listen			4	+2	+0	+6
Spot			4	+2	+0	+6
Survival		4	+2	+2	+8
Craft (W.S., Wood)	4	+0	+2	+6
Craft (W.S., Metal)	4	+0	-2	+2
Heal			0	+2	+2	+4

Equipment:		Cost	Weight
Hide			15 gp	25 lb
Spear x 3		6 gp	18 lb
Shortspear x 3		3 gp	9 lb
Club			0 gp	3 lb
Backpack		2 gp	2 lb
Bedroll			1 sp	5 lb
Waterskin		1 gp	4 lb
Beltpouch		1 gp	.5 lb
Signet ring		5 gp	0 lb
Explorer’s Outfit	0 gp	0 lb

Total Weight: 64 lb	Money: 20gp	14sp

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	O.H./O.G	Push
Max Weight:	76	153	230	230	460		460

Spells Per Day :
Level 0 : 3
Level 1 : 2 (1 From level, 1 Bonus)

[sblock=Background]For most of his life Damon has had little use for, or interaction with, society. He got a late start size wise, being called the oh-so imaginative "Runt" or "Pipsqueak" and was often picked on by the larger and older kids, sometimes violently. He never fought back though, never said a word. He then found that there was something that could help calm his internal anger, the natural word. He slipped out of the orphanage as often as he could manage and just wondered the trails in the woods. 

Once puberty hit he didn't have a problem with his size anymore, quickly growing to be taller than anyone else there and wasn't picked on anymore, but he found that he'd grown close enough to nature that it didn't even seem to matter. One day he just wondered away from the orphanage and didn't return, slowly learning to be closer to nature, and in return nature helped calm him. Then his wondering brought him to the boarder between Treylor and the kingdoms.

What he saw there brought all of his suppressed anger to the surface. There was a group of six Treylorian soldiers guarding a large group of peasants clear-cutting a section of forest. While they were standing around casually watching the peasants and picking on something small on the ground near them. He walked a little closer and saw that they were tormenting a bird with a broken wing. That was simply the last straw.

A few minutes later Damon started walking toward the capitol of Pesh. When he got there he was an interesting sight to see. Six foot four, two hundred fifty pounds of muscle, six spears and a club, various scars covering his body. His entire body still shaking slightly with suppressed rage, and caked-on blood, he walked up to the recruiters desk with a crumpled up recruitment poster clamped tightly in one hand and something small cupped in the palm of the other. He slowly unfolded the hand with the recruitment poster in it over the desk, dropping the crumpled up document. Then he very gently set the, now dead, bird on the desk and said "I'm in."[/sblock] Attached image from DeviantArt.


----------



## ghostcat

NPCs
[sblock=Loreen's suitor] a man of medium build, his face holds a scraggley beard and mustache, and his nose looks to have been broken several times. A scar rides his temple above his right eye back towards his right ear  his hands look like they were used to pound nails into boards and a short blade rests on his hip. [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah

*Claude Francois Grignard*



		Code:
	

[FONT=Arial]Class: Paladin[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Race:[/B] Human[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Size:[/B] Medium[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Gender:[/B] Male[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Deity:[/B] None (Paladin's code)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Str:[/B]      9 -1 (1p.)         [B]Level:[/B] 2        [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Dex:[/B]  16 +3 (10p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 19 (2d10+2)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Con:[/B]  14 +2 (6p.)       [B]Grapple:[/B] +1   [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/0[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Int:[/B]    10 +0 (2p.)        [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] none[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Wis:[/B]  14  +2 (6p.)       [B]Init:[/B] +3           [B]Spell Save:[/B] N/A[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Cha:[/B]  16  +3 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] N/A[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial]         [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex    DB   Nat   Misc     Total[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Armor:[/B]  10         +3     +0      +3    +1     +0     +0         17[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial]                      [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B][/FONT]
[B][FONT=Arial]Fort:[/FONT][/B][FONT=Arial]                 +2        +2     +3       +7[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Ref:                   +0        +3     +3       +7[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Will:                  +0        +2     +3       +5[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Longbow                    +5         1d8           20/x3[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Dagger (melee)           +1        1d4-1       19-20/x2[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Dagger (thrown)          +5        1d4-1        19-20/x2[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial]Languages: Common[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Abilities: Light armor prof., Smite with bow, Smite Evil 4/day, Detect Evil, Aura of Good, Divine Grace, Lay on Hands (9hp)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Feats: Point Blank Shot, Percise Shot, Negotiator[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial]Skill Points: 20       Max Ranks: 5/2[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Skills                        Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Diplomacy                     5      +2    +2      +8[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Knowledge(religion)        5      +0              +4[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Knowledge(nobility)        5      +0              +4[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Ride                             5       +3               +7[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Sense Motive                5       +2     +2      +8[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial]Equipment:                    Cost     Weight[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Longbow                        75gp       3lb[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Quiver (20arrows)             1gp        3lb[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Dagger (3)                        2gp        3lb[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Backpack                        2gp        2lb[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Studded Leather             25gp       20lb[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Hooded Lamp                   7gp        2lb[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Signet Ring                      5gp         --[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Mirror, Small                   10gp     1/2lb[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Soap                                5sp       1lb[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Total Weight:34.5lb      Money: 22gp 5sp[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial]                 Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Max Weight:  30lb   60lb  90lb 90lb  450lb[/FONT]

 

Age: 42
Height: 6'2''
Weight: 185lbs
Hair Color: Dark Brown
Skin Color: Dark
Eye Color: Green

*Apperance:* Claude is a tall and lean individual who always walks with confidence but is now showing the signs of aging and is beging to stoop slightly. He has a small goatee and his hair is long but is braided so it doesn't effect him in combat, his age is showing in his hair with little flecks of grey. His eyes are a very intimidating to most people due to the brightness of them and how they seem to see through you. Claude perfers to dress in simple clothing and never shows off his signet ring, it's a personal reminder not jewlery.Claude speaks in a with a french accent due to the Reygurians having a different dialect of Common. When he speaks he perfers to ask the questions but is always pleasent in conversation. Claude always has a dagger on him which is straped on to the back of his belt loop.

*Backstory:* Claude Francois Grignard was the son of a mercenary capitan father and a seamstress mother and lived on family land that was given to them because of his fathers time spent in the military. His father was not a mercenary by choice but it was the only way he was capable at the time. Claude's Father taught him that honour in combat and off the field off battle was the proper way to live. Claude grew up on the farm and was taught to hunt game with wits and bow. One day, the Lord of the town was walking through the town after his son died at birth. As the Lord walked Claude saw the lord coming and knelt with his hand over his heart. The lord looked at the boy stunned at the reaction, at that moment he knew who was going to be his adopted son, Claude was ten at this point.

His parents were honoured that their boy was now part of the noble chaste. The Lord was fairly young but in Reygur coups are common so the need for a child to take the land is neccesary. Claude grew up to become a politician but he never was a capable liar, so he spent every moment he could with a longbow (givien to him by his father as a parting gift) training his aim. The lord began to see that his son could be used much morre efficiently as a bodyguard. Claude understood what was happening but stayed by his fathers teachings and honoured his adopted father. This allowed for the lord to grow old without fear of a violent coup.

When Claude was 38 there was a famine that hit the town but the Lord did nothing to aid the people of the town. Claude asked him to take some of his wealth to aid the towns folk but his words fell on deaf ears. The people revolted one day and broke into the lords manor. Claude managed to talk to the crowd and allow him and the Lord to be exiled, the townsfolk agreed. Claude rode with the Lord to the next town, rode with him to the inn and then kept on riding. he now looks for repentance for all of the towns folk that he did not help in that plague.


----------



## Theroc

[sblock=Level 2 changes]
Aidan's advancement:
Level 2 -  HR'ed Monk variant
Skills: Tumble +2, Craft(Bowmaking) +2, Spot +2, Listen +2
Bonus Feat: Combat Reflexes
Flurry of Blows (-1,-1)
Evasion
0 AC bonus
1d6 Unarmed damage
+1 base to all saves
+1 BAB
4 HP 1d8=4[/sblock]

[sblock=Level 3 changes]
Level 3 - HR'ed Monk variant
Skills: Knowledge- Arcana +2(CrossClass), Spot +2, Listen +2
+10 Feet Movement Speed
+0/+0 Flurry of Blows
+1 BAB
+1 DB
Feat: Dodge
Still Mind - Swapping for the feat "Defensive Throw"
4 HP 1d8+2=4
(Invisible Castle hates Aidan.)

Levelup RP:
Aidan's quiet time was pondering his current path.  After all, he'd done nothing to truly help the party besides take a hit or two.  Perhaps he was nothing more than a farmboy, and couldn't rise above it?  Even if that were the case, he could not abandon Lora as it is, as he still felt that she needed him around whether she knew it or not, and he still did not have the money for his father.  With that in mind, Aidan knew he had to push harder.  He'd get where he needed to be faster.  He HAD to hit when he attacked.  When he was defending, he would not be hit, instead he'd trip his opponent and hit them, hard.  He couldn't fail.  No.  This wasn't the time for Aidan to give up.  He'd simply learn from his encounters.  After his experience with Rathman, his memories went back to his father's circlefighting days.

The man hadn't fought much in Aidan's memory, but the man had always capitalized on his opponent's mistakes, throwing them off balance and swiftly ending things should they become too clumsy to present a true challenge.  Whenever they'd miss, his father would throw them to the ground.  He'd never gotten the hang of the technique, but his father had told him one day he'd learn.  That time had to be now.  He would master it, or his name wasn't Aidan Burke!
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend

[sblock=Domain Wizard: Witchcraft]*Witchcraft Domain:*

0. Create Water - Witches are known potion brewers, have bubbling cauldrons, are in tune with nature.
1. Speak with Animals  - A Witch living in the forest usually allies herself with the critters  dwelling there, protecting their habitat in exchange for their eyes and  ears.
2. Alter Self - Has to be able to turn into a black cat!
3. Phantom Steed - but we swap the horse for a broom. Lol 
4. Freedom of Movement - she is supernaturally unaffected by terrain. And grappling.
5. Baleful Polymorph - A HEX ON YOU!
6. Heal - because a Witch has to be able to undo her own curses.
7. Control Weather - A very Witch like spell methinks.
8. Polymorph Any Object - the ultimate in Witch hexing or form manipulation.
9. Gate - When a Witch is so powerful, she can travel to other planes. Or summon servants who can rip armies apart.[/sblock]

[sblock=Lora levels up to level 2

*Class:* Wizard
*HP:* 1d4=1
*Saves:* Will +1
*BAB:* +1
*Spells per day:* 0 level: 4, 1st level: 2 + 1 [int] / day
*Spells learned:* [sblock=Benign Transposition]*Conjuration (Teleportation)*
*Level:* Sorcerer/wizard 1
*Components:* V
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
*Targets:* Two willing creatures of up to Large size
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

Calling out the arcane words, you suddenly stand where your companion was, and he has taken your place, outside the reach of his foes.

Two target creatures, of which you can be one, instantly swap positions. Both subjects must be within range. Objects carried by the creatures (up to the creatures’ maximum loads) go with them, but other creatures do not, even if they are carried. The movement is instantaneous and does not provoke attacks of opportunity. _Source: Spell Compendium_[/sblock][sblock=Backbiter]*Necromancy*
*Level:* Sorcerer/wizard 1
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Target:* One weapon
*Duration:* 1 round/level or until discharged
*Saving Throw:* Will negates; see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (object)

The weapon you indicate during the spell’s casting briefly shimmers with a black aura that disappears in an eyeblink.

You cast this spell on any melee weapon. The next time that weapon is used to make a melee attack, its shaft twists around so that the weapon strikes the wielder instead. The weapon hits automatically, and no attack roll is made.

The wielder gets no warning or knowledge of the spell’s effect on his weapon, and although he makes the attack, the self-dealt damage can’t be consciously reduced (though damage reduction applies) or changed to nonlethal damage. Once the weapon attacks its wielder (whether successfully or not), the spell is discharged. Magic weapons targeted by this spell receive a Will save. An item in a creature’s possession uses its own Will save bonus or its wielder’s bonus, whichever is higher. 

Speak with animals (Witchcraft Domain)

*Focus:* A dagger._ Source: Spell Compendium_[/sblock]

Skills: 4base + 4Int mod. + 1 human bonus

Concentration +1. Craft (Drawing) +1, Knowledge (Arcana) +1, Knowledge (History) +1, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +1,  Knowledge (Religion)  +1, Knowledge (Local)  +1, Spellcraft: +1, Tumble +0.5 (cross-class)[/sblock]

[sblock=Lora levels up to level 3]*Class:* Wizard
*HP:* 1d4+2=6
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref + 1, Will +3
*BAB:* +1
*Spells per day:* 0 level: 4, 1st level: 2 + 1 [int] / day, 2nd level: 1+ 1 [int]
*Spells learned:* Glitterdust, [sblock=Cloud of Bewilderment]*Conjuration*
*Level:* Bard 2, sorcerer/wizard 2
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Area: *10-ft. cube
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude negates; see text
*Spell Resistance:* No

As you exhale the last syllables of the incantation, your breath forms an invisible spray of noxious air.

This spell creates a small cloud of nauseating vapors. Any living creature in the area becomes nauseated. This condition lasts as long as the creature is in the cloud and for 1d4+1 rounds after it leaves. Any creature that succeeds on its save but remains in the cloud must continue to save each round on your turn.

The cloud obscures sight, including darkvision, providing concealment to creatures within the area or against attacks made through the cloud.

*Material Component:* A rotten egg. _Source: Spell Compendium_[/sblock]

Alter Self (Witchcraft Domain)

Skills: 4base + 4Int mod. + 1human bonus

Concentration +1. Craft (Drawing) +1, Knowledge (Arcana) +1, Knowledge (History) +1, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +1, Knowledge (Religion) +1, Knowledge (Local) +1, Spellcraft: +1, Tumble +0.5 (cross-class)

Feats: Sculpt Spell[/sblock]

[sblock=Lora levels up to level 4]*Class:* Wizard
*HP:* 1d4+2=5
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref + 1, Will +4
*BAB:* +2
*Attribute:* +1 INT
*Spells per day:* 0 level: 4, 1st level: 3 + 1 [int] / day, 2nd  level: 2 + 1 [int]
*Spells learned:* [sblock=Create Magic Tattoo]*Conjuration (Creation)*
*Level:* Bard 2, sorcerer/wizard 2
*Components:* V, S, M, F
*Casting Time:* 10 minutes
*Range:* Touch
*Target: *Creature touched
*Duration:* 24 hours
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)

You finish the last detail and lean back to look at your work. The tattoo looks good. It should prove useful.

This spell creates a single magic tattoo. You determine the exact type of tattoo, though the selection is limited by your caster level, as indicated below. You must possess a modicum of artistic talent to sketch the desired tattoo—at least 1 rank of Craft (drawing), Craft (painting), Craft (calligraphy), or a similar Craft skill. Inscribing a magic tattoo requires a successful Craft check. The DC varies with the kind of tattoo, as noted below.

If you are a 3rd- to 6th-level caster, you can inscribe a tattoo that generates any one of the following effects (Craft DC 10).

• +2 resistance bonus on one type of saving throw (Fortitude, Reflex, or Will). 
• +1 luck bonus on attack rolls. 
• +1 deflection bonus to AC.

At 7th to 12th caster level, you can add the following tattoos to the list that you can inscribe (Craft DC 
15).

• +2 resistance bonus on saving throws.
• +2 competence bonus on attack rolls.

When your caster level reaches 13th, you can add the following to the list of tattoos you can inscribe (Craft DC 20).

• Spell resistance equal to 10 + 1 per three caster levels.
• +2 enhancement bonus to any one ability score.
• +1 spellcaster level. This effect increases the subject’s effective level, but not the total number of spells. For example, an 11th-level caster who receives this tattoo functions as a 12th-level caster for the purpose of determining level-based spell variables (such as range, area, effect, and so on), but he does not receive any extra spells.

A single creature can have only three magic tattoos at a time. Any attempt to apply more than that automatically fails.

A successful erase spell removes a single magic tattoo. A successful dispel magic spell can remove multiple magic tattoos if targeted on the creature bearing them.

*Material Component:* Tattoo inks in appropriate colors costing at least 100 gp.
*Focus:* Tattoo needles._ Source: Spell Compendium_[/sblock][sblock=Ray of Stupidity]*Enchantment (Compulsion)* [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Bard 2, sorcerer/wizard 2
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Effect:* Ray
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

A bright yellow beam bursts from your extended fingertips. The beam emits an “uh” sound, like someone trying to think of a word.

This ray clouds the mind of your enemy, damaging its intellect. You must succeed on a ranged touch attack with the ray to strike a target. A subject struck by the ray takes 1d4+1 points of Intelligence damage. If the target is a wizard, she might temporarily lose the ability to cast some or all of her spells if her Intelligence drops too low.
*Material Component:* A miniature cone-shaped hat. _Source: Spell Compendium_[/sblock]

Skills: 4base + 4Int mod. + 1 human bonus

Concentration +1. Craft (Drawing) +1, Knowledge (Arcana) +1, Knowledge  (History) +1, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +1, Knowledge (Religion)  +1, Knowledge (Local) +1, Spellcraft: +1, Tumble +0.5 (cross-class)[/sblock]

[sblock=Lora levels up to level 5]*Class:* Wizard
*HP:* 4 + 3 (Con)
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref + 1, Will +4
*BAB:* +2
*Spells per day:* 0 level: 4 + 1 (Domain), 1st level: 3 + 1 [int] + 1 (Domain), 2nd  level: 2 + 1 [int] + 1 (Domain), 3rd  level: 1 + 1 [int] + 1 (Domain)
*Spells learned:* Stinking Cloud, Wind Wall, Phantom Broom (Witchcraft Domain)

Skills: 4base + 4Int mod. + 1 human bonus

Concentration +1. Craft (Drawing) +1, Knowledge (Arcana) +1, Knowledge   (History) +1, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +1, Knowledge (Religion)   +1, Knowledge (Local) +1, Spellcraft: +1, Tumble +0.5  (cross-class)

Trade: Wizard Bonus Feat (level 5) for Spontaneous Divination (CC, pg. 52)

[sblock=Spontaneous Divination]You can use your connection to the divine to inquire about mysteries beyond mortal ken.

Level: 5th, 10th, 15th, or 20th.

Replaces: This benefit replaces the bonus feat gained by a wizard at 5th, 10th, 15th, or 20th level.

Benefit: You can spontaneously cast any spell of the divination school by sacrificing a prepared spell of equal or greater level. For example, if you suddenly have need of the 2nd-level spell _locate object_, you can sacrifice a prepared 2nd-level spell (such as _mirror image_) or any prepared spell of a higher level to cast it on the spot.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter

*Jareth Kyras, Human Duskblade*

Here's Jareth, with the trades I made and you okay'ed, HM, in the sblock below.






[sblock=Jareth]
Name: Jareth Kyras
Player: Dragonwriter

Race: Human
Class: Duskblade (PH2)
Level: 7
XPs: 24,545 current/28,000 next level

Patron God: None
Alignment: Neutral
=================================== 
Str: 17 (10 points +1 level)
Dex: 14 (6 points)
Con: 14 (6 points)
Int: 16 (10 points)
Wis: 11 (3 points)
Cha: 8 (0 points)
=================================== 
HP: 42 (7d8+14)
AC: 19 (+2 Dex, +4 Armor, +3 BAB Dodge)
Init: +2
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +7/+2
Mel: +10/+5
Rng: +9/+4
Fort: +5+2
Refl: +2+2
Will: +5+0+2
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill Point (x4 at 1st level)

Class: Arcane Attunement (6/day), Armored Mage (light), spell casting, Arcane Channeling, Quick Cast 1/day

Other: 

=================================== 
Feats: Magical Aptitude (bonus HR) Exotic Weapon Proficiency (spiked chain) (Human), Combat Expertise (1st), Dodge (bonus trade, Armor Prof.), Mobility (bonus trade, Shield Prof.), Improved Trip (bonus trade, Weapon Prof.), Combat Reflexes (bonus trade at 2nd – Combat Casting ), Knock-Down (3rd), Spring Attack (bonus trade at 4th – Armored Mage Medium), Sidestep Charge (bonus trade at 6th – Spell Power +2), Power Attack (6th), Iron Will (bonus trade at 7th – Armored Mage Heavy Shield)

=================================== 
Languages: Common, Draconic, Elven, Orcish

=================================== 
Skills (8/level (2+2 HR+1+Int), x4 at 1st)
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Climb +8 (=7+3-2)
Concentration +12 (=10+2+0)
Jump +11 (=6+3+2)
Ride +12 (=10+2+0)
Sense Motive +10 (=10+0+0)
Swim +9 (=6+3+0)

Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Knowledge (arcana) +13 (=10+3+0)
Spellcraft +17 (=10+3+2+2)
Tumble +14 (=10+2+2)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): +1 Spiked Chain (belt or hands, 10 lbs), CMW potion (CL 9) (belt pouch), Seal of Kem (Medallion of Thoughts)

=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: +1 Spiked Chain +11 melee (2d4+5 piercing, 10 lbs, 2,325 GP), MWK Dagger +11 melee (1d4+3 slashing or piercing, 19-20/x2, 1 lb, 302 GP), Light Crossbow with 30 MWK Bolts +10 ranged (1d8 piercing, 19-20/x2, 4 lbs, 35 GP)

Armor, Clothes: Mithral Chain Shirt (+4 AC, +6 max DEX, -0 ACP, 12.5 lbs, 1,100 GP) Traveler’s outfit (free), Signet Ring on his left index finger (5 GP, 0 lbs)

----------------------------------- 
Container: Backpack

Contents: bedroll, hemp rope (50 ft.), 2 sunrods, 8 days of trail rations, bolt cases (3)


Container: Belt Pouch 1

Contents: flint and steel, waterskin, Cure Moderate Wounds potion (CL 9)

Container: Belt Pouch 2

Contents: coins

And a spell component pouch on his belt as well.

----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 6
GP: 13
SP: 10
CP: 0
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-86 lbs.
Medium: 87-173 lbs.
Heavy: 174-260 lbs.
Current: ~64 lbs.
===================================
Magic 
Caster Level: 6 (DC 13+level)
Spells per day: 6/7/6
Lvl 0 Spells: Touch of Fatigue, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Disrupt Undead
Lvl 1 Spells: Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Burning Hands, True Strike, Ray of Enfeeblement
Lvl 2 Spells: Scorching Ray, Touch of Idiocy, Bull’s Strength
=================================== 
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): 
Jareth is a young man, barely 19 years of age, standing at 5’10” and weighing about 115 pounds. His short red hair frames a soft-looking face, while his bright green eyes seem to always be searching for something. He cuts a reasonable figure, taut muscles in his arms and chest, a slim waist and all-around athletic build. However, his face is regularly scowling (no matter what he is thinking) and he has a tendency to hunch a little.
He generally wears his slightly-beaten suit of studded leather armor, and coils a vicious-looking length of spiked chain at his hip. The chain never leaves his side, though he does remove the armor at times. The strange weapon is not the only thing that tends to set him apart… A signet ring with the blazoning of a sword lying across a book can sometimes be glimpsed on his left index finger, though he usually wears gloves which cover the ring itself.
=================================== 
[sblock=History]
Jareth was born the second son of four (and had two younger sisters) to Pesh’s ambassador to the elves. While he was a good kid, he was lazy, despite his parents trying to instill a work ethic in him. Much to their own detriment, his father tried to get young Jareth interested in the magic of the elves. The kid was too lazy for all that book-studying, though he did enjoy the results of magic. He preferred to play around, running, climbing and mock-fighting with his brothers. His father appealed to a half-elven friend, a skilled duskblade in his own right, to help him and find a path for his son. This friend, Tharivol Ilphunodel, watched the boy and learned more about him and his interests, then offered to train him in the ways of the elven warrior-mages, the Order of the Duskblades. The child (actually, by this time he was 12) was skeptical, but agreed to watch Tharivol show what he might be able to learn.

The half-elven sword-wizard hugely impressed the boy, throwing small blasts of fire at a simple dummy and slicing expertly through the air with their razor-sharp swords, leaving glistening arcs of lightning in the air when they missed and vicious blasts of electrical discharge when they landed. He thrilled at the opportunity! Over the next six years, Tharivol trained him in secret, though his own understanding and teaching was different from his own instructors, teaching Jareth a different fighting style. The boy demonstrated an uncanny knack for the art of the duskblades, even learning how to skillfully wield the unusual spiked chain (though his first try ended with him badly spraining his wrist). However, he didn’t care for his parents nigh-constantly pushing him to do more. He would occasionally lash out at them verbally, not thinking of what he would say. His training wasn’t quite done when his father was recalled by Pesh’s government to speak with the Treylor Empire, to try diffusing the slowly growing hostilities. Tharivol offered to keep the boy on and finish his training, then send him along to his father, to which they all agreed, though Jareth’s father left with some regret.

The next year saw Jareth finish his training, upon which his half-elven teacher presented him with a new chain to use as a weapon, one he said had been commissioned by his father as a gift for him when he was finished. Tharivol gave him a mount and directions to reach his father in Treylor. The young man, though, had different ideas. He rode back to Pesh, sold the horse and started working as a bodyguard for merchants and the like. Two months after his arrival, soldiers appeared at the small apartment he was staying in. They brought grim news… His father had been executed in Treylor as they mobilized for war, and of the rest of his family, there was no word. The soldiers handed him a consolation letter from the government and his father’s signet ring, then left abruptly. Jareth was stunned…

He sat there, ignoring hunger and the passage of time, simply in shock. Then he realized what he needed to do. His father had been the reason for his talents and his current work. He would use them against Treylor, would make Treylor pay in blood! He immediately went to the nearest army garrison, volunteering to head straight to the front lines…[/sblock][/sblock]

And here's the trades I made (class features, skills and profiencies)

[sblock=Duskblade Changes]Traded Medium and Heavy Armor Proficiency and Shield Proficiency for Dodge and Mobility feats.

Traded Proficiency with all Martial weapons for bonus feat (Improved Trip).

Traded class skills Craft, Decipher Script, and all Knowledge except Arcana for Tumble as a class skill.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat

[sblock="Trinham Level up to Level 2"]*Class:* Battle Sorcerer (2)
*BAB:* +1
*HP:* 11 = 9 + Level 2 Hit Points (1d8=1) + 1
*Grapple:* +2
*Will:*                      3    +0    +0    +3
*Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical*
Crossbow, Light           +3     1d8        19-20/x2 80'
Dagger                    +2     1d4+1      19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown)           +3     1d4        19-20/x2 10'
Longsword                 +2     1d8+1      19-20/x2
*Skills:* Concentrate +1, Intimidate +1, Knowledge (Arcana) +2, Spellcraft +1



		Code:
	

[B]New Spells:[/B]

Sorcerer Level 0 Spells
- Ghost Sound

[B]Level:		 0   1   2   3   4   5   6   7   8   9[/B]
[B]Spells Per Day:[/B]	 5   4   -   -   -   -   -   -   -   -


Mogins
HP: 5
Will: +3 +1 0 +4[/sblock][sblock=Trinham Level up to Level 3]*Class:* Battle Sorcerer(3)
*BAB:* +2
*HP:* 13 = 9 + Level 2 Hit Points (1d8=1) + 1 + Level 3 Hit Points (1d8+1=2)
*Grapple:* +3
*Fort:* 1    +1    +0    +2
*Ref:*  1    +2    +0    +3
Crossbow, Light +4     1d8        19-20/x2 80'
Dagger          +3     1d4+1      19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +4     1d4        19-20/x2 10'
Longsword       +3     1d8+1      19-20/x2

*New Feat:* Skill Focus (Spellcraft)

*Skill Points:* 30       *Max Ranks:* 6/3
Concentration 6    +1    +0    +7
Concentration (Cast defensively)6    +1    +4    +11
Intimidate 6    +4    +0    +10
Knowledge (Arcana) 4    +0    +0    +4
Spellcraft 6    +0    +3    +9



		Code:
	

[B]New Spells:[/B]

Sorcerer Level 1 Spells
- Sleep

[B]Level:		 0   1   2   3   4   5   6   7   8   9[/B]
[B]Spells Per Day:[/B]	 5   5   -   -   -   -   -   -   -   -


Mogins
*Int:* 07 -2
HP: 6
*Ref:* 2    +2    +0    +4



		Code:
	

[B]                    Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0     +2    +2    +2    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 16              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14


*New Special Ability:*
- Deliver touch spells

HM. Mogins' update was wrong. Also, I seemed to have the Ref Saving Throw were wrong in the Character Sheet.[/sblock][sblock=Trinham Level up to Level 4]*Class:* Battle Sorcerer(4)
*Con:* 14 (+2) = 13 (05p) + 1 (for 4th lvl)
*BAB:* +3
*HP:* 20 = 9 + Level 2 Hit Points (1d8=1) + 1 + Level 3 Hit Points (1d8+1=2) +3 (for 4 lvl Con Increase) + Level 4 Hit Points (1d8+2=4) [/url] 
*Grapple:* +4
*Fort:* 1    +2    +0    +3
*Ref:*  4    +2    +0    +4
Crossbow, Light +5     1d8        19-20/x2 80'
Dagger          +4     1d4+1      19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5     1d4        19-20/x2 10'
Longsword       +4     1d8+1      19-20/x2

*Skill Points:* 35       *Max Ranks:* 7/3.5
Concentration 7    +2    +0    +9
Concentration (Cast defensively)7    +2    +4    +13
Intimidate 7    +4    +0    +11
Knowledge (Arcana) 6    +0    +0    +6
Spellcraft 7    +0    +5    +12



		Code:
	

[B]New Spells:[/B]

Sorcerer Level 0 Spells
- Detect Magic

Sorcerer Level 0 Spells
- Protection from Arrows

[B]Level:		 0   1   2   3   4   5   6   7   8   9[/B]
[B]Spells Per Day:[/B]	 5   6   3   -   -   -   -   -   -   -


*Mogins*
*HP:* 10
*Will:{/b] 4    +1    +0    +5
[/sblock][sblock=Trinham Level up to Level 5]Class: Battle Sorcerer(5)
Level: 5
XP: 10000
HP: 23 = 9 + Level 2 Hit Points (1d8=1) + 1 + Level 3 Hit Points (1d8+1=2) +3 (for 4 lvl Con Increase) + Level 4 Hit Points (1d8+2=4) + Level 5 Hit Points (1d8+2=3)

Skill Points: 40       Max Ranks: 8/4
Concentration              8    +2    +0    +10
- Cast defensively         8    +2    +4    +14
Intimidate                 8    +4    +0    +12
Knowledge (Arcana)         8    +0    +0    +8
Spellcraft                 8    +0    +5    +13



		Code:
	

[B]New Spells:[/B]

Sorcerer Level 1 Spells
- Grease

[B]Level:         0   1   2   3   4   5   6   7   8   9[/B]
[B]Spells Per Day:[/B]     5   6   4   -   -   -   -   -   -   -


Mogins
HP: ??
natural Armor Adj: +3
Int: 8
Special: Speak with Master

[sblock=HM]In line with your PM, I suggest putting Master/Familiar speech in 



Spoiler



spoiler blocks


[/sblock]
[/sblock][sblock=Trinham Level up to Level 6]Class: Battle Sorcerer(6)
Level: 6
XP: 15000
BAB: +4
HP: 30 = 9 + Level 2 Hit Points (1d8=1) + 1 + Level 3 Hit Points (1d8+1=2) +3 (for 4 lvl Con Increase) + Level 4 Hit Points (1d8+2=4)+ Level 5 Hit Points (1d8+2=3) + Level 6 Hit Points (1d8+2=7)

Grapple: +5
Fort:                      2    +2    +0    +4
Ref:                       2    +2    +0    +4
Will:                      5    +0    +0    +5
Crossbow, Light           +6     1d8        19-20/x2 80'
Dagger                    +5     1d4+1      19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown)           +6     1d4        19-20/x2 10'
Longsword                 +5     1d8+1      19-20/x2

New Feat: Mind Over Body

Skill Points: 45       Max Ranks: 9/4.5
Concentration              9    +2    +0    +11
Concentration (Cast defensively)9    +2    +4    +15
Hide                       3    +2    +2    +7
Knowledge (Arcana)         9    +0    +0    +9
Spellcraft                 9    +0    +5    +14



		Code:
	

[B]New Spells:[/B]

Sorcerer Level 0 Spells
- Replace [i]Daze[/i] with [i]Prestidigitation[/i]
- New spell [i]Acid Splash[/i]

Sorcerer Level 3 Spells
- [i]Fireball[/i]

[B]Level:              0   1   2   3   4   5   6   7   8   9[/B]
[b]Known Spells:[/b]       6   3   1   1
[B]Spells Per Day:[/B]     5   6   5   3   -   -   -   -   -   -


Mogins
Int: 8*
HP: 15
Will: 5    +1    +0    +6

* Int should have been increased at Level 5
[/sblock][sblock=Trinham Level up to Level 7]Class: Battle Sorcerer(7)
Level: 7
XP: 21000
BAB: +5
HP: 36 = 9 + Level 2 Hit Points (1d8=1) + 1 + Level 3 Hit Points (1d8+1=2) +3 (for 4 lvl Con Increase) + Level 4 Hit Points (1d8+2=4)+ Level 5 Hit Points (1d8+2=3) + Level 6 Hit Points (1d8+2=7) + Level 7 Hit Points (1d8+2=6)

Grapple: +6

Crossbow, Light           +7     1d8        19-20/x2 80'
Longsword +1, Dragonbane  +7     1d8+2      19-20/x2
Masterwork Dagger         +7     1d4+1      19-20/x2
Masterwork Dagger (Thrown)+8     1d4        19-20/x2 10'

Skill Points: 50       Max Ranks: 10/5
Concentration              10   +2    +0    +12
Concentration (Cast defensively)10   +2    +4    +16
Diplomacy                  1    +4    +0    +5
Knowledge (Arcana)         10   +0    +0    +10
Spellcraft                 10   +0    +5    +15

Longsword +1, Dragonbane                 -      4lbs
Ring of Sustenance/ with Pearl of Power  -      0lbs



		Code:
	

[B]New Spells:[/B]

Sorcerer Level 1 Spells
- New spell [i]Feather Fall[/i]

Sorcerer Level 2 Spells
- New spell [i]Gliterdust[/i]

[B]Level:         0   1   2   3   4   5   6   7   8   9[/B]
[b]Known Spells:[/b]       6   4   2   1
[B]Spells Per Day:[/B]     5   6   6   4   -   -   -   -   -   -


Mogins
Int: 9
BAB: +5 
HP: 18
AC: 19
New Ability: Speak with Animals of Its Kind (Feline)

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Claw                      +7     1
Bite                      +7     1
[/sblock][sblock=Reavers' Equipment]Armor:              10    +3    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    15
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 13

Crossbow Masterwork Bolts +7     1d8        19-20/x2 80'
Masterwork Dagger         +6     1d4+1      19-20/x2
Masterwork Dagger (Thrown)+7     1d4        19-20/x2 10'
Magic Longsword           +5+?   1d8+1+?    19-20/x2

Equipment - Removed


		Code:
	

- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    2lbs
- Torch                                  1cp    2lbs
- Bolts, Crossbow (10)                   1gp    1lbs
- Dagger                                 2gp    1lbs
- Leather Armour                         10gp   15lbs
- Longsword                              15gp   4lbs


Equipment - Added


		Code:
	

Masterwork Bolts (Crossbow/10)                  1lbs
Masterwork Dagger                               1lbs
Masterwork Studded Leather                      20lbs
Magic Longsword (Properties unknown)            15lbs

[/sblock][sblock=Trinham Reboot]HP: 43 = 9 + Level 2 Hit Points (1d8=1) + 1 + Level 3 Hit Points (1d8+1=2) +3 (for 4 lvl Con Increase) + Level 4 Hit Points (1d8+2=4)+ Level 5 Hit Points (1d8+2=3) + Level 6 Hit Points (1d8+2=7) + Level 7 Hit Points (1d8+2=6) +7 (for Toughness Feat)

Remove Feat: Mind Over Body
New Feat: Toughness (Pathfinder)[/sblock]*


----------



## Sphyh

[sblock=Onesimus]
Onesimus
Male Human Fighter 2
Lawful Good
Representing Sphyh
XP: 2015

Strength 17(+3)
Dexterity 12(+1)
Constitution 16(+3)
Intelligence 12(+1)
Wisdom 10(+0)
Charisma 10(+0)

Size: Medium
Height: 6' 0"
Weight: 195 lb
Skin: Light
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Dark Brown; Straight; Light Beard

Total Hit Points: 23
Speed: 20 feet [armor] 
Armor Class: 18(19) = 10 +4 [scale] +1 [buckler] +1 [dexterity] +1 [natural] + 1 [dodge (applicable to one enemy)] + 1 [1/2BAB bonus]
Touch AC: 12
Flat-footed: 15

Initiative modifier:+1= +1 [dexterity] 
Fortitude save:+6= 3 [base] +3 [constitution] 
Reflex save:+1= 0 [base] +1 [dexterity] 
Will save:+0= 0 [base] 

Attack (handheld):+5= 2 [base] +3 [strength] 
Attack (unarmed):+5= 2 [base] +3 [strength] 
Attack (missile):+3= 2 [base] +1 [dexterity] 
Grapple check:+5= 2 [base] +3 [strength] 

Light load: 86 lb. or less
Medium load: 87-173 lb.
Heavy load: 174-260 lb.
Lift over head: 260 lb.
Lift off ground: 520 lb.
Push or drag: 1300 lb.

Languages: Common, High Speech

ATTACKS:
Greatsword [2d6, crit 19-20/x2, 8 lb., two-handed, slashing]
+2 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 1 (Weapon Focus) – 1 (buckler) = +5 
2d6 + 4 (STR x 1.5)

Spear [1d8, crit x3, 6lb., two-handed, piercing]
+2 (BAB) + 3 (STR) - 1 (buckler) = +4 (melee)/ 1d8 + 4 (STR x 1.5)
+2 (BAB) + 1 (DEX) - 1 (buckler) = +2 (ranged)/ 1d8 + 3 (STR)

ARMOR:
Scale Mail [medium; +4 AC; max dex +3; check penalty -4; 30 lb.] 
Buckler [+1 AC; check penalty -1; hardness 10; hp 5; 5 lb.] 
Total Modifier = -5

Magic Items:
Amulet of Natural Armor +1

Feats:
Power Attack
Cleave
Weapon Focus: Greatsword
Alertness (+2/+2 Listen/Spot)
Dodge 


Skills – class skills in red
(Total Modifier = Ability + Ranks + Misc) 
Appraise.............. - Int  1 = 1
Balance............... - Dex* -4 = 1+0-5
Bluff................. - Cha  0 = 0
Climb................. - Str* 2 = 3+4-5
Concentration......... - Con  3 = 3
Craft_1............... - Int  1 = 1
Diplomacy............. - Cha  0 = 0
Disguise.............. - Cha  0 = 0
Escape Artist......... - Dex* -4 = 1+0-5
Forgery............... - Int  1 = 1
Gather Info........... - Cha  0 = 0
Handle Animal(^)...... - Cha  0 = 0
Heal.................. - Wis  0 = 0
Hide.................. - Dex* -4 = 1+0-5
Intimidate............ - Cha  5 = 0+5
Jump.................. - Str* 2 = 3+4-5 [speed 20]
Listen................ - Wis  2 = 0+0+2
Move Silently......... - Dex* -4 = 1+0-5
Prof: Blacksmith(^)... - Wis  5 = 0+5 
Ride.................. - Dex  1 = 1
Search................ - Int  1 = 1
Sense Motive.......... - Wis  0 = 0
Spot.................. - Wis  2 = 0+2
Survival.............. - Wis  2 = 0+2
Swim.................. - Str* -2 = 3+5-10
Use Rope.............. - Dex  1 = 1
* = check penalty for wearing armor
(^) – denotes skill trade to class

Equipment:
49 lb - Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)
2 lb - Backpack
5 lb - Bedroll
0 lb - Flint and steel
2 lb - Hammer
1 lb - Lamp (common)
1 lb - Oil flasks x1
2 lb - Rations (1 day) x2
10 lb - Rope (50', hempen) x1
1 lb - Torches x1
4 lb - Waterskins x1
1 lb - Whetstone
0 lb - Amulet
_____
78 lb Total

Gp – 27
Sp – 1
Cp – 7

Background:

A recount of things past…

I am a slave, born a slave. A slave of a noble from Pesh named Gomar. Gomar is a somewhat pompous but wise man. Growing up in a small community of slaves on the estate of the nobleman we were treated well enough. Gomar provided a place to live and basic education for the children until they were old enough to work. He said an educated and happy slave produced better work. He allowed the slaves to work under their fathers. My father, Trayson, a blacksmith taught me the trade from the age of 13. Being a blacksmith was all I knew. Seven years later and all I have to my name are two reputations – The Blacksmith and the Defender of the weak. From an early age my Father instilled in me a keen since of morality, not religion, but a respect for my fellow man. That it was necessary to defend the weak above all else and in return somewhere down the line the favor would be returned. I found myself in the fighter’s circle on others behalf’s more than once. I learned my fair share of hand-to-hand combat and sword play (with wooden swords of course). 
     I am now 20 years old and the Great King is calling upon us all to serve. I’m a slave. I’m unknown and ultimately I follow Gomar’s law, for he has the whip and the Great King doesn’t know I exist – why should I fear him? Because the Great King demands so many soldiers from each estate Gomar has proposed to me a proposition. Because he is to advanced in age to fight and his son to weak to wield a sword he will offer me my freedom in return for fighting in his stead. I will earn my freedom if I survive this war. I will not die a slave.

intended prestige class 
http://www.dandwiki.com/wiki/Soldier_%283.5e_Prestige_Class%29#Playing_a_Soldier
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah

[sblock=Claude level 2]
Class: Paladin 2
BAB: +2
Hp: 19 (1d10+2=7)
Grapple: +1
Fort Save: +3
Will save: +2
Ref save: +2
Skills: Diplomacy +1, Knowledge(nobility) +1, Knowledge(religion) +1, Ride +1, Sense Motive +1
Class Abilities: Divine Grace, Lay on Hands
[/sblock]

[sblock= Claude level 3]
Class: Paladin 3
BAB: +3
Hp: 29 (1d10+2=10)
Grapple: +2
Fort Save: +4
Will save: +3
Ref save: +3
Skills: Diplomacy +6, Knowledge(nobility) +6, Knowledge(religion) +6, Ride +6, Sense Motive +6
Class Abilities: Aura of Courage, Divine Health
Feat: Mounted Combat
[/sblock]

[sblock=Rebalanced paladin]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/972190/Rebalanced%20Compendium.pdf
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter

[sblock=Jareth Level 2 Changes]
Jareth Level-up

HP (d8+2): +10
BAB increases to +2.
Fort and Will saves increase to +3.
Gain one more 0-level spell per day (total 4/day) and one more 1st-level spell per day (total 4/day). Learn new 1st-level spell (Burning Hands).
Gain bonus feat Combat Casting. Swap Combat Casting for Combat Reflexes.
Gain 8 skill points (2 base +2 House Rule +3 INT +1 Human): Concentration +1 (total 7), Sense Motive +1 (total 5), Ride +1 (total 6), Swim +2 (total 6) Knowledge: Arcana +1 (total 8), Spell craft +1 (total 10), Tumble +1 (total 6). Skill increases grant a +2 on Spellcraft checks and a +2 bonus on Jump checks due to synergies (Know: Arcana and Tumble, respectively).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Jareth Level 3 Changes]
Jareth Level-up

HP (d8+2): +5.
BAB increases to +3.
Reflex save increases to +1.
Gain one more 0-level spell per day (total 5/day) and one more 1st-level spell per day (total 5/day). Learn new 1st-level spell (True Strike).
Gain Arcane Channeling class feature (see main character post).
Gain Knock-Down feat.
Gain 8 skill points (2 base +2 house rule +3 INT +1 Human): Concentration +1 (total 8), Knowledge (arcane) +1 (total 9), Spellcraft +1 (total 13), Tumble +1 (total 7), Ride +1 (total 7), Sense Motive +1 (total 6), Jump +2 (total 8). Gain synergy bonus from Jump on Tumble checks, raising Tumble to 9.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Jareth Level 4 Changes]
Jareth Level-up

Attribute Increase: +1 to STR.
HP (d8+2): +4
BAB increases to +4 (increasing AC by 1, due to HR).
Fort and Will saves increase to +4.
Gain one more 0-level spell per day (total 6/day) and one more 1st-level spell per day (total 6/day). Learn new 1st-level spell (Ray of Enfeeblement).
Gain Armored Mage (Medium) class feature, trade for Spring Attack as bonus feat.
Gain 8 skill points (2 base +2 house rule +3 INT +1 human): Climb +2 (total 7), Concentration +1 (total 9), Knowledge (arcane) +1 (total 10), Ride +1 (total 7), Sense Motive +1 (total 7), Spellcraft +1 (total 14), Tumble +1 (total 10)
[/sblock]

A change of heart?

[sblock=Jareth Level 5 Changes]
Jareth Level-up.

HP increase in attached die roll (d8+2). +5 HP
BAB increases to +5.
Learn 1 2nd-level spell (Scorching Ray) and gain 2 base 2nd-level spell slots, with extra 1 slot for high INT.
Gain Quick Cast 1/day class feature (cast any spell known as a Swift action).
Gain 8 skill points (2 base +2 house rule +3 INT +1 human): Concentration +1 (total 10), Knowledge (arcana) +1 (total 11), Ride +3 (total 10) Sense Motive +1 (total 8), Spellcraft +1 (total 15), Tumble +1 (total 11).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Jareth Level 6 Changes]
Jareth Level-up.

HP increase in attached die roll (d8+2). +5 HP
BAB increases to +6/+1. AC bonus increases to +3, according to HR.
Saves increase by +1 each (to +5 Fort, +2 Ref, +5 Will). 
Learn 1 2nd-level spell (undecided) and gain 1 extra 1st-level and 1 extra 2nd-level spell slot.
Gain Spell Power +2, trade for Sidestep Charge feat.
Gain Power Attack as 6th-level feat.
Gain 8 skill points (2 base +2 house rule +3 INT +1 human): Climb +2 (total 9), Concentration +1 (total 11), Knowledge (arcana) +1 (total 12), Ride +1 (total 11), Sense Motive +1 (total 9), Spellcraft +1 (total 16), Tumble +1 (total 12)
[/sblock]

A change of status

[sblock=Jareth Level 7 Changes]
HP increase in attached die roll. (d8+2). 3
BAB increases to +7/+2.
Learn 1 spell (of 2nd-level, Bull’s Strength) and gain 2 extra 2nd-level spell slots.
Gain Armored Mage (Medium), trade for Iron Will feat.
Gain 8 skill points (2 base +2 house rule +3 INT +1 human): Concentration +1 (total 12), Jump +1 (total 11), Knowledge (arcana) +1 (total 13), Ride +1 (total 12), Sense Motive +1 (total 10), Spellcraft +1 (total 17), Swim +1 (total +9), Tumble +1 (total 14)
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend

..


----------



## Sphyh

[sblock= Onesimus lvl 2]
Fighter 2
BAB +2
Fort Save +3
HP 1d10+3=10
+1 Rank to intimidate, swim, blacksmith
Bonus feat = Dodge

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

*NPCs of Harkon Manor*

[sblock=Vance Valorn]
The young dashing hero of Harkon Manor, Vance is tall and strong, bold and daring. He keeps his long brown hair tied in a warriors que and wears his dark brown beard cut short and thin. Bright blue eyes and a winning grin added to all this make the charming knight a natural leader. He is normally encountered in full armor and a white and green tabard with the Valorn family symbol on the chest. When encountered unarmored he wears simple clothes but of rich fabric and cut. (pictured below)[/sblock]

[sblock=Brend Servant of Devolin]
Brend is Vance Valorn's tutor and a holden of House Valorn. With shots of gray in is black hair and beard the warrior priest is starting to show signs of his age. Though when his strength and faith are needed on the battlefield he has never failed. Loyal, courageous, and virtous are a few words people hear to describe Brend. With dark eyes and a fatherly experssion on his face Brend is the wise council to help keep the adventuring seeking Vance in check. When not adventuring with Vance, and wearing heavy plate and mail, Brend wears a simple monks robe of brown wool.(pictured below)[/sblock]

[sblock=Vir Valorn]
Lord of Harkon Manor, Vir looks older than his years suggest. It is said that since taking over the lordship from his father Vir has aged five years for every one year that has pasted. He is quiet and reserved not known to outburst and he always listens to both sides of an issue before passing judgement. Walking with a cane and always wearing a heavy bearskin robe Vir is accompanied by a bodyguard and nurse at all times.(pictured with sister)[/sblock]

[sblock=Rizella Valorn]
Sister to Vir and Vance, Rizella has recently gone into a quiet disppear. She doesn't move from the chair that she sits in she hardly eats and sleeps in fits. The reason behind her dispear is that her son Tharivol has been takin to the elven forest to be held for the crimes of his father. The beautiful stick figure of a noble woman has very long dark hair and hazel eyes that are always sad as she sits by the window looking out across the waters towards the elven lands.(pictured with brother)[/sblock]

[sblock=Skazul]
An old friend (and possiblily an adventuring companion) of Harkon Valorn, Skazul is now the chief historian and local wizard. He spends all his time in the library where he eats, sleeps, and studies. He is prone to forgetfulness with outburst of clear thought but mainly he talks only to himself or to his raven familiar Chester. Always wearing his old robes, which are worn and wrinkled, the older man seems immune to the weather either hot or cold. His thin hair is grey and combed over his bald head. His beard is chalk white and crows feet surround his brown eyes. He walks with a slight hunch and nearly always has a book in hand or close by.(pictured)[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob

*Pious PC*

[sblock=Pious, Fighter Lv.1]



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Pious
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 1
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] M
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Cambi

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 13 (1d10+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/0
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1 (05p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] n/a
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex   DB   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +0    +0    +0    +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +3          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +0          +0
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +2          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Halberd               +4     1d10+4      20/x3
Short Bow             +1     1d6      20/x3    60'


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Fanic,

[B]Feats:[/B]
Improved Trip (*Bonus Feat)
Combat Expertise  (*Level 1 Feat)
Power Attack (*Human Feat)
Animal Affinity  (*Campaign Feat)

[B]Class Features:[/B]
-

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Ride*                       4    +0    +2    +6
Handle*                     4    +0    +2    +6
Craft* (carpenter)          4    +1          +5
Jump*                       4    +3    -2    +5
Swim*                       4    +3    -4    +3
Climb*                      4    +3    -2    +5

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Chainshirt              100gp   25lb
Halberd                  10gp   12lb
Short Bow                30gp    2lb
Backpack                  2gp    2lb
Bedroll                   1sp    5lb
Waterskin                 1gp    4lb
Beltpouch                 1gp    0lb
x20 Arrows                1gp    3lb
Travelers clothes


[B]Total Weight:[/B]53lb      [B]Money:[/B] 4gp 9sp 0cp (Craft Check Included)

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               76   153   230   230   460

[B]Age:[/B] 27
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 190lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] brown
[B]Hair:[/B] brown
[B]Skin:[/B] white


*Background:* Pious.  The son of a carpenter, Pious was born very poor and had few opportunities as a child.  When he was 10 years old his father gave him as a scribe to a local monastery in the hopes of a better, and more faithful, future for his son.  In the monastery Pious learned to read and write as well as continuing his education into woodworking and began the care of horses, chickens, and dogs.  Earning his keep from a young age and learning a boy's fondness for laboring animals as well.  At the elder age of twenty one, the lifestyle of the monastery no longer held any magic for the young man and he left to join up with a passing Mercenary Legion.  Aiming to test his mettle and make his fortune in the world.  Far from the judgmental eyes of his robe-clad masters.  However the violent and petty realities of such a bitter lifestyle did not sit well with the young man of the faithful upbringing.  And at the small age of 27 years old, the warrior male looks for more honest opportunities to test his blade, and his luck, elsewhere.[/sblock]

*Appearance:*


----------



## Gondsman

[sblock=Level Stuff for L2]After attaining L2 the half and half thing stops and the new truth is L1 clr, L2 wiz so:

L1 clr starting HP d8+2(+3 tough)=13
Saves F/W +2
BAB +0
spells  0/1:  3,1(+1 wis)+1(dom)

L2 wiz gain HP d4+2=6 + 13 = 19
Saves W +2
BAB+0
Skills (8) +1 Con, DeSc, Know(a,h,tp,r), prof, spellcraft
spellls  0/1:  3,1(+1 int)+1(spec)


new spells 
   L0
    Detect Poison, Dancing Lights, Flare, Light, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Arcane Mark
   L1
    Lesser Orb of Cold (Complete Arcane p116), Shocking Grasp, Tenser's floating disk
[/sblock]


[sblock=Lurik, Clr/Wiz Lv.2(1/1)]
*Appearance/Description:* Lurik.  You can tell right away that this guy doesn’t go out of his way to be friendly.  Tall and thin, Lurik has a semi regal and unstoppable look to him, at least in that “Haughtier that thou” sort of way, with shoulder length hair, sideburns and a goatee, neatly trimmed and maintained.  Mostly traveling in Scholar's/Spellcaster's robes in an assortment of dark blue hues he stays typically bareheaded but dons a wide brimmed hat of similar hue in rain or bright sun.  For the most part Lurik views the world with a calm disinterest, except when there is something to learn or study that gains his interest, and he keeps his communications with companions to a minimum (maximum efficiency) but somehow manages to do so without appearing to overly lift himself above others.  While Lurik does see himself as better than everyone he meets he has no desire nor need for anyone else to agree with him on that point.

 Largely self trained in matters arcane, martial, and spiritual, Lurik approaches all facets of his life as art forms. He begins each day with a meditative routine similar to Yoga and Tai Chi in which he practices his meager martial training, prays, and studies his spells. His skills as an archer are reminiscent of Zen archery, facing perpendicular to his target and drawing the bow with a sideways motion. The archery step is the final part of his meditation, wherein he draws the bow several times a fires mental arrows, perceiving perfection to allow for such in battle. After this he uses Prestidigitation to wash up. While his approach to his studies carries a strong Lawful scent, his views in the world are solidly neutral, going with whatever benefits him most.



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Lurik
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric 1 / Wizard 1
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] M
[B]Age:[/B] 24
[B]Height:[/B] 5’11”
[B]Weight:[/B] 165lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Piercing Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Light Tan
[B]Alignment:[/B] N (with a bit of a Lawful streak)
[B]Deity: [/B]the fabric of the universe 

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 2           [B]XP:[/B] 1370
[B]Dex:[/B] 13 +1 (5p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +0            [B]HP:[/B] 19 ([COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]1d8+2[/COLOR]+[COLOR=Lime]1d4+2[/COLOR]+[COLOR=Yellow]3[/COLOR])
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +0        [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/0
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30          [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1          [B] Spell Save:[/B] 13+Lvl
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] 0             [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

          [B]Base+Armor+Shld+Dex+DB+Nat+Misc=[COLOR=Lime]Total[/COLOR][/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]     10    +0   +0  +1  +0 +0  +0  =  [COLOR=Lime]11[/COLOR]
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]     2     +2           +4
[B]Ref:[/B]      0     +1     +2*   +3
[B]Will:[/B]     4     +3           +7
*familiar

[B]Weapon          Attack     Damage     Critical    Range[/B]
Longbow           +1(+2)*    1d8        x3        100ft       
Dagger            +0         1d4       19/x2
Dagger(thrown)    +1(+2)*    1d4       19/x2      10ft
   *+1 within 30ft (PBS)
  
[B]Languages:[/B] Common, High Elven, Elven, Draconic.

[B]Feats:[/B]
  Precise shot - [I]racial bonus[/I]
  Point Blank Shot - [I]level 1
  [COLOR=Black]Practiced Spellcaster (Cleric) - level 3[/COLOR]
[/I] 
  Magical Aptitude - [I]homebrew bonus[/I]
  (Toughness) - [I]homebrew exchange[/I]
  (Martial Weapon Prof (Longbow/composite)) - [I]homebrew exchange[/I]
  (Armored Mage Light) - [I]homebrew exchange[/I]
  (Dodge) - [I]homebrew exchange[/I]
  

[B]Class Features:[/B]
Cleric Aura (none)
Spontaneous Casting (healing)
Scribe Scroll


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                     Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
  Appraise                        +3    +0    +3
  Balance                         +1    +0    +1
  Bluff                           +0    +0    +0
  Climb                           +0    +0    +0
  Concentration*^            5    +2    +2    +9
  Decipher Script^           3    +3    +0    +6
  Diplomacy                       +0    +0    +0
  Disguise                        +0    +0    +0
  Escape Artist                   +1    +0    +1
  Gather Info                     +0    +0    +0
  Forgery                         +0    +0    +0
  Heal*                      2    +3    +0    +5
  Hide                            +1    +0    +1
  Intimidate                      +0    +0    +0
  Jump                            +0    +0    +0
  Know (arcana) *^           5    +3    +0    +8
  Know (history) *^          5    +3    +0    +8
  Know (the planes) *^       5    +3    +0    +8
  Know (religion) *^         5    +3    +0    +8
  Listen                          +3    +0    +3
  Move Silently                   +1    +0    +1
  Perform                         +0    +0    +0
  Profession (scribe)*^      5    +3    +0    +8
  Ride                            +1    +0    +1
  Search                          +3    +0    +3
  Sense Motive                    +3    +0    +3
  Spot                            +3    +0    +3
  Survival                        +3    +0    +3
  Swim                            +0    +0    +0
  Spellcraft*^               5    +3    +4    +12
  Tumble                          +1    +0    +1
  Use Rope                        +1    +0    +1
   
  *Cleric
  ^Wizard
   
  
[B]Equipment:             Cost   Weight[/B]
  Longbow              75gp    3lb
  Arrows(20)            1gp    3lb
  Dagger                2gp    1lb
  Spellbook            15gp    3lb
  Spell Comp pouch      5gp    2lb
  Holy Symbol (w)       5gp    --
  Backpack              2gp    2lb
  Bedroll               1sp    5lb
  Waterskin             1gp    4lb
  Beltpouch             1gp   .5lb
  Ink (1oz vial)        8gp    --
  Inkpen                1sp    --
  Scrollcase            1gp    .5lb
  Parchment(20sh)       4g    .5lb
  Whetstone             2cp    1lb
  Modified Scholars outfit
      [I]Robe with belt, wide-brimmed hat, boots and cloak[/I]


  
[B]Total Weight: [/B]25.5lb      
  [B]Money:[/B] 13gp 7sp 8cp (125+9([URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2513118/"]prof check[/URL]) start)  


               [B]Lgt    Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]     33    66    100   100   200
 
 
[B]SPELLS:[/B]

Condensed spells per day
[COLOR=LemonChiffon]Cleric-
[/COLOR] [COLOR=LemonChiffon]0lvl: 3 1st lvl: 3
[/COLOR] [COLOR=LemonChiffon]Wizard-
[/COLOR] [COLOR=LemonChiffon]0lvl: 3 1st lvl: 3[/COLOR]

  
[B]CLERIC[/B]
  [B]Domains:[/B] Spell, Healing
  [B]Domain Powers: [/B]
      [COLOR=Black] [COLOR=White]Spell -- +2 Concentration / Spellcraft  (FRCS pg64)
       Healing – You cast healing spells at +1 caster level[/COLOR][/COLOR]
  Spells/Day: 
  0/  1  /  2  /  3  /  4  /  5  /  6  /  7  /  8  /  9
  3/ 2+1

[COLOR=White]  Turning Check: 1d20+0
  Turning Damage: 2d6+[/COLOR]1
  Turns/day: 3
   
  [B]WIZARD[/B]
  [B]Specialist Evoker (give up enchantment/necromancy)[/B]
  [B]Spells Known[/B]: 0=16  1=6
   L0
    Resistance
    Acid Splash
    Detect magic
    Read Magic
    Ray of Frost
    Message
    Open Close
    Prestidigitation
    Detect Poison
    Dancing Lights
    Flare
    Light
    Ghost Sound
    Mage Hand
    Mending
    Arcane Mark
   L1
    Burning Hands
    Mage Armor
    Magic Missile
    Lesser Orb of Cold (Complete Arcane p116)
    Shocking Grasp
    Tenser's floating disk
    
   
  [B]Spell Books[/B]:
   
  Spells/Day:
   0/  1  /  2  /  3  /  4  /  5  /  6  /  7  /  8  /  9 
   3/ 2+1
   
  Caster Save DC 13 = 3 + Spell Lvl + Bonuses
[COLOR=White]
[/COLOR]

[sblock=Background]*Background:* 
   Bearing the blood of nobility is as often a curse in this world as a blessing.  To be a son and not firstborn is to achieve by birth a life of privilege without power other that the meager ability to take some measure of precedence to the lowborn parents.  Even worse than the second or third son of a line, one could find themselves the last son of a second son in a family that breeds like peasants.  Sixth son of the brother to the Lord, with no fewer than four cousins in line before him Lurik found himself at birth to be tenth in line of succession to any real power.  Fortunately though, his father had done well in his young life, earning a high rank in the military and a sizable fortune through adventure and an impressive tournament record, wealth put to good use raising some of the finest horses to be found.  Despite the large family, Lurik lived with his sisters and brothers in nearly the circumstance they’d have seen as children of the Lord, and with his elder brothers fulfilling the roles of Firstborn (rights to his father’s inheritance) and Soldier, it was more than acceptable for him to seek his own fortune.

  Never really “one of the boys” in terms of desires to romp about, fight, and compete, Lurik was a child of high intelligence who was also quick to pick up on the wiser words of the world.  While maintaining a healthy vision of his physical form, enough so as to perform well within the average in the games of his peers, Lurik found his own joys in learning, the gaining of new insight, and vicarious living through the penned epics of adventurers long past.  No other child could have asked more people to read to him, an irritant that lead his parents to hire a tutor for him at a very young age.  Lurik picked up reading like a toddler picks up stick, and before long was writing as well and his tutors fought hard to keep up with his fast paced learning.  It was in learning to write that Lurik discovered that his memory wasn’t just excellent, but when he wrote something down, his memory was perfect.  This insight led the young man child to write everything he could on anything he could get his hands on; practice that enabled him to make a cute copper scribing for his father and citizens of the local area, and gave him a whole new realm of new possibilities.

  More than anything else, Lurik was fascinated by the mystical powers that seemed to hold together the universe.  Trading his services for training, this fascination was fueled by studying at the feet of local priests and wizards alike.  His services were especially useful to these groups as he could reproduce from memory spells and scripture after making only a single copy from the original source.  In his research, Lurik came upon what he determined to be the Universal Constant, the thread of power behind all life and magic.  His discovery remains a deeply held secret, despite him trying to share it with every caster he could tell, all of whom were so deeply bogged down in their own faiths or magical understandings as to deny his discovery as the ravings of a young lunatic.  However, to Lurik the power and truth were undeniable allowing Lurik to cast spells arcane and divine from a single pure source.  Lacking a deity defined holy symbol, Lurik uses a blank polished circle about 4" in diameter to represent the all-encompassing and undefinable nature of his Universal Constant.  When he eventually obtains a silver holy symbol this will essentially be a round mirror.  As part of his beliefs, Lurik views undead and any form of necromantic manipulation of life energies (he does not consider divine healing to fit this category) to be an affront to the Universe.  Lurik refers to his deity using a variety of names including: The Universe, The Constant, The Fabric, and The Unifier.

  Somewhat secondary to his mystical studies, Lurik maintained a well regimented study of the martial arts, which for Lurik truly are an art rather than a tool or a weapon.  Through research and a fair amount of training purchased by gold or service, Lurik created a daily meditation and exercise routine modeled after the sword dances, routines, and meditations of monks, clerics, fighters, and anyone else who had a patterned approach to their study of combat and physical excellence.  Not blessed with great strength or dexterity, these exercises enhance more his mystical nature (involving his daily prayer for divine spells and memorization of arcane spells) than his martial, though they tough him up and give him the focus to make up for his lack of inherent ability in the field of archery.  I social circumstances, Lurik learned to tolerate and be tolerated.  Never the center of attention or even a big personality in groups, he participates without giving cause for dislike, maintaining a more or less professional reputation.

On the homefront, Lurik maintains a cordial relationship with his immediate and extended family members but really doesn't fit in terribly well with any of them.  His only significant relationships are with his mother Fay and eldest sister Teri who taught him much of what he knows of the healing arts.  His mother having met his father during his tournament years, when she provided healing services to him, and his sister being her primary prodigy.  Lurik has as yet had no serious relationship with a woman, largely too concerned with his studies to even take much interest in the opposite sex beyond medical research and the art of their form, however, in his early years of self wealth before he learned better control of his assets and body he did gain insight to that level of the human experience through purchased services.  From time to time he still indulges in such physical release but forms no attachments in what he views as a perfectly acceptable practice.

  Reaching adulthood, Lurik’s opportunity to increase in knowledge and arcane talent plateaued due to the limited resources in his home town and bidding his farewells to his family, he took to the road.  Carrying proof of his nobility, Lurik has moved from town to town, gaining access to lodging with noble kin and their libraries as he can, staying in inns and viewing other private libraries when he can't and plying his skills to pay is way through it all.  He’s heard the tales and cries of war coming into the land, and has been considering putting his talents to the test in support of the defense of his country for some time.  Now at Harkon manor, it seems the war has found him with an unusual and somewhat improbable group of adventurers in the service of the King.
  [/sblock]
XP Awards
Date - Amount - Reason
5-13-10 - 255 - History
5-15-10 - 110 - Rp
5-31-10 - 365 - Rp
6-16-10 - 155 - Rp
6-30-10 - 160 - Rp
7-15-10 - 40 - Rp
7-31-10 - 115 - Rp
8-15-10 - 170 - Rp

[/sblock]

[sblock=Familiar]


		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Cogs
[B]Race:[/B] Weasel (Black Footed Ferret)
[B]Size:[/B] Tiny
[B]Gender:[/B] M
[B]Alignment:[/B] N 
 

[B]Str:[/B] 3  -4            
[B]Dex:[/B] 15 +2            [B]BAB:[/B] +0            [B]HP:[/B] 9  (19/2)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0            [B]Grapple:[/B] -17       [B]Dmg Red:[/B]  0/0
[B]Int:[/B]  6 -2            [B]Speed:[/B] 20          Climb 20ft
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1            [B]Init:[/B] +1          
[B]Cha:[/B]  5 -3            [B]ACP:[/B] 0             

          [B]Base+Armor+Shld+Dex+DB+Nat+Misc=[COLOR=Lime]Total[/COLOR][/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]     10    +0   +0  +2  +0 +1  +2  =  [COLOR=Lime]15[/COLOR]
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]     2     +0           +2
[B]Ref:[/B]      2     +2           +4
[B]Will:[/B]     4     +1           +5

[B]Weapon          Attack     Damage     Critical[/B]
Bite             +4         1d3-4        x3          

  
[B]Languages:[/B] 

[B]Feats:[/B]
  Weapon Finesse
  

[B]Special Attack:[/B]
  Attach


 [B]Special:[/B]
  Alertness
  Improved Evasion
  Share Spells
  Empathic Link


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 5        Uses Master's Ranks When Better
[B]Skills                     Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
 Master Ranks
  Concentration *^           5    +0    +0    +5
  Decipher Script^           3    -2    +0    +1
  Heal*                      2    +1    +0    +2
  Know (arcana) *^           5    -2    +0    +3
  Know (history) *^          5    -2    +0    +3
  Know (the planes) *^       5    -2    +0    +3
  Know (religion) *^         5    -2    +0    +3
  Profession (scribe)*^      5    -2    +0    +3
  Spellcraft*^               5    -2    +0    +3

Animal Ranks
  Balance                    0    +2    +8    +10
  Climb                      0    +2    +8    +10   
  Hide                       1    +2    +8    +11
  Move Silently              4    +2    +2    +8
  Spot                       3    +1    +0    +3


  *Cleric
  ^Wizard

               [B]Lgt    Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]    7.5    15   22.5  22.5    45
Tiny Quadruped (x.75)

[/sblock]
[sblock=Homebrew]
Traded All Cleric armor proficiencies (light,medium,heavy,shields) for
   Light - Armored Mage (light)*
   Medium - Martial Weapon Prof (Longbow/composite)
   Heavy - Toughness
   Shields - Dodge*
      *at second level
[/sblock]
[sblock=Non-Core Write Outs]
*Orb of cold, Lesser*
Conjuration (Creation) [cold]
*Level*: Sor/Wiz 1
*Components*: V,S
*Casting *Time: 1 standard Action
*Range*: Close (25ft + 5ft/level)
*Effect*: One orb of cold
*Duration*: Instantaneous
*Saving throw*: None
*Spell Resistance*: No

An orb of Cold about 2 inches across shoots from your palm at its target, dealing 1d8 points of damage. You must succeed on a ranged touch attack to hit your target.  For every two caster levels beyond 1st, your orb deals additional 1d8 points of damage (max 5d8)


[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob

*Pious PC: Level Ups*

Reserved.


----------



## HolyMan

*Combatant stats*

*Villiager:*
medium humaniod (human)
Hit Dice: 1d4+3 (5 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 11 (+1 Dex), touch 11, flat-footed 10
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/+2
Attack: +2 melee (1d6+2 simple weapon)
Full Attack: +2 melee (1d6+2 simple weapon)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: none
Special Qualities: none
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +2 
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 10
Skills: Profession(any) +9, (second skill based off profession) 
Feats: Skill Focus (profession), Toughness
Environment: any
Organization: community 10-50
Challenge Rating: 1/4
Treasure: none
Alignment: any
Advancement: by class

*Men at Arms:*
medium humaniod (human)
Hit Dice: 1d8+5 (9 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 20 ft. (4 squares)
Armor Class: 17 (+4 scalemail, +2 heavy wooden shield, +1 Dex), touch 11, flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+3
Attack: +4 melee (1d8+2 martial weapon)
Full Attack: +4 melee (1d8+2 martial weapon)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: none
Special Qualities: none
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
Skills: Profession(guard) +3, Handle Animal +5, Intimidate +3 
Feats: Toughness, Weapon Focus (varies for each)
Environment: any
Organization: group 10-50
Challenge Rating: 1/2
Treasure: none
Alignment: any
Advancement: by class

*Treylorian Soldier:*
medium humaniod (elf)
Hit Dice: 1d8+1 (5 hp)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 18 (+3 studded leather, +2 heavy steel shield, +3 Dex), touch 13, flat-footed 15
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+2
Attack: short sword +4 melee (1d6+1, 19-20/x2)
Full Attack: short sword +4 melee (1d6+1, 19-20/x2)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: none
Special Qualities: low light vision, immunity to magic sleep, +2 save vs enchantments 
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +0(+2)
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 8
Skills: Survival +2, Climb +2, Swim -1, 
Feats: Weapon Finesse
Environment: any battlefield
Organization: war party 100-250
Challenge Rating: 1/2
Treasure: none
Alignment: neutral
Advancement: by class


----------



## Fangor the Fierce

*Malaroc (Mal)*

Malaroc
Human
22 Years Old
5'10"
181 lbs
Sandy Brown Colored Hair
Copper Eyes

An average appearing human at a glance, Malaroc is anything but when the time comes.  A good looking male, his features are strong and he keeps in good condition; being well toned and up for hard work when needed.  He has a beard and long goatee, preferring to braid the goatee at times.  He has mid length sandy brown hair usually tied back and copper eyes that glint in the sun.  He often is able to fill in where needed, though his strength is best used in melee combat.    

[sblock= Background]A weaponsmith by trade and barely starting out, he longs for adventure and excitement.  Having taken his training abroad, his life had taken a course for the more unusual and demanding when that fateful night came to pass.

It was a cold night, the breath fogging up as the temperature dropped quickly.  He had been traveling for a few days, intent on making it past this wooded area by going through it, rather than around, as others had warned him to.  They talked of a beast in the woods, but he chalked it up to childish stories intended to keep the children at bay.

As he made camp that night, the warmth of the fire lured him close, yet something else was out there as well.  Hearing the rustling, he knew that the fire would keep most creatures at bay, save for the more daring and desperate.  He could see the yellow eyes, almost matching his color, as they circled his camp.  _Wolves..._ he thought, as he prepared to defend the camp, should they become bold enough.

The next few seconds were a blur, as they seemed to charge in from all directions.  Kicking the firewood in all directions, he tried to scatter them, but there was something unnatural about them.  They seemed to ignore the fire, coming at him still.  He threw his javelins in all directions, following up with vicious strikes from his self-made morningstar, trying to route them.

They were too much for him, as he felt the warmth of his blood seeping from the many wounds about him.  Then, he felt it.  It was a feeling of awe, somehow emanating from all around, as he figured this was preparation for death.  Perhaps this was the instant before death, when a calmness takes over, preparing you for the journey across.

Yet the wolves felt it too.  They had a different effect, as they seemed to become afraid, fearful of something else.  Just then, a large figure crashed down from the treeline, stomping a few of the wolves, knocking Mal down, his senses going slowly out.  He remembers seeing the color of his blood; red.  There was the glimmer of copper flashes, as the fire played tricks on his eyes.  Then, there was green, as if the scene was being painted by a huge brush, the green water coloring everything.  Then there was nothing, as he closed his eyes.

The sound of breathing, heavy breathing, seemed to slowly bring him to his senses.  _Do dead people still breath?_ he asked himself, wondering if his life had afforded him a decent afterlife.  His eyes opened, as he glanced around in the darkness, looking for the brightness that he had hoped to find himself in.  Hearing the crunch of something breaking, he darted his head left, meeting the gaze of a huge copper eye gleaning back at him.  _A DRAGON_

Trying to jump up, he winces, as his injuries prevent him from doing so.  A voice calls out, deep, yet feminine.  "I am still hungry.  The wolves were a delicacy, yet it would seem there is still you left to deal with.  You have a choice."

The dragon seemed to simply ignore Mal, feasting on yet another wolf, the crunching noise now identified as the sound of a large wolf being chewed; it's bones being smashed easily by the copper dragon.  "And what is this choice..." he heard himself asking, resigned to his fate.

"I have need of someone like you.  I can cure you, but you will be indebted to me.  I need someone of your capabilities; able to move about in human lands, meet with others, gather information and items.  Purely of no evil intentions, as I have verified you are pure of heart.  I would not allow evil to come to my lair, or at least leave alive."

The wounds.  They were fatal, as he could still feel his life slipping slowly.  A choice, yet he knew it was not much of one.  "I do not fear death.  Yet I choose to live.  I will do what you ask, if I may do so of my own free will.  Should I find your intentions evil, then you can kill me for refusing any of your tasks."

The dragon stopped eating at the words, cocking its head to the side when answered so bluntly.  "I believe I have chosen wisely!  You will be taught a few secrets as well, for your service.  Should you choose to stay in my service, then your lessons will continue to allow you to grow in knowledge and power.  Now, sleep.  And when you awaken... you will be newly alive."

Closing his eyes, Mal resigned his fate to the dragon.  He would come to know her name as well as her mighty powers.  The markings that he found on his body were done by her, perhaps as a warning to other dragons of his 'ownership' or 'leige', or simply as part of the ritual to heal him.  He knew not what they were, but that they seemed to aid him with his newfound knowledge and power.

And now, he travels the lands, some on his own account, yet at times for the will of the copper dragon.  She had given him tools, knowledge, power, and he yearned for more.

Since then, there has always been more to do, more to learn, and gifts from the dragon.  His newest gift is that of a Dragon Gauntlet, and it still had much to teach Mal...[/sblock]

Name: Malaroc 
Sex: Male
Race: Human
Class: Copper Dragon Shaman 4 / Battle Sorcerer 1 

[sblock=Attributes]
	
	




		Code:
	

[B][U]Attributes[/U][/B]
Str: 12 (+1) (4POINTS)
Dex: 20 (+5) (10POINTS) +4 Gloves
Con: 18 (+4) (13POINTS)
Int:  10 (+0) (2POINTS)
Wis: 8 (-1) (0POINTS)
Cha: 14 (+2) (6POINTS)

HP: 56HP
BAB: +3
Initiative: +5
Grapple: +3
Speed: 30'

            Base  Armor Dodge   Dex   DB    Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:       10    +3    +1     +5    +1    +0    +0    +20      (+1 Dodge)
Touch: 17
Flatfooted: 14
ACP: 0

[B][U]Saves[/U][/B]
          Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:      4    +4    +0    +8
Ref:        1    +5    +0    +6
Will:       6    +2    +0    +8

[B][U]Languages[/U][/B]
  Common, Draconic

[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats/Skills]
*Feats*
Two Weapon Fighting (Reduced Penalties for fighting w/2 weapons)
Dodge (+1 Dodge Bonus)
Persuasive (+2 to Intimidate/Bluff)
Force of Personality (Traded from Prof with Shields)
Improved Toughness (Traded from Prof Medium Armor)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency - Dragon Gauntlets (Traded from Summon Familiar)
Light Armor Proficiency - No Arcane Penalty
Combat Reflexes (Addition AoO's even while flat footed)
 Weapon Finesse (Traded from Martial Weapon Proficiency)



		Code:
	

[B][U]Skills[/U][/B]:  (2Class Skill Points +2CampaignBonus +1 Human X4, =20, +5 Lvl2, +5 Lvl3, +5 Lvl4, +5 Lvl5)
Skill Points:        Max Ranks: 8/4
Skills        40           Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total

Bluff                      8    +2    +5    +15
Climb                      2    +1    +0    +3
Craft (Weaponsmith)        4    +0    +0    +4
Hide                       8    +3    +0    +11
Intimidate                 8    +2    +2    +12
Knowledge (Arcana)         8    +0    +0    +8
Speak Lang cc              1    +0    +0    +1

[/sblock]

[sblock=Dragon Shaman Abilities]
*Class Abilities*
Proficiency - Simple Weapons & Light Armor
Totem Dragon - Copper Dragon 
Skill Focus - Bluff (+3 to Bluff)
*Draconic Adaptation* - Spider Climb at Will
*Draconic Resolve *- Immune to Sleep, Paralysis, Frightful Presence of Dragons
*Breath Weapon *- 30' Line of Acid, 2d6 dmg, DC 16 Reflex save for 1/2 dmg, 1d4 Rounds Recharge
*Draconic Aura +1* (All allies within 30' affected)


		Code:
	

Energy        = +1 Increase DC of Breath Weapon
Power         = +1 bonus to melee dmg
Vigor         = Fast Healing 1 if under half of max HP
Senses       = +1 to Spot/Listen/Initiative

[/sblock]

[sblock=Battle Sorcerer Abilities]
Light Armor Proficiency - No Arcane Penalty
Spells Known
0-Level x3 = Mending, Dancing Lights, Message
1-Level x1 = Sylindria's Shield
Spells Per Day 4/2[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
	
	




		Code:
	

[B][U]Attacks[/U][/B]
   MW Elven Dagger    =  +9 to hit, 1d4+1dmg, 19-20/x2, P-S
   MW Javelin x2      =  +9 to hit, 1d6+1, x2, 30', P
   MW Dragon Gauntlet =  +9 to hit, 1d6+1dmg, 18-20/x2,/ P-B
   MW Dragon Gauntlet x2 =  +7/+7 to hit, 1d6+1dmg, 18-20/x2,/ P-B
[U][B]
Combat:[/B][/U]
Melee +4
2WpnFighting +2/+2
WeaponFinesse Melee +8
WpnFiness 2Wpn Fighting +6/+6 
Ranged +8

[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
	
	




		Code:
	

[B][U]Equipment[/U][/B]: 13gp 1sp 3cp
Item                         Cost(gp)      Weight (lbs)
MW Studded Leather             [s]25[/s]             20
Backpack                        2              2
Artisan Tools                   5              5
MW Elven Dagger                 2              1
MW Javelin x2                   2              4
Belt Pouch                      1              .5
Chalk x5 (colored)              .05            0 
Signal Whistle                  .8             0
Signet Ring                     5              0
Flint & Steel                   1              0
Waterskin                       1              4
MWDragon Gauntlet x2           20              2

Magic Items
Gloves of Dexterity +4

Current Total Weight = 38.5

Light Load Max = 43 lbs
Medium Load Max= 86 lbs
Heavy Load Max = 130 lbs
Lift off Ground = 260 lbs
Overhead = 130 lbs
Drag = 650 lbs

[/sblock]






[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2 Substitute - Battle Sorcerer 1
+D8 HP = 1+4CON+1Tough=6 (23 Total)
+2 Will
Gain Proficiency with 1 single Martial Weapon (Light or OneHanded) = Weapon Finesse
Light Armor Proficiency - No Arcane Failure in Light Armor
Summon Familiar = Exotic Wpn Prof - Dragon Gauntlet (LightWpn, 1d6, 18-20/x2, B+P)
Spells (KNOWN = 0-Level x3 = Mending, Dancing Lights, TBA, 1-Level x1 = Sylindrias Shield) 4/2 per day
Skill Points 2class+2bonus+1human (5)
    Intimidate, Concentration, Craft, KnArc+5, Profession, Spellcraft

Level 3 - Dragon Shaman 2:http://www.enworld.org/forum/5322732-post303.html
+1 BAB
+1 to both Fort and Will saves
Skill Focus BLUFF +3
+5 Skill Points (+2 intimidate, +1 KnArcana, +2 Bluff)
1d10+2 HP = 4 HP (1d10+2=4) +2 CON+1 Tough = 7 (30 Total)
Feat - Combat Reflexes

Level 4 - Dragon Shaman 3: http://www.enworld.org/forum/5444471-post536.html
+1BAB
+1 Reflex Save
+1 Stat (CON)
Draconic Adaptation = Spider Climb at Will
New Draconic Aura = Energy (+1 DC vs Breath)
New Feat = Combat Reflexes
5 Skill Points (+1 Intimidate, +1 KnArcana, +1 Bluff, +2 Hide)
+11 HP +2CON +1 Tough = 14 (44 Total)

Level 5 - Dragon Shaman 4: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...s-recruiting-occ-year-2-a-70.html#post5562183
+1BAB
+1 FORT & WILL saves
Draconic Resolve - Immune to Sleep, Paralysis, Frightful Presence of Dragons
5 Skill Points (+1 Intimidate, +1 KnArcana, +1 Bluff, +2 Hide)
Breath Weapon - Acid Line, 30', 2d6dmg, 1d4 rounds recharge - DC 16
1d10+2HP = +9 +2CON +1 Tough (Link above to Roll) = 12 (56 Total)[/sblock]


----------



## Scratched_back

Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Elms
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger (modified)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] C/G
[B]Deity:[/B] Agnostic, but serves the church.

[B]Str:[/B] 14 (+2)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 875
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 (+3)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 10 (1d8+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 (+2)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0
[B]Int:[/B] 14 (+2)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 (+2)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 0
[B]Cha:[/B]  9 (-1)     [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex   DB    Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +3    +1    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +2          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range        Notes[/B]
Bolas                     +4     1d4           x2      10'   Nonlethal, trip.
Shortsword (single)       +5     1d6+2      19-20 (x2)

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Reygurian (Reygur), Kurkish (Kurkland).

[B]Abilities:[/B] Favoured Enemy (Human), Track, Non-Lethal Damage.

[B]Feats:[/B] EWP: Bolas, Stealthy (+2 Hide & Move Sil.), WFo & WFi: Shortsword.

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 44       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      3    +2          +5
Hide                       4    +3    +2    +9
Intimidate (Str)           4    +2          +6
Listen                     4    +2          +6
Move Silently              4    +3    +2    +9
Open Lock                  4    +3          +7
Search                     3    +2          +5
Sense Motive               4    +2          +6
Spot                       4    +2          +6
Survival                   4    +2          +6
Use Rope                   4    +3    +2    +9
Ride                       2    +5          +7

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Leather Armour           10gp   15lb
Bolas                     5gp    2lb
Bolas                     5gp    2lb
Shortsword               10gp    2lb
Shortsword               10gp    2lb
Silk Rope                10gp    5lb
Grappling Hook            1gp    4lb
Lockpicks                15gp  0.5lb
Signal Whistle            8sp    n/a
Flint & Steel             1gp    n/a

[B]Total Weight:[/B]32.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 7gp 2sp      [B]Gems:[/B] 65gp

                         [B] Lgt    Med     Hvy[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               58   59-116  117-175


*Age:* 30
*Height:* 6'1"
*Weight:* 170lb
*Eyes:* Grey
*Hair:* Black, neck-length, messy.
*Skin:* White, tanned, rough.

*Appearance:* Standing at over six feet tall, Elms has an athletic figure and carries himself with the lithe confidence of a fighter. Almond-shaped grey eyes and thick black hair are spoiled by a lopsided smile, unusually prominent incisors, rough skin and a nose that looks to have been broken several times. Elms dresses in worn, dark studded leather and carries two shortswords. One in a hip scabbard, the other slung with the hilt cocked behind his left shoulder. Slung over his right shoulder and around his torso is a length of dark, silken rope. A bolas, his preferred (and only) ranged weapon hangs from his belt whilst a metal signal whistle, deliberately scuffed not to glint in the light, hangs from a leather chord around his neck.

[Sblock=Background, NWS.]Heavy raindrops hammered the man's face and a torrent of water from an overhead rooftop cascaded over him, some of the water was deflected by his heavy wax-treated cloak, but the downpour was growing in ferocity and his clothes were becoming heavy and beginning to stick to his skin. Elms didn't move. Like a grotesque cathedral gargoyle, he clung to his perch ten feet or so from the cobbled street below and waited, his only movement the rhythmic flipping of a silver coin dancing over the back of his fingers, back and forth repeatedly. With nothing to keep it occupied, his mind drifted back to the meeting with Bishop Olaif, earlier that day.

_"So, Elmsy, I have another little task for you if you're feeling like stretching your legs tonight, ey?" Bishop Olaif winked at Elms theatrically, the gesture setting all three of the obese man's chins wobbling uncontrollably. Elms looked around the vast hall of the Grand Church of the Pentacle, "It's Elms." he said, distractedly. The place was indeed grand. Thick, plush red carpet was laid in the aisle, the pews were carved from flawless dark wood and the alter at the head of the room was sculpted of solid, glistening alabaster. "How can I serve this time... your eminence?" the last two words sliding slowly off his tongue as he turned back to face the Bishop once more. "Nothing too much, Elmsy, nothing too much." the Bishop said, stepping down from the dais and draping an arm up and around Elms, a heavily jewelled hand clutching his shoulder. Elms could smell ceremonial wine on the man's breath. "This is my last job... your grace, then you approve me, you know that. I've done everything you've asked of me.". Elms inwardly decided that if this fat fool decided to prolong his application to the Justicars one more time, he'd beat ten bottles of the red stuff from him personally. "And what do you think life in the Order of Justice will be like Elmsy? You'll still be working for me, for the Church!" Olaif chuckled "I'm going to introduce you to someone shortly. When he leaves us, I want you to follow him. Listen and learn. It's a political thing, Elmsy. You wouldn't understand." Olaif let go of Elms' shoulder, turned and took a few steps to a cubby in a side wall. There was a muted pop and the sound of liquid rapidly filling a glass. "Do not lay a finger on him, Elmsy. I just need to know where he goes tonight. Who he speaks to. I want you to be a second arse for the man - always right behind him - do not lay a finger on him!"_

Finally the door beneath Elms' hiding place opened, lantern light spilling into the otherwise grey and depressing night. From his position, Elms could smell rich pipe smoke, roasted meats and ale wafting from the doorway. Craning forward to peek through the opening, Elms saw his quarry tottering unsteadily toward the night air, the door was held open by a thick forearm adorned with a metal bracer. The fingers stopped dancing, the coin vanishing obediently into a pocket. Elms quietly raised himself to a full crouch, bouncing gingerly first on one leg and then the other, attempting to pump some life back into them after a long wait in an uncomfortable position. _Where are you off to now, you slimy bastard?_, Elms thought to himself.
Almost soaked to the bone already, Elms shrugged the heavy waxed cloak from his shoulders and bundled into a crevice on the rooftop making a mental note to return for it later. It'd done him no good anyway being out in the rain this long. The rain was both a blessing and a curse for times like these. On one hand, people tended to ignore their surroundings, put their head down to try to stay dry. On the other hand, the rain would make footholds on walls and rooftops slippery and there typically weren't many people on the street to mingle with in case your target looked back. Elms would have to be careful. Peering back over the edge of the rooftop, his quarry was twenty yards or so away now, moving unsteadily, probably drunk, and accompanied by a larger, muscled man. Elms' noticed the metal bracers and another glint of metal peeping through a hole in the man's tunic, probably a chain shirt underneath. There was a long sword held in a scabbard in the man's belt also, his hand resting casually on the pommel. Elms instinctively touched his own sword belt for reassurance. After fifteen minutes or following his target, Elms was forced to relinquish his rooftop view and scramble quickly down to ground level. The direction they were heading was towards the poorer quarter of the town and the buildings were becoming less and less sturdy, the last thing Elms wanted was to fall straight through some thatching into a peasant's bathtub. As far as he could tell, his quarry was absolutely unaware that he was being followed.

The rain finally began to subside as the pair rounded a corner into a long, poorly lit street. The usual lanterns that hung outside of town houses were noticeably absent, or had fallen into disrepair. Elms had suspected that this may be their destination for some time. "Whore alley." he said under his breath "I knew it.". As he watched, the two men approached a woman in a gaudy, revealing outfit, taking refuge under the over-hang of a doorway. Elms inched closer, careful to stay hidden within the shadows, trying to overhear what was being said. He looked up and down the street and could see nobody else around. "Ime munaa senkin huora!" the drunkard shouted at the woman, grabbing her dress and yanking her sharply towards him. "Coin, sire?" the young woman asked, desperately trying to pat away the man's groping hands. The man looked puzzled "Tule, huora. Miksi sinä odotat!" he screamed at her. Not speaking the language, the woman looked for a way to explain her want. Seeing a coin pouch tied to his belt, she reached for it to explain, but the man stepped back and slapped her hard across the face, spinning her back into the doorway with a stinging red cheek. "Vitun varas! Senkin huora varas!". Elms didn't speak the language, but he could see that this was getting out of control quickly. He had his orders from Olaif, but he wasn't going to sit by and watch a woman be beaten. Before Elms could make his mind up what to do, another girl ran into the street from a run-down house directly opposite "Maisy!" she screamed "Are you alright, gi-" her question was interrupted when the large man, stood with an amused look on his face, stopped her run with a hard punch square to her face. She stopped dead and crumpled to the floor, her head landing on the cobblestones with a sickening crack. "Toinen varas, herrani! Tämä haiseva kaupunki on täynnä heitä." he said to his drunken companion, who had turned to check the source of the commotion. "ENOUGH!" Elms yelled, stepping out of the shadows and tugging a bolas from his belt. Both men looked startled and turned to face him. "Tapa hänet." the drunken man said to the other, then turned back to the horrified woman in the doorway and began tugging once more at her clothes. The larger man, his metal bracers glinting in the dim lamplight, grinned a toothy smile and drew his sword, advancing on Elms slowly. "GO!" Elms shouted, pointing down the street away from the fallen women, "NOW!" he made a pushing motion with his hands attempting to cross the language barrier, but as the man showed no interest at all, he sighed and began spinning the bolas quickly in his right hand.

The large man raised his sword high and rushed at the newcomer, attempting to cover the thirty feet between them quickly, but Elms had already released the spinning bolas and darted to one side. The three stone balls hurtled through the air and hit their mark, wrapping their thick twine tightly around the attacker's feet and binding them together. With a surprised grunt and a string of oaths in a foreign tongue the man toppled to the ground bashing his face off the cobbles, his longsword clattering to the ground beside him. Elms sprinted forward and the man raised his head just in time to see a heavy leather boot make contact with his face, a sickening crunch rang through the air as the man's nose exploded across his face. Not slowing for a moment, Elms ran onwards towards the second man, grabbing him by the shoulders and hurling him away from Maisy. Elms hadn't even considered that this drunken fool would be armed, he had assumed the other man acting as bodyguard would deal with any trouble, so when a small knife came arcing towards his face as he span the drunkard away from the girl it was reflexes alone that prevented his throat being slit - instead Elms felt the sting of the blade sweeping across his cheek and saw blood drip over his arm and shoulder. The man's knife hand was out wide, leaving him unprotected. Elms gritted his teeth and rammed his forehead into his opponent's face, hearing the familiar crunch of cartilage for the second time in as many minutes. The man shrieked in pain and dropped to his knees, his hands flying to his face to stem the blood pouring from his broken nose. Stepping back and drawing a shortsword from his hip scabbard, Elms saw the look in the downed man's eyes switch from pain to undisguised terror. Swinging the sword with a deft backhand stroke, Elms watched as the eyes screwed up in anticipation of the a fatal blow, but he turned his grip at the last second allowing the flat of the blade to clatter into the man's temple, knocking him out cold.

"Maisy? Maisy, wasn't it?" Elms knelt down to the woman cowering in the doorway and offered her a hand. "It's safe now, don't be scared. They'll be still for... some time... check on your friend.". Maisy scampered past him and into the middle of the street where the second girl had been laid low. Maisy brushed the girl's hair from over her face, shook her gently by the shoulder and then screamed, staring at the thick, dark blood on her hand from the girl's head. Elms inspected the girl's wounds, held her eyes open with his thumb, straightened her out on the cobbles and said "Listen to me, she's alive, but she must get help soon. Where's the nearest watch house?" he stood, inspected the unconscious attackers and pulled a coin pouch from the belt of each. "It's over t'other side of that row of houses there sir, thank you sir... for your help sir..." she trailed off, looking down again at her friend. "The watch will be here shortly, make sure you tell them about the stout, blonde fellow that helped you here tonight. Pale white skin, not from around here.". Maisy looked at Elms, tall, thin and dark-haired with his ruddy, weathered skin, blood still glistening from the cut on his cheek. She frowned, looking puzzled, but then nodded. "Here." Elms said, tossing the two coin pouches to where she lay, cradling her friend's head in her lap. "Make sure somebody looks after her.". With that, he fished a silver signal whistle from beneath his shirt, it hung on a chord around his neck, and he gave three short, loud blasts. Within seconds similar whistling erupted from various directions, although even the closest sounded quite a distance. Elms cocked his head to one side, listening. "Three men are on their way. They'll look after you.". With that, he retrieved the bolas from its target, stepped delicately into the shadows and was gone. Gone to report back to Olaif, a task he was not looking forward to.

"You did... WHAT!" Bishop Olaif screamed, his huge jowls trembling with anger and spittle flying from his mouth. "They would've raped the girls, eminence. Probably gone on to ki-"... "I COULDN'T GIVE A DEVIL'S COCK WHAT THEY WOULD'VE DONE, ELMS!" the Bishop stabbed his pudgy fingers into the taller man's chest to punctuate every word, growing purple in the face. "I told you specifically to watch and not to touch, did I not?”. Beginning to grow angry himself now, Elms closed his fists and tried to keep a level voice. “You did, eminence, but this pair of savages were beating women! I'm sure one of the girls had a broken jaw and probably a broken skull to match!”. “GUARDS!” the Bishop shouted “GUARDS! Hold him!”. Looking around in astonishment, Elms didn't even have time to draw a weapon before four guards appeared from behind a heavy curtain and tackled him to the ground. Once he was subdued, the Bishop leant down and addressed him “You've really dropped us in it here, Elmsy. He was an important man, your victim, and now he's an important and ugly man, with a grudge. He was supposed to be under our protection, part of a much bigger picture, but actually, we've kicked the hell out of him. I need to think.” the Bishops made a gesture to somebody that Elms couldn't see and a bag was thrust over his head. He was dragged into another room and strapped into some sort of chair. Constantly struggling and protesting, Elms felt restraints pin both arms and legs to the chair and heard the guards leave the room. 

Hours passed. The bag was finally removed from Elms' head, the room was dim and all he could make out was the face of Bishop Olaif nearby and a brazier of smouldering coals with a couple of pokers propped against it. Totally unsure of what was happening, Elms decided to keep quiet and see what the obese priest had to say. “You've made things very uncomfortable for the Church, Elmsy. Worse, you've made things very uncomfortable for me. I'll be polishing that bastard's shoes for a month now, figuratively speaking of course.”. Elms showed no reaction, the Bishop continued “You're a good worker for us Elmsy. I know what you want, you know what I want, it works well... usually. I was this close” the Bishop held up two fat and heavily jewelled fingers “to putting you forward for recruitment into the Order, but now look.” the fat man sighed and stoked the coals with one of the pokers, leaving it to rest there. “Believe it or not, I like you. Of all the useless bastards I've had dealings with, you're the one that's given me the least aggravation, until now... but I have a solution." The coals received another stoking. “One last job for us Elmsy, for me. It'll get you out of the city whilst this foreign dog is going berserk and turning the place upside down looking for you, and if you do it right, you're in. The Order of Justice will welcome you into it's ranks on my recommendation and you can charge around righting as many wrong as you see fit, fully funded and approved by us,” he swept his hand around dramatically “The Grand Church of the Pentacle. I know it's what you want. Do we have a deal, Elmsy? I sincerely hope we do.”

Elms grunted, for the first time realising in his groggy head that he had been gagged. There must've been something soaked into that bag, he must've passed out. “Unngghf.”. “A deal Elmsy? A deal? We have a deal? Just nod!”. Elms nodded, the Bishop slapped his thighs in delight and hauled his huge bulk to his feet, turning to stoke the coals once more. The next think Elms felt was a searing pain in his right hand, the smell of burning flesh instantly apparent in his nostrils. He tried to scream but the gag muffled the sound, restraints in the chair stopped his struggling dead. Then there was a relief, liquid was being poured over the back of his burnt hand, it begin to sting, but it was cool, relief enough for now. “Dedecus vernula peto redemptio, Elmsy. That's what is says.” the Bishop chuckled, unstrapping the restraint holding Elms' right hand in place and stepping backward briskly. “Dedecus vernula peto redemptio... The shamed servant seeks redemption. Read your scriptures, it's very apt.”. Elms stared in disbelief at the circular brand with its winding script, raw in the back of his right hand, about the size of a large coin. “It's a favour, believe it or not Elmsy. It will identify you to other agents of our Church, the Order, or anyone sympathetic to our cause. You're not the first. If and when you redeem yourself, we shall add this..." the Bishop stooped and retrieved a second brand, holding it up for observation, the metal cold and dull. This brand was a larger circle with a hollow middle, it looked as if it would fit perfectly around the first brand. “Haud diutius famulus, is animus ingredior in lux lucis.” Olaif recited “'No longer a servant, this soul walks in the light'. Now whilst I have your attention, pin back those ears and listen to what we need you to do...”[/Sblock]
[Sblock=Changes from Ranger template]
*REMOVED*:
Skill - Handle Animal
Skill - Knowledge: Nature.
Ability - Wild Empathy

*ADDED:*
Skill - Sense Motive
Skill - Open Lock.
Ability - 'Bring them in alive!' (Gain EWP: Bolas, Intimidate (Str),
at 3rd lvl non-lethal dmg becomes -2 to hit, at 6th it yields no penalty).
[/Sblock]


----------



## Sugar_Silk

Name: Darling
Gender: Female
Age: 24
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 135lbs
Hair Color: Red
Eye Color: Copper
Skin: Milky Peach

Appearance:
[sblock=]Darling draws attention wherever she goes. She is slim and shapely and tends to under dress for most occasions, making her instantly popular with men. Her comeliness and poise capture the heart, and her beguiling, playful eyes keep everyone guessing. Her striking red hair falls in great curls to her shoulders, and is held out of her eyes by a gemmed leather band. Forgoing the cumbersome gear and armor of a soldier, she wears a simple cotton dress that fits her rather immodestly, keeps a deadly garter of shurikens strapped to her left thigh, and always wears a strange collar that seems to be more than ornamental, preferring not to talk about it. She also has a small tattoo on her left wrist of a red lotus flower and a single character in a foreign script.[/sblock]
Character:
[sblock=]
	
	




		Code:
	

Name: Darling
Class: Bard (modified)
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Alignment: C/N
Deity: 
 
Str:  8 (-1)     Level: 2        XP: 2,910
Dex: 14 (+2)     BAB: +1    HP: 7 
Con: 10 (+0)     Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: 0
Int: 14 (+2)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 0%
Wis: 13 (+1)     Init: +2        Spell Save: 14 + spell lvl
Cha: 18 (+4)     ACP: 0          Spell Fail: 0%
 
                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex   DB    Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    12
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 10
 
                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0    +0          +0
Ref:                       3    +2          +5
Will:                      3    +1          +4
 
Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range        Notes
Shuriken                  +5         1             x2      10'        point blank
Shuriken (RF)            +3/+3       1             x2      10'        point blank
 
Languages: Common, Celestial, Elven
 
Abilities: Bardic Knowledge, Bardic Music, Fascinate, Countersong, Inspire Courage +1.
 
Feats: EWP:(Shuriken), Wep Focus:(Shuriken), Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Negotiator.
 
Skill Points: 55      Max Ranks: 5/2.5
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Bluff                      5    +4          +9
Concentration              4    +0          +4
Decipher Script            1    +2          +3
Diplomacy                  5    +4     +8   +17
Gather Information         4    +4          +8
Knowledge (History)        5    +2          +7
Knowledge (Nobility)       5    +2          +7
Perform (Sing)             4    +4          +8
Profession (Courtesan)     4    +1          +5
Sense Motive               5    +1    +2    +8
Sleight of Hand            4    +2          +6
Tumble                     5    +2          +7
Use Magic Device           4    +4          +8
 
 
Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Gemmed Headband          30gp    1lb
Fur Lined Hood           10gp    2lbs
Fashionable Backpack      5gp    2lbs
Short Cotton Dress        2gp    1lb
Fine High Boots           2gp    1lb
Thigh Belt                1gp   .5lb
2x Small Pouch     (ea.)  1gp   .5lb    
15x Shuriken              3gp    1.5lb 
Vial of Perfume           7gp   .5lb
Small Steel Mirror       10gp   .5lb
Flask of Fine Liquor      2gp    1lb
Pair of Handcuffs        15gp    2lbs
Whip                      1gp    2lbs
Bar of Fine Soap          1gp    1lb
Silk Chemise               6gp    --
Silk Stockings             3gp    --
Lora's Parchment

Total Weight: 23lbs     Money: 10gp 0sp 0cp  Gems: 
 
                          Lgt    Med     Hvy
Max Weight:               26    27-53   54-80

[/sblock]
Spells:
[sblock=]*Level 0 (3/day)*
*---------------*
Dancing Lights
Detect Magic
Prestidigitation
Message
Lullaby

*Level 1 (1/day)*
*---------------*
Charm Person
Hypnotism
[/sblock]
Background:
[sblock=]Darling grew up at the "Red Lotus", an infamous tea house and brothel owned by 'Lady Love'. All manner of underworld activity was overseen and coordinated there by Lady Love. From gambling and girls, to smuggling and slaving, she had her hands in anything that made coin. Darling's father had been a greedy card player who'd had a streak of particularly bad luck. Lady Love recognized potential in the man's 8 year old daughter, and loathed to spill blood when more profitable arrangements could be made. She offered to forgive him his debt and allow him to leave the city, but in exchange, Darling would belong to her.

Life was much better for Darling after that. With 3 meals a day, and a warm bed of furs to sleep on, Darling would have done anything for Lady Love. At first it was simple chores, or serving tea and food, but Darling quickly showed a talent for singing that could truly earn her keep. By the age of 17, darling was well known for her sweet voice and was looked upon by most at the Red Lotus as the daughter they never had. Others, though, noticed that she was growing more vivacious by the day. Lady Love was beginning to receive higher and higher offers for the pleasure of Darling's company, so she began to train her as a Courtesan. Darling's father figure at the Red Lotus, an ex-thief turned bartender named Garreth, did not approve. Dreading the idea of some twisted drunk hurting his defenseless nightingale, Garreth bought Darling a fine set of throwing knives for her birthday and began teaching her to use them in the courtyard just at the entrance to the 'guest rooms' where the other girls were plying their trade. Darling liked spending time with Garreth and took to the knives like a duck to water. It eased the old man's mind to know anyone who'd seen her throwing would think twice before raising a hand to her. 

By age 24, Darling was Lady Love's left hand. She served as an Envoy, bloodlessly settling disputes, smoothing out misunderstandings, or rewarding a job well done. Working with the Red Lotus had it's perks, and Darling was as perky as they came. Her influence served to build Lady Love's empire ten-fold... but new groups were sprouting up all around and conflicts were becoming more frequent. The main source of income for these upstart syndicates was the sale of an illegal root powder. "Shudder" as it was known, was easily produced and highly addictive so profits for these groups was astronomical. Unfortunately, shudder also eroded the mind, making the users violent and unstable. Most of those who sold it, also used it, and there was no reasoning with a shudder addict. These new gangs suddenly had the money and power but none of the wisdom that Lady Love had collected as she clawed her way out of the gutter so long ago. Then, the King called the lands to arms. In a single night, Darling lost everything. As every able-bodied man of any worth prepared to march out of the city, The shudder gangs saw their opportunity to make a wild grab for Lady Love's empire.

Darling was returning from a guardhouse where a wagon full of smuggled goods needed to be overlooked in the morning. The guard she had been sent to 'convince' had been fresh from the academy and couldn't have been more than 18 years old. He'd barely seen a woman for the last 2 years, and Darling had barely begun to whisper in his ear before the boy had been 'convinced'. She was amused with herself as she rounded the corner onto the street leading to the Red Lotus. There, where the familiar old tea house had been, was a pillar of flame. No one was left. No shadows moving in the blazing light, no noise save that of the fire hungrily consuming Darling's entire world. There had been a huge fight, but there had been too many shudder fueled zealots for the Lotus to deal with. They had barricaded themselves in. The gang had probably forgot why they'd come by that time, and full of drugs and adrenaline, had set the tea house ablaze with everyone Darling knew inside. Them and the very loot they'd come to plunder. She stood there, dazed, watching the fire until it dwindled down to a smoking heap. As the sun slowly began to rise, she walked through the courtyard and saw corpses littering the garden, the little fish pond red with the blood of at least 5 dead raiders.

As she turned back east to leave this killing ground she thought to herself "What now?"

Set against the dawn, a group of young men geared up for war were heading out to answer the King's call. All good and lawful folks were marching off to war, leaving the city to these animals. Just inside the wall, another body lay sprawled across a small traveler's shrine. Darling could tell from his ludicrous bone armor (mostly dog bones) that this was the leader of the gang. He had often come into the Lotus, flashing his coin and his Shudder around and trying to recruit new members. His face was completely smashed in. Her heart still ached, but this man's gruesome corpse seemed somehow like an offering. Vengeance, neatly wrapped and left just for her. She stared at the corpse for a long moment.

"The God of Roads, huh?" she whispered to herself. 

She looked out toward the rising sun again and felt strangely free. Free to follow the road before her. She offered a thanks to the god of luck and travel, and then started off slowly in the direction the draftees had been headed.[/sblock]
Modifications:
[sblock=]*Dropped:*
-Armor proficiency (light)
-Shield proficiency
-Simple weapon proficiency
*Gained:
*-Early +1 BAB (will not gain at level 2)
-Exotic weapon proficiency (Shuriken)
-Weapon Focus (Shuriken)
[/sblock]*

* 


Character Progression


----------



## Lughart

[sblock=Cedric Chindler]
	
	




		Code:
	

Class: Transmuter
Race: Human
Size: M
Gender: Male
Alignment: CN
Deity: none

Str: 10 +0 (02p.)     Level: 2        XP: 1020
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)     BAB: +1         HP: 9 (2d4+2)
Con: 12 +1 (04p.)     Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: 0/0
Int: 18 +4 (16p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 0
Wis:  8 -1 (00p.)     Init: +3        Spell Save: 14 + spell level 
Cha: 11 +0 (03p.)     ACP: -0         Spell Fail: 0%

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex   DB   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +0    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    13
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 10

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0    +1    +2    +3
Ref:                       0    +3          +3
Will:                      3    -1          +2

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Dagger                    +1      1d4       19-20/x2
Light crossbow            +4      1d8          x3


Languages: Common, Elf, Draconic, Halfling, Goblin

Feats: Dilligent, Scribe Scroll, Great Fortitude, Extend spell

Skill Points: 45       Max Ranks: 5/2.5
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Appraise                   4    +4  +2/+5*  +13
Concentration              5    +1          +6
Craft(alchemy)             2    +4          +6
Proffession(Accountant)    4    -1          +3
Knowledge(Arcana)          5    +4          +9
Knowledge(Arch. & Eng.)    3    +4          +7
Knowledge(Local)           2    +4          +6
Knowledge(Nob. & Roy.)     2    +4          +6
Knowledge(History)         4    +4          +8
Knowledge(Religion)        3    +4          +7
Knowledge(Geography)       2    +4          +6
Descipher Script           2    +4    +2    +8
Spellcraft                 5    +4          +9
Ride(cc)                   1    +3          +4
Spot(cc)                   0    -1    +2*   +1
Listen(cc)                 0    -1    +2*   +1

*Bonus granted by raven familiar

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Dagger                    
2gp    1lb
Light crossbow           35gp    4lb
10 bolts                  1gp    1lb
Explorers outfit           -      -
Spell component pouch     5gp    2lb 
Backpack                  2gp    2lb
- spellbook                -     3lb
- bedroll                 1sp    5lb
- blanket (winter)        5sp    3lb
- ink                     8gp     -
- inkpen                  1sp     -
- lamp, common            1sp    1lb
- oil, 1 pint             1sp    1lb
- waterskin               1gp    4lb
Case, map or scroll       1gp    2lb
- parchment, 3 sheets     6sp     -

Total Weight:26lb      Money: 18gp 5sp 0cp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                 33    66   100   200   500

Age: 24
Height: 6'4"
Weight: 122lb
Eyes: grey
Hair: red
Skin: Pale

Spellbook: (Necromancy & Illusion prohibited)

Level 0
- All

Level 1
- Magic Missle
- Mage armor
- Alarm
- Feather fall
- Magic weapon
- Expeditious retreat
- Reduce person
- Animate rope
- Burning hands

Level:              0   1   2   3   4   5   6   7   8   9
Spells Per Day:     4  3+1  -   -   -   -   -   -   -   -

[/sblock][sblock=Familiar]
	
	




		Code:
	

Name: Far
Race: Raven
Size: Tiny
Gender: Male
Alignment: True Neutral
Deity: 
 
Str: 01 -5 (XXp.)     Level: 0        XP: 0
Dex: 15 +2 (XXp.)     BAB: +1         HP: 4 
Con: 10 +0 (XXp.)     Grapple: -11    Dmg Red: 
Int: 06 -2 (XXp.)     Speed: 10', 40'(average) Spell Res: 0
Wis: 14 +2 (XXp.)     Init: +2        Spell Save: +X
Cha: 06 -2 (XXp.)     ACP: +0         Spell Fail: 0%
 
                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +0    +0    +2    +2    +1    +0    15
Touch: 14              Flatfooted: 13
 
                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2    +0    +0    +2
Ref:                       2    +2    +0    +4
Will:                      3    +2    +0    +5
  
Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Claws                     +5     1d2-5         x2

Abilities: Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Low light vision, Share Spells
 
Feats:  Weapon Finesse

Languages: Common

Skill Points: 4       Max Ranks: 0/0
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Listen                     1    +2          +3
Spot                       3    +2          +5
Appraise                   4*   -2          +2
Concentration              5*   +0          +5
Craft(alchemy)             2*   -2          +0
Proffession(Accountant)    4*   +2          +6
Knowledge(Arcana)          5*   -2          +3
Knowledge(Arch. & Eng.)    3*   -2          +1
Knowledge(Local)           2*   -2          +0
Knowledge(Nob. & Roy.)     2*   -2          +0
Knowledge(History)         4*   -2          +2
Knowledge(Religion)        3*   -2          +1
Knowledge(Geography)       2*   -2          +0
Descipher Script           2*   -2          +0
Spellcraft                 5*   -2          +3
Ride(cc)                   1*   +2          +3

*Uses masters ranks or its own, whichever is highest

[/sblock][sblock=Description]Appearance: Cedric is a tall and skinny man with a pale, unhealthy complexion and wild red hair. He wears a patchy red overcoat which looks like it was once very expensive, and a hat stolen from a farmers scarecrow. His hat is a constant battlefield between him trying to keep it on straight and his black raven trying to perch itself on it.

Background: Cedric was born into a relatively rich family, and has mostly led a pampered life. He was recognized for his intellect at an early age, and given an expensive education. Graduating from the university at the age of fifteen, he soon got a job as bookkeeper for the Dwight brothers, an upstart merchant cartel. As he could handle the job easily, it gave him plenty of free time, and over the following years he buried himself in study.

Through his connection to the Dwight brothers, Cedric ensured rights of trade to Juriah the Blind Seer, a wizard blacklisted by most other merchants. As payment Juriah tutored him in the arcane arts. Cedric was a natural, but now work, study and magical training was beginning to catch up with him. To cope with the stress and loss of sleep he begun abusing several stimulants and narcotics. He developed some rather agressive drug habits, but was eventually forced to quit under pain of termination by his employers.

It was around this time Cedric and the Dwight brothers understood exactly why Juriah, their partner in the arcane, had been blacklisted by almost everyone else in the market. One of his mystical contraptions, an amulet granting its wearer perpetual youth, had malfunctioned and turned its wearer into an undead. An investigation into the Seers merchandise turned up several other items with catastrophic errors wotked into them. The scandal left the Dwight brothers bankrupt, and Cedric out of a job.

22 at the time, disgraced and blacklisted just like his Mentor, Cedric spent several months looking for an alternative means of income. Still, his main regret was not losing his job, but his access to magical tutelage. He started petitioning local wizards for apprenticeship without luck, and started researching possible new mentors further from home. The following years consisted mostly of travel to remote locations, desperate attempts to gain the accept of renowned mages, and a slow and steady decline of his health and quality of life.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove

Aver (Averillian) Quintharian






		Code:
	

Name: Aver Quintharian
Class: Rogue 1/ Elf Wizard 1
Race: Noble Elf (Grey Elf)
Size: M
Gender: Male
Alignment: CN
Deity: none
XP: 3005

Str:  9 -1 (03p.)     Level: 2        XP: 3005
Dex: 18 +4 (10p.)     BAB: +1         HP: 14 (1d6+2d4+3)
Con: 12 +1 (06p.)     Grapple: 0     Dmg Red: 0/0
Int: 20 +5 (16p.)     Speed: 40'      Spell Res: 0
Wis:  8 -1 (00p.)     Init: +4        Spell Save: 15 + spell level 
Cha:  8 -1 (00p.)     ACP: -0         Spell Fail: 0%

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex   DB   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +0    +0    +4    +0    +0    +0    14
Touch: 14              Flatfooted: 10

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0    +1    +2    +3
Ref:                       2    +4          +6
Will:                      3    -1          +2

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Dagger                      +0    1d4-1     19-20/x2
Short Bow                   +5      1d6           x3


Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Giant, Gnoll, Sylvan, Undercommon

Feats: Stealthy (Free), Point Blank Shot (1st), Scribe Scroll (Wizard 1), 
Precise Shot (for Light Armor prof.),[COLOR=White]Practiced Spellcaster [/COLOR](for Rogue profs.)

Class Abilities: Sneak Attack 1d6, Trapfinding, Summon Familiar, 
Generalist Wizardry

Racial Abilities: 
Immunity to magic [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/sleep.htm"]sleep[/URL] effects, and a +2 racial [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatStatistics.htm#savingThrows"]saving throw[/URL] bonus 
against enchantment spells or effects.
[URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/specialAbilities.htm#lowLightVision"]Low-Light Vision[/URL]:  An elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, 
moonlight,  torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains 
the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.

Proficiencies: Club, dagger, [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/equipment/weapons.htm#crossbowHeavy"]heavy crossbow[/URL], [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/equipment/weapons.htm#crossbowLight"]light crossbow[/URL], and [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/equipment/weapons.htm#quarterstaff"]quarterstaff[/URL]. 
[URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/feats.htm#martialWeaponProficiency"]Martial Weapon Proficiency[/URL] feats for the longsword, [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/equipment/weapons.htm#rapier"]rapier[/URL], longbow 
(including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow). [COLOR=Red]


[/COLOR]Class Skills:

The rogue&[URL="http://www.enworld.org/forum/misc.php?do=dbtech_usertag_hash&hash=8217"]#8217[/URL]s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/appraise.htm"]Appraise[/URL] (Int), 
[URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/balance.htm"]Balance[/URL] (Dex), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/bluff.htm"]Bluff[/URL] (Cha), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/climb.htm"]Climb[/URL] (Str), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/craft.htm"]Craft[/URL] (Int), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/decipherScript.htm"]Decipher Script[/URL] (Int), 
[URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/diplomacy.htm"]Diplomacy[/URL] (Cha), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/disableDevice.htm"]Disable Device[/URL] (Int), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/disguise.htm"]Disguise[/URL] (Cha), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/escapeArtist.htm"]Escape Artist[/URL] (Dex), 
[URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/forgery.htm"]Forgery[/URL] (Int), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/gatherInformation.htm"]Gather Information[/URL] (Cha), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/hide.htm"]Hide[/URL] (Dex), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/intimidate.htm"]Intimidate[/URL] (Cha), 
[URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/jump.htm"]Jump[/URL] (Str), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/knowledge.htm"]Knowledge[/URL] (local) (Int), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/listen.htm"]Listen[/URL] (Wis), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/moveSilently.htm"]Move Silently[/URL] (Dex), 
[URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/openLock.htm"]Open Lock[/URL] (Dex), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/perform.htm"]Perform[/URL] (Cha), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/profession.htm"]Profession[/URL] (Wis), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/search.htm"]Search[/URL] (Int), 
[URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/senseMotive.htm"]Sense Motive[/URL] (Wis), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/sleightOfHand.htm"]Sleight of Hand[/URL] (Dex), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/spot.htm"]Spot[/URL] (Wis), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/swim.htm"]Swim[/URL] (Str), 
[URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/tumble.htm"]Tumble[/URL] (Dex), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/useMagicDevice.htm"]Use Magic Device[/URL] (Cha), and [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/useRope.htm"]Use Rope[/URL] (Dex).

The elf wizard&[URL="http://www.enworld.org/forum/misc.php?do=dbtech_usertag_hash&hash=8217"]#8217[/URL]s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are 
[URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/concentration.htm"]Concentration[/URL] (Con), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/craft.htm"]Craft[/URL] (Int), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/decipherScript.htm"]Decipher Script[/URL] (Int), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/disableDevice.htm"]Disable Device[/URL] (Int), 
[URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/escapeArtist.htm"]Escape Artist[/URL] (Dex), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/hide.htm"]Hide[/URL] (Dex), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/knowledge.htm"]Knowledge[/URL] (Arcana) (Int), 
[URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/knowledge.htm"]Knowledge[/URL] (History) (Int), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/knowledge.htm"]Knowledge[/URL] (Local) (Int), 
[URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/knowledge.htm"]Knowledge[/URL] (Nobility and Royalty) (Int), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/moveSilently.htm"]Move Silently[/URL] (Dex), 
[URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/openLock.htm"]Open Lock[/URL] (Dex), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/profession.htm"]Profession[/URL] (Wis), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/search.htm"]Search[/URL] (Int), [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/spot.htm"]Spot[/URL] (Wis)and 
[URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/spellcraft.htm"]Spellcraft[/URL] (Int).

Skill Points: 69       Max Ranks: 5/2.5
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Appraise                   0    +5           +5
Balance                    4    +4           +8
Bluff                      4    -1           +3
Climb                      0    -1           -1
Concentration              5    +1           +6
Craft (trap making)        4    +5           +9
Decipher Script            0    +5           +5
Diplomacy                  0    -1           -1
Disable Device             6    +5           +11
Disguise                   0    -1           -1
Escape Artist              0    +4           +4
Forgery                    4    +5           +9
Gather Information         0    -1           -1
Hide                       4    +4     +2*  +10
Intimidate                 0    -1           -1
Jump                       0    -1     +5**  +4
Knowledge(Arcana)          0    +5           +5
Knowledge(Arch. & Eng.)    0    +5           +5
Knowledge(Local)           0    +5           +5
Knowledge(Nob. & Roy.)     0    +5           +5
Knowledge(History)         0    +5           +5
Knowledge(Religion)        0    +5           +5
Knowledge(Geography)       0    +5           +5
Listen                     4    -1     +4*   +7
Move Silently              4    +4     +2*  +10
Open Lock                  6    +4           +10
Search                     6    +5     +2*  +13
Sense motive               4    -1           +3
Sleight of Hand            4    +4           +8
Spellcraft                 5    +5           +10
Spot                       6    -1     +4*   +9
Swim                       0    -1           -1
Tumble                     4    +4           +8
Use Magic Device           4    -1           +3

*Bonus granted by stealthy feat and/or racial bonus.
**Boots of Springing and Striding.


Equipment:               Cost  Weight

Backpack                  2gp    2lb
- Shortbow        30gp   2lb
- Arrows (10)    1gp  1lb
- Artisan's Tools 5gp 5lb
- Thieves Tools    30gp 1lb
- spellbook                -     3lb
- trail rations           5sp   1lb
Courtiers Outfit         30gp -
Explorer's Outfit        -   8lb
Boots of Springing and Striding 1lb
Unidentified Rod

Total Weight:24lb      Money:  37gp 9sp 0cp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                 30    60   90    180   450

Age: 67
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 146lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: Dirty Blond
Skin: Pale

Spellbook: 

Level 0
- All

1st: Shield, Orb of Acid Lesser, Orb of Fire Lesser, Mage  Armor, Color Spray, Silent Image, Ray of Enfeeblement, Sniper's Shot,  Light of Lunia.

Level:             0   1   2   3   4   5   6   7   8   9
Spells Per Day:    4   5   -  -   -   -   -   -   -   -   -


Familiar
Name: Furkiss
Class: Familiar
Race: Rat
Size: Tiny
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Deity: Cheddar
 
Str: 01 -5 (XXp.)     Level: 0        XP: 0
Dex: 15 +2 (XXp.)     BAB: +0         HP: 7 
Con: 10 +0 (XXp.)     Grapple: -12    Dmg Red: 
Int: 06 -2 (XXp.)     Speed: 10', 40'(average) Spell Res: 0
Wis: 12 +1 (XXp.)     Init: +2        Spell Save: +X
Cha: 02 -4 (XXp.)     ACP: +0         Spell Fail: 0%
 
                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +0    +0    +2    +2    +1    +0    15
Touch: 14              Flatfooted: 13
 
                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2    +0    +0    +2
Ref:                       2    +2    +0    +4
Will:                      2    +1    +0    +3
  
Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Bite                      +4     1d3-4         x2

Abilities: Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Low light vision, Share Spells
 
Feats:  Stealthy, Weapon Finesse


Skill Points: 4       Max Ranks: 0/0
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Appraise                   0    -2           -2
Balance                    4    +2     +8   +14
Bluff                      4    -4           +0
Climb                      0    +2     +8    -1
Concentration              5     0           +5
Craft (trap making)        4    -2           +2
Decipher Script            0    -2           -2
Diplomacy                  0    -2           -2
Disable Device             6    -2           +4
Disguise                   0    -4           -4
Escape Artist              0    +2           +2
Forgery                    4    -2           +2
Gather Information         0    -4           -4
Hide                       5    +2    +12   +17
Intimidate                 0    -4           -4
Jump                       0    -4           -4
Knowledge(Arcana)          0    -2           -2
Knowledge(Arch. & Eng.)    0    -2           -2
Knowledge(Local)           0    -2           -2
Knowledge(Nob. & Roy.)     0    -2           -2
Knowledge(History)         0    -2           -2
Knowledge(Religion)        0    -2           -2
Knowledge(Geography)       0    -2           -2
Listen                     4    +1           +5
Move Silently              4    +2     +6   +12
Open Lock                  6    +2           +8
Search                     6    -2           +4
Sense motive               4    +1           +5
Sleight of Hand            4    +4           +8
Spellcraft                 4    -2           +2
Spot                       6    +1           +7
Swim                       0    +2     +8   +10
Tumble                     4    +2           +6
Use Magic Device           4    -4           +0


*Uses masters ranks or its own, whichever is highest

[sblock=2nd Level]Generalist (Wiz sub level RoW 157)
HP 1d4+1 4
 Gain first level spellcasting.
Gain 4 1st level Spell Slots - 1 base, +2 Bonus, +1 Elf Generalist.
Gain 9 1st level Spells in Spellbook , 1 from Elf Generalist.
Spells Selected: Shield, Orb of Acid Lesser, Orb of Fire Lesser, Mage  Armor, Color Spray, Silent Image, Ray of Enfeeblement, Sniper's Shot,  Light of Lunia.
 Gain Scribe Scroll swap for Point Blank Shot.
Gain Summon Familiar Swap for Precise Shot.
 Gain 9 skill points (2 base +2 House Rule +5 INT):  Concentration 4  ranks, Search 1 rank - class skill thanks to Elf Generalist - Spellcraft  4 ranks.
Furkiss's HP increase to 6.[/sblock]

[sblock=3rd level]
Wizard 2nd
HP 1d4+1 3
Caster level rises to 3 (thanks to Practiced Spellcaster)
Gain 1 Oth level Spell Slot and 1 1st level Spell Slot
Gain 3 1st level Spells in Spellbook , 1 from Elf Generalist.
Spells Selected: Nerveskitter, Golem Strike, and Magic Missile.
 Gain 9 skill points (2 base +2 House Rule +5 INT):  Concentration 1    rank, Disable Device 2 ranks, Open Lock 2 ranks, Search 1 rank,  Spellcraft 1 rank, Spot 2 ranks.
Furkiss's HP increase to 7.         
[/sblock]

[sblock=Elf Generalist]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Non Core Spells]




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45

*Ernestine Thankirk*

[sblock=Ernestine Thankirk]
	
	




		Code:
	

Class: Focused Conjuration Specialist Wizard
Race: Human
Size: M
Gender: Female
Alignment: TN
Deity: TBD

Str: 08 -1 (00p.)     Level: 4        XP: 630
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)     BAB: +2         HP: 20 (4d4+8)
Con: 14 +2 (06p.)     Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: 0/0
Int: 19 +4 (16p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 08 -1 (00p.)     Init: +7        Spell Save: 14 + spell level
Cha: 10 -1 (03p.)     ACP: -0         Spell Fail: 0%

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex   DB   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +0    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    13
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 10

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      1    +2    +0    +3
Ref:                       1    +3          +4
Will:                      4    -1          +3

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range
MWK Dagger                +3      1d4-1     19-20/x2    ---
MWK Dagger(Ranged)        +6      1d4-1     19-20/x2    10'
Light crossbow            +6      1d8          x3       80' (20 MWK bolts)


Languages: Abyssal, Common, Elf, Draconic, Celestial, Infernal, Sylvan, Aquarn

Feats: Augment Summon, Persuasive (+2 Bluff, Diplomacy) , Spell Focus(Conjuration) , Improved Imitative, Rapid Summoning, Extend Magic

Skill Points: 36       Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Bluff(cc)                  3.5  +0    +2    +5
Diplomacy(cc)              0    +0    +4    +4 (Know Nob. and Roy. Synergy)
Concentration              7    +2          +9
Knowledge(Arcana)          7    +4          +11
Knowledge(Nature)          1    +4          +5
Knowledge(Nob. & Roy.)     7    +4          +11
Knowledge(History)         7    +4          +11
Knowledge(Religion)        7    +4          +11
Knowledge(The Planes)      7    +4          +11
Speak Language(cc)         3.0  +0          +0(Abyssal, Sylvan, Aquarn)
Spellcraft                 7    +4    +2    +13 (Know Arcane Synergy)


Equipment:               Cost  Weight
MWK Dagger              302gp    1lb
Rod of Lesser Extend     --gp    5lb
Light crossbow           35gp    4lb
20 MWK bolts            602gp    2lb
Explorers outfit           -      -
Spell component pouch     5gp    2lb
Backpack                  2gp    2lb
- wand of identify(42)   --gp   --lb CW: Fel'ith Darvol
- spellbook                -     3lb
- bedroll                 1sp    5lb
- ink                     8gp     -
- inkpen                  1sp     -
- waterskin               1gp    4lb
- Trail Ration(1)         1gp    1lb            
- Desnor's Holy Symbol
- Jewelry from Desnor (Unknown Worth / Weight)
Total Weight:28lb      Money: 19gp 6sp 0cp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                 26    53   80   160   400

Age: 21
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 122lb
Eyes: blue
Hair: long black
Skin: dark

Spellbook: (Enchantment, Evocation, Necromancy prohibited)

Level 0
- All

Level 1
- Grease
- Mage Armor
- Silent Image
- Feather fall
- Enlarge Person
- Protection from Evil
- Summon Monster I
- Obscuring Mist
- Benign Transposition
- Mount
- Blockade (Complete Scoundrel)

Level 2
- Summon Monster II
- Glitterdust
- Invisability
- Rope Trick

0 lvl: 3 = 4 - 1 (FSB)
1 lvl: 6 = 3 - 1 (FSB) + 1 (INT) + 3 (FSB)
2 lvl: 5 = 2 - 1 (FSB) + 1 (INT) + 3 (FSB)

[/sblock]

[sblock=Description]Ernestine was born to a small farm family. Being unfit to work in the fields with her father and older brother, she instead studied everyday. After a few years, her parents noticed that she had a touch of magic about her, and sent her to magic school at the age of 9.

However, the school her parents sent her to was really a school for war training, sponsored by Vester's Reavers. Instead of training to improve society, she instead learned how to use her spells to take back Farshaw. She proved the best at summoning magic, and her spell focus switched to that.

At the age of 17, she finally got a taste of real combat, as her spell practice was needed, and has been serving the Reavers since then. However,after 4 years, Ernestine was growing tired of the looting, the treachery, and the secrets. However, she never had the ability to escape from her situation. The Reavers knew too much about her, and would do anything to prevent her escape. She waits to see if an opportunity will rise to allow her to escape...

Otherwise, she will be forced to stay with the Reavers forever...
[/sblock]

[sblock=swaps]
Familiar for Rapid Summoning
Scribe Scroll for Augment Summoning
Focused Specialist: Give up 3 Schools and 1 spell per day per spell level and gain 3 Specialist Spells per spell level
[/sblock]

[sblock=Common Summons]
Note: All summons include +4 STR and +4 CON.
[sblock=SMI]
Celestial Dog:
Small; AC: 15; HD: 1d8 + 4; HP: 8; Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d4+3); SR 6; Acid, Cold, Electricity: Resist 5; Fort: +6; Reflex +5; Will +1; Smite Evil 1xDay for +1 DMG
Celestial Monkey:
Tiny; AC: 15; HD: 1d8 + 2; HP: 6; Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d3-2); SR 6; Acid, Cold, Electricity: Resist 5; Fort: +4; Reflex +4; Will +1; Smite Evil 1xDay for +1 DMG
Fiendish monstrous spider
Small; AC:14 HD: 1d8+2; HP:6; Bite +4 melee (1d4 + poison DC 12 1d3 STR); SR:6; Cold, Fire Resist 5;F: +4; R: +3; W: +0; tremorsense 60', web (Ranged Touch +4; Entangled; EA: 12; STR: 16) climb 20'; Smite Good 1xDay for +1 DMG
[/sblock]
[sblock=SMII]
Fiendish Wolf
Medium; AC:15 HD: 2d8+8; HP:17; Bite +5 melee (1d6 + 3 + Trip (+3)); SR:7; Cold, Fire Resist 5;F: +7; R: +5; W: +1;Smite Good 1xDay for +1 DMG
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 2]
Wizard 2
HP: 5
BAB: +1
Will: +3
Skills: 9 pts: +1 to Spellcraft, Concentration, 5 Knowledge's(Arcana, Nobility, Religion, The Planes, History); .5 to Bluff (cc), Speak Language(cc);
Spells /day: +1 0 level spell, +1 1 level spell
2 additional spells:Obscuring Mist, Benign Transposition

[sblock=Benign Transposition]Conjuration (Teleportation)
Level: Sorcerer/wizard 1
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Targets: Two willing creatures of up to Large size
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No

Calling out the arcane words, you suddenly stand where your companion was, and he has taken your place, outside the reach of his foes.

Two target creatures, of which you can be one, instantly swap positions. Both subjects must be within range. Objects carried by the creatures (up to the creatures’ maximum loads) go with them, but other creatures do not, even if they are carried. The movement is instantaneous and does not provoke attacks of opportunity. Source: Spell Compendium[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Level 3]
Level 3: Wizard level 3
Saves: +1 FORT, +1 Reflex
Feat: Extend Magic
Skills: 9 pts: +1 to Spellcraft, Concentration, 5 Knowledge's(Arcana, Nobility, Religion, The Planes, History); .5 to Bluff (cc), Speak Language(cc);
Languages: Learned Auran.
Spells /day: +4 2nd level spells (1 base - 1 FSB + 3 FSB + 1 INT)
2 additional spells:Glitterdust, Summon Monster 2
HP: 6
Link
[/sblock]

[sblock=Level 4]
Level 4: Wizard level 4
BAB: +2
Saves: +1 Will
Incease Attribute: Intelegence
Skills: 9 pts: +1 to Spellcraft, Concentration, 6 Knowledge's(Arcana, Nature, Nobility, Religion, The Planes, History); .5 to Bluff (cc);
Languages: Learned Auran.
Spells /day :+1 1nd level spell, +1 2nd level spell
2 additional spells:Blockade, Invisibility
Added though Scrolls: Mount, Rope Trick
New Items: Lesser rod of Extend, Wand of Identify
HP: 3

[sblock=Blockade]Conjuration (Creation)
Level: Sorcerer/wizard 1
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 swift action
Range: 0 ft.
Effect:5-ft cube of wood
Duration: 3 rounds
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No

You call a cube of solid wood, 5 feet on a side, into being . The cube must be created upon solid ground in an empty square . If no solid surface exists that is large enough for the cube to fit on, or if no adjacent square is empty, the spell fails.

The cube weighs 2,000 pounds . It has a hardness of 5 and 600 hit points, and it completely fills one 5-foot square . Multiple cubes can be stacked . If it is pushed into water, the cube floats .

Material Component: A block of wood, less than 3 inches on a side Source: Complete Scoundrel
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart

Cedrics level up post

[sblock=Lvl 2]Class: Wizard
Hp: 4
BAB: +1
Will save: +1
Skills: 9 pts. Know: Arcana +1, know: religion +2, know: engineering +1, know nob. & roy. +1, know: history +2, spellcraft +1, concentration +1
Spells per day: +1 lvl 0 spell, +1 lvl 1 spell
New spells: Animate rope, burning hands[/sblock]


----------



## Spade

Name: Gareth Silander
Alignment: Neutral Good
Class: Fighter
Race: Human
Age: 16
Gender: Male

[sblock=-Appearance-]
Sporting vibrant red hair and green eyes, the former being perpetually in a state of bed-head, Gareth looks younger than he is – An impression only further reinforced by his five-foot-four height and lean build, as well as his spirited, almost childish disposition. Even though he seems like he shouldn't be serving as a soldier, paying close attention would reveal things such as callous and the occasional faded scars on his hands – Minute, easily missed details that show Gareth to be as qualified as the other drafted soldiers.[/sblock]

[sblock=-Background-]
Born and raised on a farm as the second child of four, Gareth's life was a simple one – So long as he and his siblings took care of their share of the work, they were allowed to run around as they pleased for the most part. Although it was safe from most major dangers, a small forest on the edge of their property did pose some danger thanks to the creatures that lurked inside it. Because of this, the siblings were all taught how to defend themselves – Though they lacked proper weapons to do so with, instead using what suitable tools they had around as substitutes. Despite the occasional encounter with a wolf or some other creature from the forest attempting to snatch some of the livestock, their lives were peaceful and enjoyable.


 When Gareth reached the age of adulthood, like many others during times such as this, he was drafted and sent out for basic training. The youth performed admirably, quickly picking up the nuances of proper footwork and reading ones opponent. However, while he was skilled with a shield, none of the weapons the trainers tried to get him to use seemed to work out. He was horrendous with the Sword or Axe, though the Spear felt a bit closer to home. It wasn't until they gave up on trying the regular weapons and dug up some of the uncommon ones that he found something that worked – A Trident.


 The Trident was remarkably similar to the pitchforks he had often used back home, in chores and often being the tool of choice for driving off any beasts from the forest. Although it was a bit old and worn from neglect, having sat along with the other rarely used weapons in the armory for some time, Gareth found it to be his perfect weapon of choice. The trouble he had been having with practice sessions now resolved, since he now had a weapon he could use skillfully, he managed to go from a “clumsy” recruit to one of their above-average ones.  [/sblock]

*-Stats-*
Level: *1*
Current XP: *365*
Level Up At: *1,000*
HP: *13* = 10 + 3 (Base + Mod)
AC: *18* = 10 + 4 + 2 + 2 + 0 (Base + Arm + Shield + Dex + DB)
Touch: *12* =  10 + 2 + 0 (Base + Dex + DB)
Flat-Footed: *16* =  10 + 4 + 2 (Base + Arm + Shield)
DB: *+0* (½ BAB)
Initiative: *+2* (Dex)
Speed: *20* (Armor), *30* (Base)
BAB: *+1*
Melee: *+4* = 1 + 3 (BAB + Str)
Ranged:*+3 *= 1 + 2 (BAB + Dex)
Spell Resistance: *0*
Damage Resistance: *0*



		Code:
	

[B]-Ability Scores-[/B]
Str: [B]16[/B] (+3)[10p]
Dex: [B]14[/B] (+2)[06p]
Con: [B]16[/B] (+3)[10p]
Int: [B]10[/B] (+0)[02p] 
Wis: [B]10[/B] (+0)[02p]
Cha: [B]13[/B] (+1)[05p][B]
-Saves-[/B]
Fort: [B]+5[/B] = 3 + 2 + 0 (Mod + Class Base Save + Misc)
Ref:  [B]+2[/B] = 2 + 0 + 0 (Mod + Class Base Save + Misc)
Will: [B]+0[/B] = 0 + 0 + 0 (Mod + Class Base Save + Misc)

*

-Weapon-* (Attack – Damage – Critical – Type – Misc)
Trident: *+5 – 1d8 – x2* – Piercing – 10ft Range
Heavy Steel Shield: *+5 – 1d4 – x2* – Bludgeoning – N/A

*-Armor-* (AC – ACP – Speed – Weight)
Scale Mail: *+4 – -4* – 20ft – 30lbs
Heavy Steel Shield: *+2 – -2* – N/A – 15lbs

*-Languages-* 
Common

[sblock=-House Rule Changes-]
 -Fighter Proficiencies- 
All Martial Prof. Swapped For Weapon (Trident) Proficiency/Focus & Weapon (Shield) Focus.
 Heavy Armor Prof. Swapped For Extra Feat: Dodge.
Tower Shield Prof. Swapped For Move Silently/Balance Skills Becoming Class Skills.
[/sblock]

*-Feats-*
[sblock=Class Innate/House Rule Feats]
Weapon Proficiency (Trident) – No Attack Roll Penalty.
Weapon Focus (Trident) - +1 To Trident Attack Rolls.
Shield Proficiency – No ACP On Attack Rolls.
Weapon Focus (Shield) - +1 To Shield Attack Rolls.
 Armor Proficiency (Medium/Light) – No ACP On Attack Rolls.[/sblock]
 Level 1: *Power Attack* – Add Penalty/Bonus to Attack/Damage Rolls up to BAB until next turn.
Human Bonus: *Improved Shield Bash* – Retain Shield AC Bonus When Shield Bashing.
Fighter Bonus: *Cleave* - On Dropping A Foe, May Immediately Attack Another With Same Weapon/Bonus.
House Extra: *Dodge* – *+1* Dodge Bonus AC vs 1 Foe.
 Free +2/+2: *Athletic* – *+2* to Jump/Swim Skills.

*-Skills-*
Skill Points: 20 (4[Base 2 + House 2] + 0 [Int Mod] * 4 + 4 [Racial Bonus])
Max Ranks: 4 Class, 2 Cross.
ACP: -6 (Str/Dex Skills Only, Doubled For Swim)


		Code:
	

-Skill List- (Rank – Mod – Feat – Misc)
[U]Class:[/U]
[B]Climb[/B] (Str) [B]7(1)[/B] = 4 + 3 + 0 + 0 
[B]Jump[/B] (Str) [B]9(3)[/B] = 4 + 3 + 2 + 0
[B]Swim[/B] (Str) [B]9(-3)[/B] = 4 + 3 + 2 + 0
[B]Move Silently[/B] (Dex) [B]6(0)[/B] = 4 + 2 + 0 + 0
[B]Balance[/B] (Dex) [B]6(0)[/B] = 4 + 2 + 0 + 0
[B]Craft[/B] (Int) [B]0[/B] = 0 + 0 + 0 + 0
[B]Handle Animal[/B] (Cha) [B]1[/B] = 0 + 1 + 0 + 0
[B]Intimidate[/B] (Cha) [B]1[/B] = 0 + 1 + 0 + 0
[B]Ride[/B] (Dex) [B]0(-4)[/B] = 0 + 2 + 0 + 0
[U]Cross:[/U]
[B]Appraise[/B] (Int) [B]0[/B] = 0 + 0 + 0 + 0
[B]Bluff[/B] (Cha) [B]1[/B] = 0 + 1 + 0 + 0
[B]Concentration[/B] (Con) [B]3[/B] = 0 + 3 + 0 + 0
[B]Decipher Script[/B] (Int) [B]0[/B] = 0 + 0 + 0 + 0
[B]Diplomacy[/B] (Cha) [B]1[/B] = 0 + 1 + 0 + 0
[B]Disable Device[/B] (Int) [B]0[/B] = 0 + 0 + 0 + 0
[B]Disguise[/B] (Cha) [B]1[/B] = 0 + 1 + 0 + 0
[B]Escape Artist[/B] (Dex) [B]2(-4)[/B] = 0 + 2 + 0 + 0
[B]Forgery[/B] (Int) 0 = 0 + 0 + 0 + 0
[B]Gather Information[/B] (Cha) 1 = 0 + 1 + 0 + 0
[B]Heal[/B] (Wis) [B]0[/B] = 0 + 0 + 0 + 0
[B]Hide[/B] (Dex) [B]2(-4)[/B] = 0 + 2 + 0 + 0
[B]Knowledge*[/B] (Int) [B]0[/B] = 0 + 0 + 0 + 0
[B]Listen[/B] (Wis) [B]0[/B] = 0 + 0 + 0 + 0
[B]Open Locks[/B] (Dex) [B]2(-4)[/B] = 0 + 2 + 0 + 0
[B]Perform[/B] (Cha) [B]1[/B] = 0 + 1 + 0 + 0
[B]Profession*[/B] (Wis) [B]0[/B] = 0 + 0 + 0 + 0
[B]Search[/B] (Int) [B]0[/B] = 0 + 0 + 0 + 0
[B]Sleight of Hand[/B] (Dex) [B]2(-4)[/B] = 0 + 2 + 0 + 0
[B]Spot[/B] (Wis) [B]0[/B] = 0 + 0 + 0 + 0
[B]Sense Motive[/B] (Wis)  [B]0[/B] = 0 + 0 + 0 + 0
[B]Spellcraft[/B] (Int)  [B]0[/B] = 0 + 0 + 0 + 0
[B]Survival[/B] (Wis)  [B]0[/B] = 0 + 0 + 0 + 0
[B]Tumble[/B] (Dex) [B]2(-4)[/B] = 0 + 2 + 0 + 0
[B]Use Magic Device[/B] (Cha) [B]1[/B] = 0 + 1 + 0 + 0
[B]Use Rope [/B](Dex) [B]2(-4)[/B] = 0 + 2 + 0 + 0
*Placeholder

[sblock=-Inventory-]
*-Equipment-* (Cost – Weight)
*Trident*: 15gp – 4lbs 
*Scale Mail*: 50gp – 30lbs
*Heavy Steel Shield*: 20gp – 15lbs

*-Items- *(Cost – Weight)
*Travelers clothes*: 0gp – 0lbs 
*Backpack*: 2gp – 2lbs
*Bedroll*: 1sp – 5lbs
*Waterskin*: 1gp – 4lb
*Belt Pouch*: 1gp – 1/2lb 
*Hooded Lantern*: 7gp – 2lbs
*Flint & Steel*: 1gp – N/A
*1-Pint Oil Flask*: 1sp – 1lb[/sblock]

*-Misc-*
Total Weight: *63.5lbs*
Max Weight: 76 / 77 – 153 / 154 – 230
Money: 52 Gold, 8 Silver.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove

Aver Level-up

 [sblock=2nd]HP (1d4+2): Aver Level-up Elf Generalist (Wiz sub level RoW 157)
HP 1d4+2 5
 Gain first level spellcasting.
Gain 4 1st level Spell Slots - 1 base, +2 Bonus, +1 Elf Generalist.
Gain 9 1st level Spells in Spellbook , 1 from Elf Generalist.
Spells Selected: Shield, Orb of Acid Lesser, Orb of Fire Lesser, Mage Armor, Color Spray, Silent Image, Ray of Enfeeblement, Sniper's Shot, Light of Lunia.
 Gain Scribe Scroll swap for Point Blank Shot.
Gain Summon Familiar Swap for Precise Shot.
 Gain 9 skill points (2 base +2 House Rule +5 INT):  Concentration 4 ranks, Search 1 rank - class skill thanks to Elf Generalist - Spellcraft 4 ranks.
Furkiss's HP increase to 6.[/sblock]

[SBLOCK=Elf Generalist]




[/SBLOCK]

[sblock=Non Core Spells]




[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith

[sblock=Lord Alexander Julian Ravensworth, IV.]
*Chaotic Neutral, Beguiler*

XP: 3,050

*Strength: *9
*Dexterity*: 14
*Construction*: 10
*Intellect*: 18
*Wisdom*: 12
*Charisma:* 14

*Size:* Medium
*Type:* Humanoid (human)
*Age:* 17
*Height:* 6' 3"
*Weight:* 169 lb
*Eyes:* Black outer irises that abruptly turns dazzling golden in a ring around the pupils.
*Hair:* Brilliant and golden in the middle; raven black at the ends and roots with no gradation
*Skin:* Light tan
[sblock=Description] Alexander has the iconic hair of the house Ravensworth nobles: it naturally forms into feather like locks, no matter how long or short it is cut, with a pattern, which abruptly changes from black to gold then to black again, that mimics the natural V strip found in feathers on any given lock of hair.
Alexander’s a normal hair cut has four locks forming bangs, the two towards the middle are much shorter the outer two and drop down to the point that they moderately fall below his eyebrows; the longer two fall down beside his face and frame it while dropping down to be level with his mouth. All four of his bangs shoot up before bending down into their specified resting places; if pulled strait down, they would obscure his eyes and cover his face’s length respectively.
The rest of his hair forms into what could be described as a feathery mane that surrounds his face, and hides his ears. Those seeking his wrath could also say his hair style looks like an odd sun flower.

His eyes are possibly more striking than his hair; they’re fairly large and abruptly change from a near black gray at the outer irises to a blinding golden hue before hitting the void of his pupils.
  Another, less noticeable though still distinguishing, trait Alexander has is cruelly sharp looking teeth from his canines back, causing him to grin threateningly if he does much more then crack an acute smile, something he is well aware of.

His clothing is of fine black fabric and is highly durable, his leather boots and gloves have the same cloth alchemically cured onto them. His clothing is also detailed with golden embroidering that extends all the way from his boots to his cape and mantle; the only visible items of clothing that does not share the golden detailing are his pants and gloves, which are simply black.
the viable elements of Alexanders Clothing are: Boots, Cape and Mantle, Coat, Overcoat, Undershirt, its snug fitting collar is all that is viable is the top of it can be seen coming up from beneath the more loose fitting Coat collar; Pants, and Gloves.

Alexander[/sblock]

*Languages: *Auran, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Gnoll, Goblin, Hafling, Undercommon, and Orcish.
*Proficiencies:*  Simple and Martial weapons, Light armor, plus Hand Crossbow.
*
Total hit points*: 9 (3d6)
*Speed: *30’

*Armor Class:* 12/16 = 10 [base] + 2 [dexterity] + 4 [Mage Armor; when active]
*Touch AC:* 12/16
*Flat-footed:* 10/14

*Initiative modifier:* + 2 = + 2 [dexterity]
*Fortitude save:* + 1 = 1 [base] + 0 [Constitution]
*Reflex save:* + 3 = 1 [base] + 2 [Dexterity]
*Will save:* + 4 = 3 [base] + 1 [Wisdom]
*Attack (handheld, Normal):* + 0 = 1 [BAB] – 1 [Strength]
*Attack (handheld Finesse-able weapon):* + 3 = 1 [BAB] + 2 [Dexterity]
*Attack (missile):* + 3 = 1 [BAB] + 2[Dexterity]
*Grapple check: *+ 0 = 1 [BAB] – 1 [Strength]

[sblock=Caster Level 1] 
Spells per a day:

-Level 0: 6
-Level 1st: 5
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]Skill Points: 78 = [8 (class) + 4 (INT) x 6 (lvl 1-3)] + 6 (human)
Max Ranks: 6/3
ACP: -0
Able Learner feat: Cross class skills cost 1 Skill point.

Skills:
   Ride                                            +5 = 3 [ranks] +2 [Dex] [Cross class]
Diplomacy                                 +16 = 6 [ranks] + 2 [Cha] + 2 [Negotiator] +2 [nobility&royalty] +2 [Bluff] +2 [Sense Motive]
Disguise +5 = 1 [ranks] + 2 [Cha] +2 [Bluff]
 Bluff                                            +8 = 6 [ranks] + 2 [Cha] 
  Gather information                  +8  = 6 [ranks] + 2 [Cha]
Intimidate                                  +10 = 6 [ranks] + 2 [Cha] +2 [Bluff]
Sense Motive                             +10 = 6 [ranks] + 2 [Cha] + 2 [Negotiator]
  Use magic Device                     +4 = 2 [ranks] + 2 [Cha]
Knowledge (arcane)                 +10 = 6 [ranks] + 4 [Int] 
Knowledge(nobility&royalty) +10 = 6 [ranks] + 4 [Int] 
Knowledge (geography)          +6 = 2 [ranks] + 4 [Int]
  Knowledge (history)                 +6 = 2 [ranks] + 4 [Int]
Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) +6 = 2 [ranks] + 4 [Int] 
Appraise                                    +10 = 6 [ranks] + 4 [Int]
  Spell Craft                                  +12 = 6 [ranks] + 4 [Int] +2 [arcane]
 Concentration                           +6 = 6 [ranks]+ 0 [CON]
Speak Language 6 ranks [Auran, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling, Undercommon, and Orkish]
[/sblock]

[sblock=feats]
[Level 1] Weapon Finesse
[Racial Bonus] Able Learner
[Level 3] Obtain Familiar
[Class] [sblock=Advanced Learning]Additional spells:
-Level 0: [FONT=&quot]Prestidigitation and Mage Hand[/FONT]
-Level 1: Ventriloquism [/sblock]
[House rule] Negotiator
[Class] Cloaked Casting (+1DC)
[Class] Surprise Casting[/sblock]


[sblock=Items]

Horse, light 75Gp
Riding Saddle 10 Gp 25Lb
Saddlebags 4Gp 8Lb
Feed(5 days) 25Cp 50Lb




Explorer’s Outfit 100Gp 60Lb (Worn)
Traveler’s Outfit 1GP 5Lb

Spell component pouch 5GP 2Lb(Worn)
Signet Ring 5Gp (Worn)
  Rapier 20 GP 2Lb (Worn)
Dagger 2Gp 1Lb (Worn)

Water skin 1Gp 4 Lb
Rations(5 days) 25Sp 5Lb

Bedroll 1Sp 5Lb
Soap: 5Sp 1lb
Flint and Steel 1Gp

Lantern, hooded 7Gp 2Lb
Oil, six 1-pint flasks 6Sp 6Lb

Funds remaining:15GP 5Cp
(14 Gold coins, 10 Silver, and 5 copper, 0.5 Lb, on person)

Alexander
Light load: 30 lb. or less
Medium load: 31-60 lb.
Heavy load: 61-90 lb.
Lift over head: - 90 lb.
Lift off ground: - 180 lb.
Push or drag: - 450 lb.

Light Horse
Light load: 150 lb. or less
 Medium load: 151-300 lb.
 Heavy load: 301-450 lb.
 Push or drag: - 2,250 lb

Alexander's Load: 5.5 Lb(light)
Horse's Lord: 111/291.5 Lb (Light/Medium)[/sblock]



[sblock=Trades, Hose rule]
Class skill Sleight of hand for Intimidate
Class skill Hide for Knowledge(Nobility and Royalty)
Class skill Swim for Knowledge (geography)
Class skill Open Lock for Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering)
Class skill Climb for Knowledge (history)
  Trap finding for All Martial weapons         
[/sblock]


  [sblock=Biography Lord Alexander Julian Ravensworth IV, the youngest, and now only, son of House Ravensworth, heir apparent, and, forth most in the eyes of his father, failure. Alexander’s brother, Lord Samuel, was the favored son and was groomed to be the successor; a role he seemed destined to fulfill. Sadly Lord Samuel died to _unfortunate_ circumstances many years ago.

Alexander’s memory of Samuel has faded since the latter’s death; Instead Alexander recalls his brother as more of an ideal, and the ideal that has steadily replaced the memory of his brother is vague, is unattainable, is _Perfection_, is expected, and is demanded of him and he has failed in the eyes of his father, who still grieves the loss of his true heir.
However, do to the young age he was when his brother died, Alexander cannot recall not being actively raised and groomed to be the next head of the Ravensworth family, and being potentially compared to an idealized figure of what he should be has not done his mental health any benefit. Further he has grown to intensely both revere and loath his dear brother. The slightest insult to, and on occasions the mere mention of, his brother is perceived as a grievous personal attack, to which Alexander reacts poorly to; and at the same time, Alexander is agonized by positive remarks about his brother.

And while never being _his brother’s equal_, Alexander has continually excelled in his studies and has known it; this has given him a very mangled sense of self-worth, on one hand, he knows he is the superior to most any man, noble or not, yet he also knows that he can’t possibly live up to the _destiny_ that his elder brother has left unfulfilled and is thus a failure for all times. His mixed Inferiority and Superiority complex is, luckily, tempered by his intellect, while he knows he has enough raw talent to waltz through most things in life and come out ahead, he also knows that without real experience, that he has woefully little off, he will never live up to a tenth of his potential, and while he knows he can’t surpass his brother’s destiny, he also can’t deny his undying urge to surpass his brother.[/sblock]

[Sblock=Level 2]
Beguiler (second level)
+1d6 HP(2)
BAB: +0 to +1
Will Save: +2 to +3
Base Spells per a day:
-Level 0: 5 to 6
-Level 1: 3 to 4
Special
-Cloaked Casting (+1DC)
-Surprise Casting

Skills
 -Appraise +2
  -Bluff +1
  -Concentration +1
  -Diplomacy +1
  -Disguise +1
  -Gather information +1
  -Intimidate +1
  -Knowledge (arcane) +1
  -Knowledge(nobility&royalty) +1
-Sense motive +1
-Speak Language +1 [Goblin]
-Spell Craft +1[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Level 3]
Beguiler (third level)
+1d6 HP(1)
Fort Save: 0 to +1
Refl Save: 0 to +1
Base Spells per a day:
-Level 1: 4 to 5

Level 3 Feat
Obtain Familiar
Level 3 Class Feat
Advanced learning (Ventriloquism)

Skills
 -Appraise +2
  -Bluff +1
  -Concentration +1
  -Diplomacy +1
  -Ride +1
  -Gather information +1
  -Intimidate +1
  -Knowledge (arcane) +1
  -Knowledge(nobility&royalty) +1
-Sense motive +1
-Speak Language +1 [Orcish]
-Spell Craft +1[/Sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Axel

Alden Jahl (AJ or Al to his friends)

[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Rogue
Level: 2
Experience: 1135
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Languages: Common, Elven - Nandirly, Halfling
Deity: ??
[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 11 +0
DEX: 14 +2
CON: 10 +0
INT: 14 +2
WIS: 10 +0
CHA: 18 +4
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 10 
AC: 14 = 10 + 2 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (Misc) 
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 12 = 10 + 2 (armor) + 0 (shield) 
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Rogue)
Fort: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +5 = +3 (base) + 2 (DEX)
Will: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (WIS)
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none
Class Ability: Evasion (Reflex save for half damage results in no damage)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Short Sword(melee): +1 = +1 (BAB) + 0 (STR)/DMG:1d6(P),CRIT:19-20x2
Dagger(melee): +1 = +1 (BAB) + 0 (STR)/DMG:1d4(PorS),CRIT:19-20x2
Dagger(range): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (DEX)/DMG:1d4(PorS),CRIT:19-20x2,RANGE: 10'
Light Crossbow(range): +3 = +3 (BAB) + 2 (DEX)/DMG:1d8(P),CRIT:19-20x2,RANGE: 80'
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Size - Meduim
Speed - 30'
1 extra feat at first LvL
+4 skill points at first LvL, +1 skill point every LvL after first
Bonus Languages: Any
Favored Class: Any
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Sneak Attack: 1d6
Trapfinding 
Evasion
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Tricks]
Prof. with all simple and hand crossbow, rapier, sap, short sword, short bow (rogue)
Armor Prof. - Light (rogue)
Deadly Defence (LvL1)
Lucky start (human)
Deceitful (houserule)

*Skill Tricks:*
Assume quirk [interaction]: Eliminates familiarity spot bonuses when in disguise.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 64 = [10 (class) + 2 (INT)] x 4 (LvL1) + 4 (human) + 12 (level 2)
Max Ranks: 5/2.5 ACP: +0 



		Code:
	

[U]Total   Skill            Ability  Rank Misc Misc  ACP  Stat[/U]
+7  =   Appraise            +2    +5    +0   +0   --    INT
+2  =   Balance             +2    +0    +0   +0   +0    DEX      
+9  =   Bluff               +4    +5    +0   +0   --    CHA
+0  =   Climb               +0    +0    +0   +0   +0    STR
+0  = ()Concentration       +0    +0    +0   +0   --    CON
+2  =   Craft:              +2    +0    +0   +0   --    INT
+2  =   Decipher Script^    +2    +0    +0   +0   --    INT
+13  =   Diplomacy           +4    +5    +4   +0   --    CHA
+4  =   Disable Device^     +2    +2    +0   +0   --    DEX
+11 =   Disguise            +4    +5    +2   +0   --    CHA
+2  =   Escape Artist       +2    +0    +0   +0   +0    DEX
+9 =   Forgery             +2    +5    +2   +0   --    INT
+5  =   Gather Information  +4    +1    +0   +0   --    CHA
+4  = ()Handle Animal^      +4    +0    +0   +0   --    CHA
+0  = ()Heal                +0    +0    +0   +0   --    WIS
+4  =   Hide                +2    +2    +0   +0   +0    DEX
+6  =   Intimidate          +4    +0    +2  +0   --    CHA
+0  =   Jump                +0    +0    +0   +0   +0    STR
+2  = ()Knowledge:Arcana^   +2    +0    +0   +0   --    INT
+2  = ()Knowledge:Arch&Engn^+2    +0    +0   +0   --    INT
+2  = ()Knowledge:Dungeons^ +2    +0    +0   +0   --    INT
+2  = ()Knowledge:Geography^+2    +0    +0   +0   --    INT
+2  = ()Knowledge:History^  +2    +0    +0   +0   --    INT
+5  =   Knowledge:Local^    +2    +3    +0   +0   --    INT
+2  = ()Knowledge:Nature^   +2    +0    +0   +0   --    INT
+4  = ()Knowledge:Nobility^ +2    +2    +0   +0   --    INT
+2  = ()Knowledge:Religion^ +2    +0    +0   +0   --    INT
+2  = ()Knowledge:Planes^   +2    +0    +0   +0   --    INT
+5  =   Listen              +2    +3    +0   +0   --    INT
+4  =   Move Silently       +2    +2    +0   +0   --    DEX
+4  =   Open Locks^         +2    +2    +0   +0   --    DEX
+4  =   Perform             +4    +0    +0   +0   --    CHA
+0  =   Profession^         +0    +0    +0   +0   --    WIS
+3  = ()Ride                +2    +1    +0   +0   --    DEX
+5  =   Sense Motive        +0    +5    +0   +0   --    WIS
+9  =   Sleight of Hand^    +2    +5    +2   +0   +0    DEX
n/a = ()Speak Language^     n/a   +0    n/a  n/a  n/a   n/a
+2  = ()Spellcraft^         +2    +0    +0   +0   --    INT
+4  =   Spot                +0    +4    +0   +0   --    WIS
+0  = ()Survival            +0    +0    +0   +0   --    WIS
+0  =   Swim                +0    +0    +0   +0   +0*   STR
+2  =   Tumble^             +2    +0    +0   +0   +0    DEX
+4  =   Use Magic Device^   +4    +0    +0   +0   --    CHA
+2  =   Use Rope            +2    +0    +0   +0   --    DEX

() = cross-class skill
^ = trained only
* = double ACP
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]


		Code:
	

[U]Item(location)                  Cost   Weight[/U]
Traveler's Outfit(worn)         free     0lb
Leather armour(worn)            10gp    15lb
Short sword                     10gp     2lb 
(worn in scabbard on belt)
Dagger(concealed in boot)        2gp     1lb
Light crossbow                  35gp     4lb
MWK Light crossbow      335gp      4lb
-bolts (15)                      2gp     2lb
Backpack w/concealed flap(worn)  3gp     2lb
Water skin(in backpack)          1gp     4lb
Bedroll(in backpack)             1sp     5lb
FlintandSteel(in backpack)       1gp     ---
Thieves tools                   30gp     1lb
(in concealed flap)

 
*Treasure:* 29gp, 9sp, 0cp Gems:

Total weight carried: 23 (light)

Carrying Capacity:
Light: 00-33lbs
Medium: 34-66lbs
Heavy: 67-100lbs
Lift Over Head: 100lbs
Lift Off Ground: 200lbs
Push/Drag: 500lbs
[/sblock]

[sblock=Personal Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 22
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 160 lbs
Hair Color: Mousy brown
Eye Color: Green
Skin Color: Fair

Appearance: Shaven and sparkly clean. 
Demeanor: Confident, happy-go-lucky[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]
Alden grew up in a city orphanage and never knew his family. His whore mother died during childbirth, and nobody could, or would, tell him who his father was. The orphanage was a hellish place, filled with uncaring and/or ambivalent "overseers". Alden contrived to escape as a young child, with a child's typical lack of forward planning. 
Escape he did, but with no skills, no education and no way of acquiring food, he quickly fell foul of the "locals". Perhaps that was the first time Alden subconsciously realised that the easiest way to survive is to blend in, roll with the times and do whatever it is you need to do. He took to petty thieving, displaying an cunning knack at removing his mark's purse.
After several run-ins with the law, and the occasional irate observant mark, the young man Alden realised it was easier to make other people do the coing gathering for you. He became a master of disguises, selling fake and worthless trinkets in the marketplace. With a growing realisation of the power of persuasion, and the extent of gullible people in the world, he started a black market gambling den in the basement of an old friend who had gone "legit". 
Business was booming, and Alden was itching for a new challenge for his substantial intellect. With the war coming, many people were desperate to avoid joining the army. The answer to everyone's problem was obvious: forgery of documents to let individuals avoid serving in the army. Some claimed skills too important, others an illness or permanent injury.
Sadly for Alden, his greatest scheme was also to be his last. The authorities eventually caught on to the presence of forged documents, and traced them back to Alden. In 1 night, everything he had built up over 10 years was torn down. The city watch raided his gambling den, confiscated his illbegotten wealth and threw him in prison. 
The magistrate at Alden's trial was set on pronouncing a death sentence for High Treason and Corruption when a passionate speech and plea from Alden, in which he recanted his old ways and pledged amends, swayed him. His sentence: service in the army until the end of the war. 
Whether Alden has genuinely turned over a new leaf, or received a timely reminder of his first lesson (do whatever you need to do to survive) remains to be seen. Regardless, his time in transport to Lord Bairan's camp has not been unprofitable. He has, at the least, succeeded in bartering his government-issued long sword for a shorter weapon more suited to his tastes.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Log]
To Con the Con Man[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups] 
Level 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit

Tiagio "Tio" Anangale 

*BACKGROUND*
_I had a decent, comfortable life.  My father was an information broker and auctioneer; my mother, a priestess serving the Velvet Proctor, the local God of Wealth and Law. At an early age, I was recognized for my singing talents and physical strength.  I served in the Proctor's choir while attending a prestigious Bardic college. Though I did not graduate at the top of my class, my parent's influence and prestige landed me a cushy job with the Royal Constabulary, examining trade goods as they came and left the city.  I even had a girlfriend, too... a dancer unlike any other.

The the War came._ _

Now i trudge through muck and filth, protecting the borders from invasion.  I'm far from the warmth and comfort of home, far from the woman I thought I might marry... _ _

... and I couldn't be happier._ 

*APPEARANCE*
Tio is a tall, ruggedly handsome man over six feet in height and an athletic build. He has shoulder length blond hair and a meticulously maintained goatee.  His piercing blue eyes always seem to be smiling.  He is dressed in full explorer's clothing and bristles with assorted weapons, favoring the long sword which is strapped neatly behind his back.  His cloak bears the holy symbol of the Velvet Proctor, a gold-and-violet griffon rampant bearing a crown and clutching a thick key in one claw.

*GENERAL*
Race: Human, Gender: Male, Classes: Divine Bard (1st), Alignment: Chaotic Good

Age: 18, Height: 6' 2", Weight: 185lb, Hair: Blond with Goatee, Eyes: Blue
STR: 16, DEX: 13, CON: 14, INT: 10, WIS: 14, CHA: 14
*
AC & SAVES*
HP: 8
AC: 17, Touch: 11, Flat Footed: 16
Fort: +2, Reflex: +3, Will: +4

*COMBAT*
Initiative: +1
BAB: +0
Grapple: +3
Longsword (Melee): +3 (1d8+3, 19-20/x2)
Dagger (Melee/Ranged): +3/+1 (1d4+3, 19-20/x2; Range 10)
Sling (Ranged): +1 (1d4+3, x2; Range 50)
Whip (Melee): +3 (1d3+3, x2; Range 15; trip, disarm +2, reach; non-lethal, armor negates damage)

*FEATS*
1st Level: Able Learner, Alertness, Medium Armor Proficiency (Shield Proficiency, Light Armor Proficiency).  Proficient with all simple weapons, plus longsword, rapier, sap, shortsword, shortbow, and whip.

*SKILLS*
Bluff +6, Disguise +6, Knowledge (Arcana, Local, Nature, Religion) +2, Perform +6, Sense Motive +6, Spellcraft +4

(4 points in 5 skills, 2 points in each Knowledge = 28)

ACP -6

Spot +4, Listen +4 (Alertness feat + WIS)

*ABILITIES*
Bardic music, bardic knowledge, countersong, fascinate, inspire courage +1

Spells (2/day, DC 12): daze, light, mending, message

*EQUIPMENT*
Scale Mail armor, Heavy wooden shield, sling with 10 bullets, whip, 3 daggers (leg sheath), longsword, explorer's outfit, backpack, bedroll, crowbar, 3 pieces of chalk, flint and steel, belt pouch, sack, waterskin (total weight: 71 lbs)

Money: 13 g, 6 s, 7 c

Carrying Capacity:
Light: 0-76
Medium: 77-153
Heavy: 154-230 

*EXPERIENCE POINTS*
105 150


----------



## Megan Voss

*Hera Character Sheet*

[sblock=Hera]
Name: Hera
Class: Paladin
Race: Human
Size: M
Gender: F
Alignment: LG
Deity: LG, Church of Limberrie

Str: 16 +3 (10p.)     
Dex: 13 +1 (05p.)              
Con: 14 +2 (06p.)          
Int: 10 +0 (02p.)           
Wis: 14 +2 (06p.)             
Cha: 14 +2 (06p.)             

Level: 1
HP: 12 (1d10+2)
BAB: +1
Grapple: +4
Speed: 30'
Init: +5

XP: -
ACP: -1
Dmg Red: 0/0
Spell Res: 0
Spell Save: -
Spell Fail: -

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex   DB   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +3    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    14
Touch: 11              Flatfooted: 13

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2    +2          +4
Ref:                       0    +1          +1
Will:                      0    +2          +2

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Greatsword                 +4     2d6+4      19/x2


Languages: Common

Special: Aura, Detect Evil, Smite (1/day),
Feats: Impv Initiative, Power Attack, Athletic, Martial W Prof, Heavy A Prof, Shields Prof,

Skill Points: 12       Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  ACP  Total
Diplo                      4    +2    -0    -0     +6
Swim                       2    +3    +2    -2    +5
Climb                      2    +3    +2    -1    +6
Jump                       2    +3    -0    -1    +4
Ride                       2    +1    -0    -0    +3

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Studded Leather          25gp   20lb  
Greatsword                50gp    8lb
Backpack                  2gp    2lb
Bedroll                   1sp    5lb
Waterskin                 1gp    4lb
x2 Beltpouch              2gp    1lb
Travelers clothes


Total Weight:40lb      Money: 69gp 9sp 0cp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:               76   153   230   230   460

Description:
Age: late 20's
Height: about 2 meters
Weight: -
Eyes: brown
Hair: brown
Skin: white

Background:

Hera was born the daughter to a hardworking landowner. Born with a cosmetic scar across her back and right leg, she was quickly shunned by her loveless mother as a child of 'bad luck' and a 'undesirable heir'. At a desperately young age she was given to a local Chantry to serve as a temple maiden. She grew in age as well as in her duties within the church. Sadly, Hera grew distant from her biological family, blaming them for abadonment and sadness as a child. This agrivated perspective on life quickly grew into a pious vengence for evil-doer's everywhere. And it brought with it a clash of adolesent emotions as well. Emotions ranging from anger to discontent, and even a lust for battle. The church attemptied to curb her desires for adventure by fostering an environment of charity. Letting her roam free of the local district to do acts of good abroad. This lead to great embarressment as Hera quickly sought out sword-trainers, armor-smiths, and dangerous questing oppurtunites. Eager to cast off this growing embarressment from the Church, Hera was encouraged to leave early and pursue the life of a self-made Paladin. Like her parents before her, the Church deemed this scarred girl, 'A beautiful charm of bad luck'. Armed with the dwindling support of the Church, the blooming love of her God, and a brooding hatred for her heritage, Hera seeks a life elsewhere.





[/sblock]


----------



## Megan Voss

*Hera Character Adjustments*

reserved for level up.


----------



## Sugar_Silk

*Darling Advancement*

[sblock=Level 2]
Class: Bard 2
BAB: No change (per house rules)
Hp: 1
Fort Save: +0
Will save: +3
Ref save: +3
Skills: +1 to Bluff, +1 to Decipher Script, +1 to Diplomacy,  +1 to Know (Hist.), +5 to Know (Noble), +1 to Sense Motive, +1 to Tumble

Spells:
Level 0 Lullaby learned
Level 1 Charm Person learned
Level 1 Hypnotism learned
[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero

*Gabriel Straus*

*BACKGROUND*
"Farewell!" Is all Gabriel Straus offered the inn keeper as he rushed out the door to the Warpig, an inn that was run by an old family friend, and headed down the road leading to Pesh.

More coming soon...

*APPEARANCE*

*GENERAL*
*Race:* Human, *Gender:* Male, *Classes:* Duskblade (1st), *Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Age:* 21, *Height:* 6'1", *Weight:* 187, *Hair:* Dirty Blonde, *Eyes:* Grey
*STR:* 17, *DEX:* 13, *CON:* 14, *INT:* 14, *WIS: *13, *CHA:* 8


*AC AND SAVES*
*HP:* 10
*AC:* 15, *Touch:* 10, *Flat Footed:* 14
*Fort:* +4, *Ref:* +1, *Will:* +3

*COMBAT*
*Initiative:*+1
*Glaive (Melee):* +4 (1d10+3, x3)
*Javelin (Ranged):* +2 (1d6), x3)

*FEATS*
*Human Bonus:* Knowledge Devotion
*1st Level:* Versatile Spellcaster

*SKILLS*
*Concentration:* +6, *Knowledge (Arcana):* +6, *Knowledge (Dungeoneering):* +4, *Knowledge (Religion)* +6,
*Spellcraft:* +6

*ABILITIES*
*Arcane Attunement (Sp):* You can use dancing lights, detect magic, flare, ghost sound, and read magic a total number of times equal to 3+ Int modifier. These spell-like powers do not count against your total of spells known or spells per day.

*Armored Mage (Ex):* Due to the duskblade's limited focus they do not suffer arcane spell failure while wearing light armor or using a light shield. This ability does not apply to spells gained from other spellcasting classes.

*SPELLS*
0 level: acid splash, disrupt undead, ray of frost, touch of fatigue
1 level: chill touch, shocking grasp

*EQUIPMENT*
Glaive 8 gp 10 lbs.
Chain Shirt 100 gp 25 lbs.
Backpack 2 gp 2 lbs.
-Bedroll .1 gp 5 lbs.
-Waterskin x2 2 gp 8 lbs.
-Hooded Lantern 12 gp 3 lbs.
-Oil x3 3 sp 3 lbs.
-Hemp Rope (50') 1 gp 10 lbs.
Belt Pouch 1 gp .5 lbs.
-Flint and Steel 1 gp 0 lbs.
Spell Component Pouch 5 gp 2 lbs.

Totals: 135.4 gp 68.5 lbs.



*EXPERIENCE POINTS*


----------



## Disposable Hero

Reserved as well...


----------

